#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  انتحار الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك

## محمد عبد المجيد

انتحار الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك

بقلم

محمد عبد المجيد

أوسلو في 17 أكتوبر 2005

﻿
لليلة السابعة على التوالي طاردت الكوابيس الرئيس حسني مبارك، ولم تفلح كل محاولات التهدئة والمسكنات والزيارات المتكررة من وزير الصحة وكبار أطباء الصحة النفسية.

وأخيرا استجاب سيد القصر لطلب ملح من سيدة كل القصور التي همست في أذنه قائلة: أبو علاء.. لقد آن الوقت لأن تستدعي مفسرا للأحلام لعله يكتشف السر في الكوابيس التي أحالت فراشك لواحد منها ولياليك لجحيم كأنه لا ينتهي مع استيقاظك.

جاء الشيخ على عجل، ووقف أمام الرئيس ويداه ترتعشان، والخوف قد دب في كل أوصاله، وأسنانه تصطك ببعضها فتحدث صوتا مثل أنين امرأة عجوز أصابتها حمى شديدة.

حاول الرئيس التخفيف عن المسكين ممنيا النفس بتفسيرات مبهجة تحيل كوابيسه في قادم الأيام إلى أحلام سعيدة.

قال قبل أن يفغر الشيخ فاه: رأيت في اليوم الأول أنني أقف أمام أربعة وعشرين عفريتا من الجن، لكل واحد قرنان فوق رأس من نار تستند على جسد مشوه، وفي الوجه عينان تخرجان نزيفا من حمم.

كان العفاريت كلهم يحملقون في وجهي، ثم فجأة جعلوا يصرخون بأصوات كادت تصيبني بالصمم، فهل لديك تفسير؟

قال الشيخ: نعم ،سيدي الرئيس، لو أعطيتني الأمنَ والأمان، ولم تأمر رجالك بالقائي في غيابات السجن بعد خروجي من قصرك.

قال الرئيس: أعطيكهما، وتفسر لي بكل صراحة!

قال الشيخ: أما العفاريت الأربعة والعشرون فهم سنوات حكمك، والحمم التي تخرج من العينين هي عذابات المصريين في ظل ارهابك وسطوتك.

أسرها الرئيس في نفسه ثم أردف قائلا: وفي الليلة الثانية رأيت آلاف النساء يتشحن بالسواد، ويلطمن وجوههن، ثم يرفعن أيديهن إلى السماء ولم أتبين الدعاء لكنني سمعت اسمي، ورأيت سحبا حمراء تتجمع، ثم تتكور، وتتجه ناحيتي، فاستيقظت على الفور.

قال الشيخ: أما النساء فهن زوجات وأمهات وأخوات وبنات ثلاثين ألف معتقل حرمتهم أنت من نعمة الحياة الطبيعية والأسرة وتربية الأطفال، فرفعن ايديهن إلى السماء داعيات الله تعالى أن ينزل عليك غضبه ومقته، وأما السحب الحمراء فهي غضبة شعبية عارمة تنتظر فقط كارثة توقظ المصريين فيكتشفون كل جرائمك في ربع قرن.

حاول الرئيس اخفاء غضبه على الشيخ، وتمالك نفسه ثم قال: وأما الليلة الثالثة فقد رأيت فيها المساجد والكنائس تفتح أبوابها، ويدخلها المصريون، ثم تغلق أبوابها ويتسلل منها نحيب واجهاش بالبكاء وصرخات، وسمعت اسمي يتردد في جنبات كل دور العبادة.

قال الشيخ بعد أن تراجع قليلا للوراء خشية أن يصفعه الرئيس: هذا الكابوس يشير إلى معاناة كل المصريين، مسلميهم وأقباطهم، تحت حكمك، وأنهم لضعفهم وخوفهم وجبنهم لا يملكون إلا صب اللعنة على من أوصلهم إلى هذا الحال، فأصبحت مصر غير مصر التي عرفناها، وأضحي المصريون غير المصريين الذين عاشوا في هذه الأرض الطيبة آلاف السنين، فجئت أنت تعبث بالنفس المصرية، وتحيل عاليها سافلها، وتهيمن بفسادك وعالم الفهلوة والبلطجة والنهب والهبر حتى بدا المشهد المصري غريبا على كل من يقوم بزيارة أرض الكنانة.

تسمرت عينا الرئيس لبرهة من الوقت، ثم أكمل كأنه لم يسمع تفسيرات الشيخ: وفي الليلة الرابعة رأيت أسياخا من شواظ من نار على هيئة أشباح تجري ورائي في مكان متسع فوق جبل أسود اللون تنحدر أطرافه إلى واد سحيق لا تراه العين المجردة، والأشباح تدفع بي إلى السقوط، فسقطت من على فراشي الوثير في قصر العروبة وأنا أتصبب عرقا من هول الكابوس.

تملكت الشيخَ شجاعةٌ فجائية، وبدأ يتفحص وجه الرئيس ثم قال له: إنهم، سيدي الرئيس، ضحايا التعذيب والضرب والركل والامتهان والاغتصاب وانتهاك الأعراض التي حدثت في السجون وفي أقسام الشرطة والتخشيبات برغبة منك، ورضا تام، وبهجة واضحة لتنفيذ أوامرك بأن يحيل الساديون من ضباط الأمن حياة مواطنيك إلى قطعة من الجحيم الأرضي. أما الأسياخ فهي تمثل رعب رعاياك من تهديدات ضباطك بوضع العصا في فتحة الشرج لكل من تسول له نفسه مناهضة نظام حكمك.

أطرق الرئيس خجلا من هذا العار المفضوح أمامه، ثم قال للشيخ دون أن ينظر إلى عينيه: وفي الليلة الخامسة شاهدت ملايين من الناس يرتدون ثيابا رثة ومتسخة، ويفتحون صناديق القمامة يبحثون فيها عن طعام يسد الرمق، وعلى ربوة عالية تجلس مجموعة من الأشخاص في شرفة قصر من قصور الأحلام ، وترتدي ثيابا من حرير، ويبصقون على جامعي القمامة وأنا قد انتابتني ضحكات هستيرية متقطعة.

قال الشيخ وقد ارتفعت نبرة صوته: أما جامعو القمامة والباحثون فيها عن كسرة خبز فهم رعاياك في نهاية السنة السادسة من ولايتك الخامسة، وأما من يبصقون عليهم من شرفة القصر فهم لصوص الوطن الذين صنعْتَهم في سنوات الذل والقهر والقمع والاذلال، فكانوا ينهبون بلدك تحت سمعك وبصرك، ويدخلون الغبطة لنفسك المريضة التي ما كرهت شيئا في الدنيا مثلما كرهت المصريين .

كاد الرئيس يهوي بكفه على وجه الشيخ، لكن فضوله جعله يصمت حتى يقص آخر كوابيسه، فقال: أما الليلة السادسة فقد رأيت فيها فيما يرى النائم عشرات الآلاف من الأفاعي الصغيرة تصدر صوتا رفيعا مزعجا يصم الآذان، وأنا أقف في وسطها، وهي تتجه ببطء، وتخرج وتدخل ألسنتها في حركة منتظمة كأنها تريد أن تبتلعني مجتمعة!

قال الشيخ وهو ينظر للرئيس نظرة ازدراء: هذه الأفاعي الصغيرة تمثل فيروسات الكبد التي طاردت، وأمسكت بتلابيب ثلث سكان بلدك بفضل اصرارك على اختيار أسفل السافلين للتحكم في طعام وشراب المصريين، فلم يكتفوا بهذا لكنهم استوردوا كل السموم والمواد المسرطنة لتصبح النجاة من مرض معوي أو وباء كبدي في عهدك معجزة صحية بكل المقاييس.

وقف الرئيس، وأشاح بوجهه إلى الناحية الأخرى، ثم أعاد النظر إلى وجه الشيخ وقال: وأما الليلة السابعة فقد رأيت فيها أنني في غابة متوحشة تجري فيها الوحوش المفترسة في كل اتجاه باحثة عني وأنا أقف أمامها فلا تراني، ثم فجأة يهجم علي أحدها فتنتبه كل الوحوش إلى وجودي، فيوقظني جرس الهاتف من الكابوس لأجد نفسي في القصر المعمور، ومصر كلها كما تسلمتها تخضع لي، ويتبرع المصريون بالمديح في اذلالي إياهم فلا أدري إن كنت في اليقظة أم في المنام.

قال الشيخ وقد نهض من مكانه استعداد لمغادرة المكان: إنها، سيدي الرئيس، عشرات الآلاف من الشكاوى والعذابات والاستجداءات والتقارير الخاصة والصحفية وبلاغات مواطنيك الذي لم يجدوا لديك أذنا صاغية، فكانت مصر تنحدر في الرياضة والاقتصاد والادارة والاعلام والصحة والدواء والتعليم والمساواة والتسامح والفنون والآداب والدور الوطني والقومي، وأنت لا تكترث، ولا تأبه، ويزداد طمعك للسلطة، وجشعك للسطوة، وشهوتك لجعل كرامة المصريين أرخض من تراب الأرض، وحياتهم أقل قيمة من الجيفة والديدان.

فجأة لمعت في عيني الرئيس دمعتان كأنهما خارجتان لتوهما من ضمير استيقظ فجأة، وأدار الرئيس ظهره للشيخ، ثم توجه بخطى وتيدة لمكتبه، وفتح الدرج الثاني، وأخرج بحذر شديد مسدسا كان قد تلقاه هدية من جنرال كبير زاره في مزرعته ببرج العرب.

أمسك المسدسَ كمحترف وقائد قديم للطيران، وتقدم صوب النافذة التي تطل على مساحة خضراء شاسعة، ثم صوب المسدس الأنيق إلى ما بين عينيه وفوق الأنف في ملتقى الحاجبين، ثم أغمض عينيه وأطلق في سرعة عجيبة رصاصة قاتلة كأنه كان يخشى أن يتراجع عن هذا القرار.

محمد عبد المجيد
رئيس تحرير طائر الشمال
عضو اتحاد الصحفيين النرويجيين
أوسلو النرويج

----------


## عمر المصري

ليس هذا دفاعا عن مبارك يا طائر الشمال
ورأيي معروف في المنتدى
لكنك يبدو أنك قد أتيت من شمال اليمين

*إليك بعض من آرائك في طائر الشمال:*

1- 
﻿هل أنت واحد من ملايين العرب الذين يصبحون ويمسون على أخبار حزينة عن حروب وبطالة وأمراض متفشية ونهب وسرقات وسجون ومعتقلات وزائر الفجر وأجهزة أمن تراقبك كأنها وضعت كاميرا خفية مع قرينك من الجن والعفاريت؟
هل أنت واحد من الذين دب اليأسُ في نفوسهم من أي تطور عربي، وتريد أن تهاجر إلى غير رجعه، وتشاهد قناة ( ترافيل ) التي تصحبك إلى مدن العالم فتطرح على نفسك مئة سؤال عن سبب تأخر بلدك وتقدم الآخرين؟
هل أنت واحد ممن يظنون أن متعة السفر وبهجة احتضان الطبيعة وغبطة الأمن والأمان بين أفراد شعب لا تتحقق إلا إذا حطت بك الطائرة في جزيرة يونانية أو جنوب اسبانيا أو جزر الكناري أو حتى براغ أو صقلية؟
هل أنت واحد من ملايين العرب الذين يظنون أن سلطنة عمان صحراء قاحلة وبدو رُحّل يبحثون مع جِمالهم على مورد ماء، ويعلق كل منهم خنجرا من فضة، وأن العمانيين على هامش التاريخ، وليس لديهم مثلما يوجد في بلدك شعراء وأدباء وعلماء وأكاديميون وجامعات متقدمة ومستشفيات حديثة وإدارات قائمة على أحدث الطرق والدراسات والتطبيقات؟
هل أنت واحد من الذين يظنون أن سلطنة عمان تقع في النصف الآخر من الكرة الأرضية ، وأن السياحة فيها كمعظم بلادنا العربية استغلال ورشوة واكراميات من الصباح إلى المساء؟
هل أنت مثل المستشار المثقف والمتعلم والذي يعمل في دار القضاء في بلد عربي والذي عندما حدثته عن سحر عُمان وعن النهضة المباركة فيها وعن تقدم العمانيين سخر مني أمام جمع من رجال القانون، وقال أليست هي البلد التي يضع زعيمها خنجرا في وسطه؟
إذا كنت واحدا من هؤلاء، فقد ارتكبت جريمة الجهل عن سبق اصرار وتعمد، فالمشهد العماني لم يعد كما كان منذ عشرين عاما، يقدمه أصحابه على استحياء ويعلم قائد النهضة أنه لا يزال في أول الطريق، ولم تكن قد مضت خمس عشرة سنة على الانطلاق من نقطة الصفر.
رغم الجهد الرائع الذي تبذله كل أجهزة الدولة وعلى رأسها وزارة الاعلام للتعريف ﻿بسلطنة عمان، إلا أن الحقيقة التي لا ينبغي أن نغض الطرف عنها هي أن هناك جهلا متعمدا بما يدور في هذا البلد العربي الأصيل.
تشترك سلطنة عمان في عشرات المعارض من الكتب إلى الصناعات اليدوية، ومن السياحة إلى الآثار والتاريخ.
وتقيم السلطنة على أرضها مهرجانات وعروضا واحتفالات تشمل الدولة كلها وليس فقط مسقط أو خريف صلالة.
ولا تتأخر وزارة الاعلام العمانية عن الاسراع بمد من يبحث عن المعلومة بأكثر مما يريد...
وهناك سهولة في تأشيرات الدخول، ويستقبلك في مطار العاصمة ضباط جوازات كأنهم أصدقاء حميمون لك.
لكن الجهل بهذا الجزء العزيز من وطننا العربي لا يعود إلى عدم تسويق السلطنة سياحيا أو تجاريا أو اعلاميا، إنما هي فكرة مسبقة لدى السائح العربي أو المثقف أو الاعلامي تجعله يظن بأن زيارة دولة خليجية ينبغي أن يكون للعمل أو عقد صفقة مربحة أو تلقي دعوة للتمتع بالجانب الترفيهي مما تقدمه الدولة.
لقد آن الوقت وسلطنة عمان تقترب من احتفاليتها الخامسة والثلاثين ببدء أهم نهضة عربية أن يولي العرب وجهوههم شطر هذا البلد، وأن يُكفّروا عن أخطائهم وآثامهم بطول فترة الجهل المطبق بأخطر وأهم حدث تطوري، أعني من الصفر إلى سلطنة عمان الحديثة في خمس وثلاثين سنة وبموارد مالية تقل كثيرا جدا عما لدى الجيران.
إذا أردت حقا أن تستريح من عناء متابعة فواجع أمتك العربية، فعليك بمتابعة الأخبار المحلية لسلطنة عمان فهي البلسم الشافي، وهي التي تثبت بالدليل القاطع أن اشراقة النهضة المباركة تبدأ من قلب السلطنة وليس من تزييف أوراق الوطن، كما يحدث في بلاد عربية كثيرة، عندما يتحدثون عن خطة خمسية، وعن الدور الرائد في السياسة العالمية، وعن افتتاح مشروعات وهمية لعل رؤساء تحرير صحف السلطة يكتبون في افتتاحياتهم ما لا يمَُتّ للواقع بأي صلة.
ستقرأ وتتابع وتندهش وتسعد عندما تكتشف أن السلطان قابوس بن سعيد جعل بلده خلية نحل يعرف كل موقعه ودوره وعمله.
ستقرأ عن عشرات الندوات والفعاليات الكبيرة والصغيرة في طول البلاد وعرضها، ومشاركات نسائية لتنمية دور الفرد، وتعلم القيادة، ﻿ومهارات التواصل، وبرامج في الزراعة، والوعي بأهمية الترشيد في المياه، وتعليم المزارعين طرق الزراعة الحديثة، وتوزيع بذور مجانية عليهم، وتوعيتهم بأمراض الحيوانات.
ستقرأ عن مليون مشترك في عمان موبايل، ومهرجانات الشعر، وسباق الهجن، ومحو الأمية، واهتمام الدولة برصف طرق تصل بين قرى ونجوع وأماكن شبه معزولة، وعن دور الرياضة والثقافة والكتاب والمحاضرات والنظافة والتنمية.
وستتعرف على سر تقدم سلطنة عمان وهي صناعة الادارة السليمة، والمحاسبة العسيرة التي تنتظر من يظن الوظيفة تشريفا وليست تكليفا.ستثمن عبقرية التعامل المواطني مع الدولة، ومشاعر الفخر التي بثها السلطان قابوس في نفوس أبناء شعبه وكيف أضحت خلية النحل تلك دولة عصرية، وفخرا لنا جميعا.وستتعرف على بلد سياحي لو زرته مرة واحدة لعدت إليه مرات، وقبل كل شيء ستنحي احتراما لقدرة شعب على الاحتفاظ بعذريته العفوية والتلقائية وطيبته وتسامحه وتواضع أبنائه.
تلك لقطة خاطفة من اشراقة المشهد العُماني.

 
يعني تعتقد أن سلطان عمان أفضل من رئيس مصر؟؟؟

2- 
*الكويت .. ماذا يحدث في بيت الحكم؟* ﻿عجيب أمرُ الحُكم في دولة الكويت، فهو حالة فريدة من العلاقة الصحية والجيدة والمستقيمة بين نظام حكم وشعبه يحتاج الحديث عنها إلى مجلدات تبدأ صفحتها الأولى منذ أكثر من قرنين من الزمان.
نعم هناك دستور ينظم تلك العلاقة، لكن كل الدساتير في عالمنا الثالث تخضع لسيد القصر، ما عدا دولة الكويت فصاحب الأمر والنهي، منحته الإرادة الشعبية ثقة امتدت إلى كل أعضاء الأسرة الحاكمة والأبناء، بل تكاد الكويت تنفرد بأنها الدولة الوحيدة التي يستطيع كل أصحاب القرار فيها أن يغادروا البلد لبعض الوقت دون أن تقف دبابة واحدة تحرس الديوان الأميري أو مبنى الاذاعة والتلفزيون.
كل أركان الحكم كانوا على متن طائرة واحدة لتقديم العزاء في رحيل الملك فهد بن عبد العزيز، وعلى الرغم من أنه ما كان ينبغي للشيخ صباح الأحمد الجابر الصباح أن يجازف، رغم إيمانه بالقضاء والقدر، لكنها كانت إشارة ذكية بأن الشعب الكويتي هو الذي يقوم بحماية حكامه.
أتفهم تماما قلق بعض الكويتيين وطرحهم بين ألفينة والأخرى مخاوفهم في الدواوين وعلى صفحات الصحف، لكن الواقع أن جزءا لا بأس به من تلك المخاوف يعود إلى الفضول الصحفي والمواطني لمعرفة تسلسل الحكم، واسبغاء التمنيات على الخبر ولو لم تكن ظاهرة، وهي طبيعة انسانية لا غضاضة عليها، أن يتمنى مواطن موقعا قياديا لشخصية يحبها أو يراها أكثر صلاحية من أخرى في ذلك الموقع.
الكويت دولة مؤسسات، ولا تصطدم فيها الرغبات المتصارعة في رأس الحكم، وليست هناك تلك الحساسيات التي تعاني منها دول أخرى، فلا خجل في الكويت للحديث عن الصحة والمرض، أو الكتابة عن صناعة القرار للشيخ صباح الأحمد الجابر الصباح لكن الأمير هو المرجع، والثقة التي أولاها لرئيس الوزراء تدخل المرجعية في ثناياها، لهذا فقد أكمل الشيخ صباح معركة حقوق المرأة التي كانت رغبة سامية، رفضها مجلس الأمة، واحترم الأمير ديمقراطية عن عصره والمتشبث بعالم الأموات.
﻿حافظ عليها آل الصباح طوال تاريخ الديرة.
كان من الممكن أن يسبب الانتظارُ قلقا حقيقيا لو أن هناك صراع أجنحة، أو تجارب سيئة مع الأسرة الحاكمة، أو رغبة بعض الكويتيين في نظام حكم آخر.
لكننا نرى مشهدا لا يختلف عليه اثنان وهو تعلق كل الكويتيين بآل الصباح أسرة حاكمة وشرعية شعبية ودستورية، ملتحمة مع المواطنين، محافظة على أموالهم وكرامتهم وحريتهم واستقلالهم.
وسيظل الخامس عشر من أكتوبر من عام الاحتلال العراقي الآثم يوما تاريخيا التف فيه كل الشعب في الداخل والخارج حول آل الصباح رغم سهولة المعارضة أو الشروط أو الانحياز لكوابيس شيطانية توسوس باستحالة عودة الكويت محررة من دنس الاحتلال.
ليس من حق قلمي أن يخط كلمة عتاب واحدة ضد كاتب أو اعلامي أو مسؤول أو مواطن كويتي يطرح تساؤلاته المشروعة عما يحدث في بيت الحكم.
لكنني أيضا أرى المشهد من خلال معرفتي طوال نصف عمري بالكويت حكومة وشعبا، وثقتي اللامحدودة، على غير العادة، بأسرة حاكمة لا تستطيع صفحة واحدة من التاريخ أن تنكر فضلها في ارساء الدولة الحديثة، وتثبيت دعائم العلاقة الحرة والديمقراطية مع أبناء الشعب، ونزع الخوف من قلوب رعاياها.
ما أسهل أن تصدر السلطة صحيفة يومية تتصدر أخبارَ آل الصباح مانشيتاتُها، وتكتب عن أخبار الشيوخ والاستقبالات، وترفع المقامات إلى أبراج عالية، لكن الثقة بالشعب ظلت هي الحارس الأمين لاستمرار الحكم، ولن يرفع مستشار واحد للأمير سماعة الهاتف طالبا من رئيس تحرير صحيفة حرة أن ينشر صورة الأمير أو ولي العهد في الصفحة الأولى وبحجم كبير.
بيت الحكم بخير، ولا نظن أن تأخير القرارات في عملية الترتيب تعود إلى ما يشبه الحالات العربية الأخرى، فيغيب الأمير في رحلة علاجية، ويسافر ولي العهد في رحلة خاصة تتخلها فحوصات طبية، لكن تظل كلمة الشيخ صباح معبرة ومماثلة ومتناغمة ومنسجة مع القرار الأميري، بل لا نبالغ إن قلنا بأنها القرار الأميري.
ولكن أليس من حق الأسرة الحاكمة الكريمة ﻿أن تقرر متى تقرر؟
كل مؤسسات الدولة تسير كالمعتاد، ويأتي الضيوف، وتعقد الكويت اتفاقات ملزمة، وينعش الشيخ صباح اقتصاد الدولة بجذب استثمارات خارجية.
تنسحب حالة الانسجام والتناغم والتفاهم بين رمز الوطن وولي العهد وبين رئيس الوزراء، على تعاون من نوع آخر قائم على الثقة الرائعة التي يمنحها رئيس الوزراء لنائبه الأول ووزير الداخلية الشيخ نواف الأحمد الجابر الصباح، والقائمة في الأساس على شعبية كاسحة يتمتع بها الشيخ نواف الأحمد فضلا عن اجماع كل أبناء الأسرة على الثقة به انطلاقا من تاريخ وطني مشرف تشهد له كل المناصب التي تولاها الشيخ نواف الأحمد في العقود الثلاثة الماضية. لماذا لا يفترض الاخوة في الصحافة والاعلام ودور الديمقراطيات المتناثرة، أي الديوانيات أن التأخير والتأجيل هو لصالح الشعب الكويتي، وليس له علاقة ألبتة بأي خلافات داخل الأسرة الحاكمة؟
لماذا لا نفترض أن القرار الذي يستعجله الكثيرون لو كان قد صدر منذ عامين مثلا أو ثلاثة أعوام أو أكثر لما حصل الشعب الكويتي على التسلسل المنطقي والمطلوب والقائم على كفاءات وتعاون أصحاب القرار الذي لا يصطدم مع ارادة الشعب؟
تقبل الجميع بصدر رحب القرار السامي فأصبح الشيخ صباح الأحمد رئيسا للوزراء، ولكنه ظل وفيا للشيخ سعد العبد الله، عارضا عليه الكثير من الأمور كأنه لا يزال رئيس الوزراء.
وكعادة آل الصباح في قراءة الرغبة الشعبية قبل النطق بها والتي التقطها رئيس الوزراء، أصبح الشيخ نواف الأحمد الجابر الصباح عمليا وواقعيا وتسلسيا الرجل الرابع في رأس الدولة، وهي أيضا اشارة سامية من الأمير أن لا أحد في المستقبل يستطيع أن يقفز فوق دور الشيخ نواف الأحمد.
الكويت بخير، والملفات الساخنة تحتاج لتكاتف كل قوى الشعب خلف آل الصباح، ويبقى حق التساؤل مشروعا مواطنيا، وحق انتظار الموعد المناسب مشروعا صباحيا ودستوريا.
والكويت بخير ما دامت الشرعية الشعبية والدستورية في أيدي آل الصباح الكرام.

 

كل هؤلاء المشايخ شرعيون؟؟؟؟



3- *رسالة مفتوحة إلى الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز .. هل تستطيع أن تقوم بثورة* ﻿خادم الحرمين الشريفين
الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز،
الحديثُ إليك من شخص يحبك ويحترمك ويُقدّرك ويعرف تاريخك الوطني والقومي والأخلاقي المشرّف لا يشفع لدى المحيطين بك ومدراء مكتبك ومساعديهم، ومساعديي مساعديهم، فهم لن ينقلوا إليك شيئا قد يغضبك، ولن يُطلعوك على رسائل ليست كلها مديحا واستحسانا وموافقة صريحة على كل أقوالك وأفعالك وأحلامك وتطلعاتك في الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل.
كتبت منذ فترة رسالة مفتوحة إليك وعنونتها بــ ( فلسفة الصمت لن توقف الطوفان )، وكانت ردود الأفعال عليها رائعة وأكثر مما تخيلت، بل كان المقال استفتاء ناجحا بكل المقاييس.
الآن، خادم الحرمين الشريفين، أنت مَلك قدرت لك العناية الالهية أن تصنع في فترة وجيزة على أرض مقدسة تاريخا لبداية دولة سعودية مستقلة ومتصالحة مع العصر، وأيضا قائمة على أطهر ما ورثه السعوديون عن أجدادهم.
وأنت لست شابا يحلم أحلاما وطنية بخطوات بطيئة موزونة يصالح فيها الجميع على قدم المساواة، من العصر إلى المؤسسة الدينية، ومن الغرب إلى أنصاف المتطرفين، ومن الفكر الثابت القديم إلى الفكر العصري.
إنك، خادم الحرمين الشريفين، أمام تحديات يُعتبر التأجيل فيها هزيمة أو خسارة أو هروبا من المواجهة أو ترحيل حلها إلى الملك القادم، وتلك لعمري ليست شيمة عبد الله بن عبد العزيز الذي عرفناه وخبرناه عروبيا وقوميا وملتزما دينيا.
حتى المعارضة السعودية تقف أمامك باحترام، وتعثر بصعوبة بالغة في تاريخك عن أدوات تستخدمها لمناهضة آل سعود.
ليس أمامك إلا السلطة التي منحها لك المُلْكُ، وقدّم الشعبُ مبايعته، وخضعت لك المملكة، وينتظر رعاياك كلمتك للتاريخ، وكيفية معالجتك لتحديات تنوء عن حملها الجبال وأولو البأس والقوة من الرجال
﻿ينبغي أن نعترف أولا أن ثنائية العرش أصبحت عبئا ثقيلا على كاهل الحكم، ورباطا غليظا يشد آل سعود إلى الوقوف كلما تحركتم إلى الأمام، وأنه قد آن الوقت لفك الارتباط نهائيا بين أبناء المؤسس الأكبر، غفر الله له، وبين القوى الدينية التي تحتكر لنفسها القرار الروحي، وتطلع على صدور رعيتك، ويظن أصحابها أن الدين يمنحهم سلطانا أكبر من سلطان الحكم.
عليك أن تعلن لشعبك أن المؤسسة الدينية لا تملك سلطة على نفوس وعقول وصدور وأجساد أبناء هذا الوطن، وأنها ليست أكثر من مجموعة من العلماء الذين لا يملك أي منهم قداسة أو كهنوتا أو ترخيصا من السماء لمحاسبة أهل الأرض.
إن كل سعودي مسلم يمثل الاسلام في المملكة، وليس بالضرورة أن يكون مفتيا وعالما وفقيها وعضوا في أي تجمع أو مجمع أو هيئة...
من هنا نبدأ بنزع القداسة الوهمية، واعتبار آل سعود هم الشرعية الدستورية والشعبية والدينية لحكم المملكة.
ولكن كيف وصل الوضع إلى ما هو عليه من تشدد وغُلو وأزمات وعنوسة لملايين السعوديات وكراهية للحياة واستجابة سريعة وسهلة لتجنيد المواطنين من الحادي عشر من سبتمبر إلى مدارس التطرف في بيشاور، ومن معارك الكراهية على النت إلى دعم قوى التخلف في أفغانستان التي أتت لنا باليانكي؟

﻿إنها، خادم الحرمين الشريفين، النتائج الطبيعية لأخطر عمل مناهض ومخاصم وعدو للمسلم وتطوره وتقدمه ومصالحته مع نفسه ومع أهله وأبناء وطنه والآخرين ...
إنها حرب الفتاوى التي شنتها القوى الدينية، وشلّت بها الفكرَ، وبهتت بها الروح، وتحجر منها العقل، وأظلمت الدنيا في وجوه شباب كانوا بثروة المملكة التي وهبها الله لكم يستطيعون صناعة معجزة تنموية، وجيش من الرجال والنساء لا يحتاج لحماية خارجية، وأسلحة حديثة في مصانع بأموال النفط، والمشاركة مع العالم كله في البحوث والعلوم والطب والاختراعات والاكتشافات ، وبناء أسطول بحري سعودي يجوب البحر الأحمر كقوة يحسب لها الآخرون ألف حساب.
في السنوات العشر الماضية تحولت المملكة إلى مؤسسة دينية يتنفس فيها أبناء الشعب بأوامر عالم الفتاوى الفج والمتخلف، ويتحكم أي شيخ في قيادة المسلم السعودي كما يشاء ويهوى وفقا لقدراته على تأويل الدين، واستدعاء مخدرات ومغيبيات من باطن الكتب العتيقة، فلم يمر وقت طويل حتى تم تكتيف وتقييد المجتمع كله، ثم وضعه في سجن الفتوى، فهو يتنفس بها، وتتحكم في علاقته بالله، تعالى، وبالناس، وبالحكم، وبأسرته، وبزوجته، وتدخل الفتوى معه في الفراش، وفي الحمام، وتحدثه عن أدق خصوصياته، وتطلع على أحلامه، وتفتح صدره ، وتحدد له ما يقول في كل مناسبة حتى لو تغزل في زوجته أو قرأ كتابا، أو زار صديقا، أو تسلم رسالة من زميل غير مسلم، أو أسرته مصادفة قطعة موسيقية جميلة.
لقد صنعت عشرات الالاف من الفتاوى مسلما مفخخا، وروبوتا لا يتحرك إلا بأمر المؤسسة الدينية، ومثقفا يكتب وقلمه يرتعش لئلا يخط كلمة لا ترضى عنها المؤسسة الحاكمة الفعلية.
خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز،
عندما كتبت لك رسالتي عن الطوفان وضمنتها وصايا من صديق للملكة يحبك، كانت واحدة من عشرات الكتابات لي التي وضع المسؤولون ﻿السعوديون اصابعهم في آذانهم، فأصدقاء المملكة ينبغي أن يكونوا صما بكما عميا، والنصيحة أو النقد أو الاختلاف يتم تصنيفه فورا في جانب المغضوب عليهم أو على الأقل الأصدقاء الذين لم يتعلموا بعد مزايا الصمت، وكيفية ارضاء أولي الأمر.
مرة أخرى، خادم الحرمين الشريفين، آمل أن تعود لكتاباتي في السنوات العشر الفائتة، وسترى فيها حبا جما للمملكة وشعبها وشرعيتها، وستقرأ عن تحذيراتي من التعاون مع طالبان، وأحاديثي عن أسامة بن لادن قبل أن يقوم بتوريط الشباب السعودي في أحداث سبتمبر، وعن التطرف وقضايا الجيل الجديد والثقافة والاعلام والقنبلة العنقودية التي يطلقها عالَمُ الفتاوىَ فلا تزال تنفجر، وتنشطر، وتتطاير لتفسح المجالَ لأكبر عملية سجن جماعي لشعبنا الذي جاء الاسلامُ الحنيف لتحريره، فكبلّته المؤسسة الدينية في نهاره وليله.
كل الحلول الأخرى ستظل مُسَكّنات ما لم تأمر بتأسيس لجنة من كبار المثقفين والمفكرين والأكاديميين والمؤرخين والقانونيين والاعلاميين والكتاب من المملكة ومن خارجها ، من أصدقائها وخصومها، من كل الاتجاهات والمذاهب والأفكار، من المؤيدين والمعارضين، وتلك تكون مهمتها غربلة وتصفية وتنقية والغاء وحذف كل ما من شأنه عرقلة مسيرة التقدم والتحضر والتمدن وتثبيت دعائم الدولة الحديثة التي سيتحدى بها آل سعود الكرام خصوم المملكة وأعداءها.
الارهاب الذي ضرب الآمنين في الأراضي المقدسة كان صناعة محلية قامت بها المؤسسة الدينية بعشرات الالاف من الفتاوى ، وتكونت تربة خصبة من الكراهية والبغضاء والتكفير والرفض ، واصطدم الماضي بالحاضر، وبات المستقبل في عين العاصفة.
ثورتك، خادم الحرمين الشريفين، يجب أن تشمل كل مناحي الحياة، وأن لا تستأذن أحدا باسم الدين، وأن تعيد الاسلام الحنيف إلى أهله، أي إلى كل مسلم يجتهد، ويفسر، ويخطيء، ويصيب، ويذنب فيستغفر الله والله غفور رحيم.
إن نزع ملكية الاسلام من المؤسسة ﻿الدينية المشتركة في ثنائية العرش
سيضمن لك مكانا في الدنيا والآخرة لم يبلغه إلا قلة نادرة من الصديقين والشهداء والاصلاحيين.
إن قوة المؤسسة المشتركة عنوة مع آل سعود ينبغي أن تتفتت، ويتم تسريح هذا الجيش من العاطلين عن العمل من المطاوعة الذين لا يفرقون بين الانسان والماشية، ويجرون شعبنا المسلم للصلاة والعبادات كما يفعل الأسياد مع عبيدهم في السُخرة والاذلال والمهانة.
المواطن السعودي في عهد عبد الله بن عبد العزيز مواطن حر كما خلقه ربه، يختار حياته، ويصلي في البيت أو المسجد، ويغلق محله وقت الصلاة أو يتركه مفتوحا من أجل امرأة تحمل طفلها أو مُسِنٍ لا يستطيع الانتظار حتى فتح المتجر مرة أخرى بعد الصلاة.
المواطن في عهد عبد الله بن عبد العزيز، يسير مع من يشاء دون أن تعترضه عصا المطاوعة، ويسمع موسيقى بغير ازعاج للآخرين، ويكتب ، ويتظاهر ضد الفساد، ويطلب من زوجته أن تقود السيارة لاصطحاب الأولاد من المدرسة بدلا من تركهم بين يدي سائق آسيوي محروم جنسيا.
المواطن في عهد عبد الله بن عبد العزيز، يفكر بنفسه، ويستخدم عقلا وهبه إياه الواحد القهار، ولا يستأذن المؤسسة الدينية، ويستطيع أن يعترض على أي رأي أو فتوى ولو كانت صادرة من مفتي المملكة، ويفندها، ويرفضها، ويعود إلى بيته آمنا وسالما.
المواطن في عهد عبد الله بن عبد العزيز، يحافظ على أمن وطنه، ويقرأ في الفلسفة، ويجتمع مع من يشاء، وهو ليس ملزَما بفتوى أو رأي ديني اجتهد فيه آخرون فأخطأوا أو أصابوا.
ومواطنك، خادم الحرمين الشريفين، حر في مأكله وملبسه، ويطلق لحيته أو يحلقها، ومن حقه حفاظا على أمن الوطن أن يعرف وجه كل من يسير في الشارع أو في الأسواق، فتغطية وجه المرأة إثم يرقى إلى الحرام في بلد يستهدفه الارهاب، ويختفي مجرمون ولصوص وفاسدون خلف خمار أو نقاب.
ومواطنك لا ترتعش يداه أو يسقط حلقه في صدره خوفا ورعبا من الأمن ومن رجال المؤسسة الدينية ومن جماعة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، وتحريره بيدك أنت وحدك.
ومواطنك لا يخاف قسم الشرطة أو تفسيرات القضاة أو سيارة من المطاوعة تصطحبه من رقبته كالحيوان، ثم تأمره باسم الدين أن يطيع نواهيها ونصائحها
﻿ومواطنك وبأموال الخير التي وهبها الله لبلده يملك الحق في كل مكتسبات الحضارة ما لم يتعارض مع الاثم والعدوان، فمن حقه عليك بناء مسارح ونواد ثقافية ودور سينما وأقسام للفلسفة في المدارس والجامعات، وأن يختلط بالمرأة في حدود آداب وأخلاق ما علمنه إياه الاسلام، وأن يراها وتراه، ويتزوج كبقية خلق الله، وأن تجد حلا عاجلا لمشكلة عنوسة الملايين قبل أن تنفجر في وجوه الجميع رذيلة وفسادا أو ارهابا وانضماما لكارهي الحياة ومناهضي الحكم. إن الفكر الجنسي لجماعات الغلو والتطرف الديني هو الذى أدى لتفاقم الوضع المأساوي للمرأة حتى لو أقسم كل علماء المملكة بأنها ملكة في البيت وتحصل على حقوقها.
والمواطن في عهد عبد الله بن عبد العزيز يمر بكل مراحل التطور الطبيعي للانسان كما أراده الله، فيفكر ويجتهد وينحو ناحية مذهب أو حزب أو تجمع، أو يروق له اليمين أو اليسار أو الوسط، ثم يعتدل بعد فترة، وينضج، ويتعلم من الحياة وليس من كتب مضت عليها مئات الأعوام وجعلتها المؤسسة الدينية قرآنا ثانيا ينبغي الايمان بأنه لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه.
أمامك مئات التحديات في كل شؤون ومناحي الحياة .. ومنها البطالة في بلد ثري، والمخدرات، وتهريب السلاح، والظلم الواقع على الوافدين، والأجور المتدنية لضيوفكم الذين صنعوا النهضة مع اخوانكم المواطنين السعوديين.
وأمامك تحديات تتعلق بمستقبل الحكم، وتعيين شباب الأسرة الحاكمة في مراكز صناعة القرار، وتحريرهم من السلطة الدينية.
وأمامك القرار السعودي المستقل، والتأكد من قدرة المملكة على سحب أموالها من الخارج متى شاءت وكيفما أرادت، وتحويل احتياطي لليورو حتى لا تضع السلة كلها بين يدي صاحب القرار الأمريكي. وأمامك تحديات الحدود، ومشكلة التسامح مع الآخرين التي حاولت المؤسسة الدينية اغتيالها، وأن يحق للجميع ممارسة عبادتهم كما يحق للمسلمين ممارسة نفس الحق. وأمامك الفكر السلطوي والكاره لرعاياك ومواطنيك من الاخوة الشيعة، ومنحهم كل الحقوق التي للمسلم السني، فهم مواطنون سعوديون لهم ماللآخرين وعليهم ما على كل أصحاب المذاهب الأخرى.وأنت الوحيد القادر الآن على القيام بثورة حقيقية ضد الظلم والتطرف والارهاب، وتحرير شعبك وستجدنا كلنا رهن اشارتك.
والآن كيف تصلك رسالتي؟
 

ياسلام؟؟؟؟؟


4- *الخليح والرئيس حسني مبارك ... قراءة في علاقة غريبة* ﻿بيني وبين خليجنا العربي علاقة دافئة أشعر بها حتى مع سقوط جليد في شتاء النرويج. وفي نفسي غضبٌ عارم على كل اعلامي ومثقف ومفكر وأيضا مقيم مر على الخليج فلم يلمح غير النفط، ولم يسمع إلا حفيف الأوراق وصاحب محل الصيرفة يمررها بين أصابعه للمرة الرابعة قبل أن ترتسم ابتسامةٌ على محياه.
والخليج كما يرونه هو الدشداشة والعقال والكفيل وقيظ الصيف وفرص العمل لكل الأعمار والجنسيات والكفاءات من الاعلامي الهارب من ظروف العمل في بلده إلى العامل المسكين الذي امتص بعضَ دمائه أهلُ بلده قبل أن يمتص الباقي كفيلٌ لا يتقي الله.
لكن الوجه الآخر للخليج لا يزال غائبا أو متخفيا أو مهمَلا من أبناء الضاد في كل مكان.
صورة الخليج العربي كما رسمتها ريشة النظام المصري في ربع القرن الفائت انعكاس أمين للفكر المريض الذي صنعته القيادة الفاشية في أرض الكنانة.
الآن تكاد الصورة السادية لرأس الحكم تخرج لسانها للجميع، وتؤكد أنها استغلت طيبة أهل المنطقة الدافئة، وحب الخليجيين لمصر وتاريخها وعراقتها وشعبها وفنونها وآدابها ونيلها ، فقد استغل الرئيس مبارك كرم دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي ليسند نظاما فاشيا متسلطا على رقاب شعبنا،ولم يتوقف الدعم يوما واحدا..
مليارات من أموال شعبنا في دول الخليج كانت تنهال على النظام حبا في مصر، وانقاذا لاقتصادها، ودعما لزراعتها وصناعتها وجيشها واعلامها وجامعاتها، لكن الرئيس حسني مبارك صنع أفسد وأعفن وأنتن إدارة فساد في العالم الثالث برمته.
خلال زلزال أكتوبر عام 1992 الذي كان مظاهرة حب في مصر من الدوحة إلى الرياض ومن الكويت إلى المنامة ومن مسقط إلى أبو ظبي هبت دول الخليج تساعد حتى أن الملك فهد بن عبد العزيز، رحمه الله، أمر بخمسين مليونا من الجنيهات دعما مباشرا لضحايا الزلزال فذهبت إلى جيوب أعوان الرئيس.
ثروة ولديه علاء وجمال مبارك أكبر من ثروة أغنى أغنياء النفط، ومع ذلك فالأسرة الفاسدة تسرق من أفواه سكان﻿المقابر لأن جشعها أضخم من كل حيتان الفساد المعروفة والمجهولة على حد سواء.
مليارات من أهل الكويت الكرام دخلت النسيح المصري، وأنقذت البلاد من مجاعة محققة، هذا فضلا عن تنازل دول الخليج عن معظم ديونها إبان حرب تحرير الكويت من براثن الاحتلال العراقي الآثم، لكن الدكتور زكريا عزمي بايحاء من رئيسه يستعدي مجلس الشعب على الكويتيين إمعانا في ابتزاز مفضوح تماما كما يفعل أكثر المسؤولين العراقيين أمركة وكأنهم يخيّرون الكويتيين بين عودة الرئيس الأسير أو تدفق المساعدات من الديرة على لصوص بغداد الجدد الذين لم تتح لهم فرصة سرقة بنك بترا الأردني فتوجهوا ناحية الجنوب لتزييف الحقائق واعادة زركشة أكاذيب عزت إبراهيم الدوري في 31 يوليو 1990!
الرئيس حسني مبارك لعب أحط وأخس الأدوار في تاريخ العرب الحديث، كعرّاب في الصراع مع الكيان الصهيوني، وداعم للارهاب، ولعل من يتابع تاريخ الرجل لا يخالجه شك في أنه كان يعرف مسبقا بالحشود العراقية على حدود الكويت قبيل الغزو الهمجي فجاء كوسيط وحامل رسالة سلام ليكذب على الكويتيين ويدّعي بأن صدام حسين لم يحشد جيوشا رغم أنه قائد قوات جوية سابق ويملك سبعين طريقة للتأكد من تحرك أصغر فرقة عراقية على أبعد مسافة من الحدود.
أما ارساله قوات مصرية فلم يكن لسواد عيون الكويتيين أو للدفاع عن الحق فهو استجابة لطلب أمريكي، ووعد باسقاط الديون، وخضوع للرأي العام المصري الذي اندفع في أول مظاهرة بالاسكندرية في الثامنة صباح يوم الغزو الأحمق.
وهو الذي رفض المشروع الإماراتي لتجنب الحرب بالاتفاق مع عمرو موسى أمين عام جامعة الدول العربية.
إن مشاعر الاستعلاء التي يحملها الرئيس حسني مبارك تجاه أبناء خليجنا العربي تنطلق من نفس الخيال المريض الذي يتصور الخليج نفطا وتخلفا وصحراء وجِمالا وفوائض مالية هو وأعوانه أحق بها من أهلنا الخليجيين
﻿أحبُ الخليجَ وأشتاق إليه وأمني النفس دائما بالسير على شاطيء الدوحة، والتجول في أحياء وشوارع أبو ظبي، وحضور لقاء أدبي أو اعلامي في الكويت، والشعور بالسكينة والاطمئنان وبالزمن الجميل في مناسبة عمانية مع أبناء شعب لم تمسهم أو تقترب منهم سلوكيات الاستغلال والبغضاء التي أطاحت بكثير من قيمنا ومُثُلنا وما بقي من أخلاقنا، فلا يزال العمانيون يمثلون النقاء والصفاء والخير في الزمن الصعب.
أشتاق لعروس البحر الأحمر .. جدة، وأرى في كل زيارة للرياض عبقرية الفكر الاداري والتخطيطي للأمير سلمان بن عبد العزيز، ولولا كئابة وضغط وكراهية الحياة الدنيا لدى المؤسسة الدينية السعودية لأضحت المملكة المكان النموذجي لمن أراد أن يريح النفس والقلب والفؤاد.
مساعدات وهبات ودعم دول الخليج للرئيس حسني مبارك في أيامه الأخيرة خطأ بكل المقاييس، ومساندة لأكثر الأنظمة سفالة واستبدادا، ووضعا لأموال مواطننا الخليجي في جيب لص من لصوص العهد المباركي.
ثلاثون ألف معتقل، ومئات المصريين الذين يموتون تحت التعذيب، وانتهاك لكرامة المصري الذي ينتظر من أهل الكرم في خليجنا العربي حجب الدعم المالي عن نظام مهتريء آيل للسقوط بين لحظة وأخرى.
إن الرئيس حسني مبارك وزبانيته وأعوانه وشياطينه من اللصوص هم في العد التنازلي، لذا استحلف أحبابنا من المسؤولين الشرفاء والمخلصين والعاشقين لمصر في دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي أن لا يساعدوا هذا الفاشي في الاستمرار فوق رؤوس شعبنا، وكل ريال أو دينار أو درهم خليجي يظن أهلُ الكرم أنه من أجل مصر يذهب في الواقع لحساب هؤلاء اللصوص وسيتحول إلى طعنة في صدور أبناء مصر أو سجن جديد أو أصفار على اليمين في حسابات أسرة مبارك أو حيتان الفساد أو بلطجية النظام.إنها كلمات عاشق لخليجنا وخائف على أموال شعوبه وقبل كل ذلك موجوع ومهموم بأم الدنيا!
 

تفتكر المليارات بس حبا في مصر؟؟؟
ألم تحارب مصر نيابة عن كل العرب؟؟؟
هل رأيتهم في شوارع و.... أوروبا؟؟؟؟

5- *الملفات الساخنة أمام الشيخ صباح* كلما داويت جُرحاً بانَ جُرْحٌ!
أتصور أن هذا هو لسانُ حالِ الشيخ صباح الأحمد الجابر الصباح رئيس مجلس الوزراء وهو يرتشف قدحَ القهوة في الصباح الباكر ويُلقي نظرةً مسبقة على مشهد يومه.
وبابتسامته المعهودة، وثقته العميقة، وحسمِه الصارم في أمور الدولة يضع أولويات العمل ما لم يحدث طاريء يضطر إثره إلى إعادة الترتيب.
في الكويت كلٌ الملفات ساخنة، وفيها أيضا استحالة ارضاء كل الناس بحكم المناخ الديمقراطي الذي صنعه آل الصباح الكرام منذ اليوم الأول لاستقلال البلاد.
كان الشيخ صباح يعلم أن إدارة شؤون مجلس الوزراء أو بالأصح الدولة في الوقت الذي يحمل ثقة الأمير وولي العهد تحتاج إلى اليد اليمنى، والرجل الذي يجمع الكويتيون كلهم على محبته، فضلا عن اجماع كل أفراد الأسرة الحاكمة، أعني الشيخ نواف الأحمد الجابر الصباح كان حاضرا وبجواره وفيا وذكيا ومحنّكا وقائدا من الطراز الأول.
الملفات الساخنة يصعب ترتيب أولوياتها لأمد بعيد، فقد كانت منذ بداية العام خليطا من كل شيء، محاربة الارهاب والحد من قوى التطرف، انفتاح الديرة اقتصاديا على التعاون الأوسع مع العالم بأسره، فكانت الرحلة الاسيوية للشيخ صباح التي أنعشت الثقة في الاقتصاد الكويتي.

الخطُ الفاصلُ بين التوافق والتعارض، فيشمّر أعضاءُ مجلس الأمة عن سواعدهم ترقُبا لمعركة، وتنشغل الحكومة بتقديم ايضاحات واعتذارات وردود واستهلاك ورق لملفات وتحقيقات و بيانات يصعب أن يجد عضو البرلمان وقتا لقراءتها في ديوانيته.
التهديد الفجائي بطرح الثقة من تحت قبة الحرم الديمقراطي لأي وزير ولأي سبب، فيحترم الشيخ صباح مسيرة الديمقراطية والخيار الشعبي والعقد الاجتماعي المتعارف عليه بين الحاكم والرعية والذي تربي وترعرع وتخمر وتطور على مدى سنوات طويلة، لكنه في الوقت عينه يخشى أن تكون العصا التي يلوّح بها ممثل الشعب تهديدا في غير موضعه.
طالت المعركةُ من أجل حقوق المرأة، وبدا فيها أن الأسهل والأكثر ضمانا للانتصار هو استدعاء الدين، واستخراج حجج منه، والضرب بعرض الحائط لكل القيم والأعراف والتطورات الحاصلة في العالم حتى لو حكمت المرأةُ عدةَ دول إسلامية يفوق تعدادُ سكانها مثيلَتها في الكويت مئتي مرة أو أكثر.
العالم كله كان يشاهد النصف الآخر من صُنّاع الكويت، أعني المرأة التي اشتركت في كل ميادين الحياة، وخرجت من بين يديها أجيال من الذكور في التعليم والاعلام والتربية والثقافة والصحة والدبلوماسية، وأوجعت قوات الاحتلال العراقية، وهي محرومة من مشاركة ذكور الوطن في صناعة حاضر هذا البلد الصغير.
وانتصرت الرغبة الأميرية السامية وإرادة المرأة على يد إصرار الشيخ صباح، فكان السادس عشر من مايو تحريرا جديدا للكويت لا يقل أهمية عن كل الانتصارات السابقة من خروج الاحتلال البريطاني، وخروج الاحتلال العراقي، وعودة الشرعية الكويتية بعد التفاف الشعب كله حول آل الصباح الكرام.
ومن الملفات الساخنة هذا التقسيم المخل بالعدالة في الكويت فأصبح الكويتيون إسلاميين وغير إسلاميين، يستدعي النصفُ منهم المقدسَ في معارك سياسية فكأنه ملاكم يضرب تحت الحزام، على الرغم من أنه شعب مسلم يمارس الدين منذ مئات الأعوام دون أن يحتاج لشهادة حسن سير وسلوك من أي جماعة.
وملف البدون أكثر الملفات سخونة والتهابا، وكان الشيخ نواف الأحمد الجابر الصباح قد حل جزءا كبيرا منه، لكنها قضية اجتماعية وتربوية وسياسية وسلوكية وعرفية تمتزج فيها بدون تناغم عشرات الأسباب وهي تحتاج لقرار حاسم يأخذ العدل في أسمى صوره، فهذه القضية أساءت للكويت كثيرا في العالم كله وينبغي أن تكون من ضمن أولويات ما سينظر فيه الشيخ صباح.
التركيبة السكانية والتواجد الآسيوي الكثيف الذي استعرض عضلاته للمرة الأولى عندما نظم مئات من الآسيويين أنفسهم في مظاهرات احتجاج وتكسير مطالبين شركات خاصة بحقوقهم المهضومة، لكن الإشارة هنا كانت خطيرة وذات دلالة تثير القلق، فالمظاهرات ورسائل الموبايل وعمليات التجمع والتنظيم بدا كأنها عمل عسكري في قلب البلد يذكرنا باحتجاجات الكوريين في السعودية منذ عدة سنوات وظهر أن كثيرين كانوا جنودا سابقين ومتمرسين في العمل التنظيمي.
الشيخ صباح وصف تجّارَ الاقامات ومكاتب استقدام العمالة بأنهم شياطين، وتلك والذي نفسي بيده أكثر الصفات انطباقا عليهم، وهم خصوم للكويت ولو كانوا يرتدون الدشداشة وتعود جذورهم لبدايات القرن الماضي، فهم يستوردون العمالة، ويسيئون للوافدين، ويخلون بالوعد، وينكثون العهد والميثاق، ويستنزفون ربع ما يربحه أي مسكين هندي أو بنجالي أو سري لانكي، ثم يأتي الكفيل، وفي كثير من الأحيان يكمل مهمة تاجر البندقية.
تهنئتنا للشيخ نواف الأحمد على نجاحه في جمع الأسلحة غير المرخص بها والتي وقع بعضها في أيدي شباب متطرف فدفعت الكويتُ الثمنَ من أرواح أبريائها.
يبقى من الملفات الساخنة رعب وخوف وذعر الوزراء من تولي المنصب خشية أن ينتهي المنصب التكليفي تحت قبة البرلمان عندما يتم وضعُ قائمة بسبعين سؤالا تبدأ بخلفية الأذان ولا تنتهي بالحديث عن جملة عابرة في كتاب مجهول لم يقرأه إلا قلة تعد على أصابع اليدين، فيُستدعيَ الدين على الفور، وتبدأ مناحة البكاء على الأخلاق.
ترى متى يتم اعتبار السؤال من ممثل الشعب جائزا ومتى يجب أن نغض الطرف عنه؟
وأمام الشيخ صباح هرم ضخم من الملفات الساخنة في النفط وقطاع الأعمال الحرة والسياحة والجنسية والاستثمارات والتعاون الخليجي وعودة العراق من باب آخر، ولعلنا لا ننسى أهمية فتح ملف محاسبة كل الوسطاء الذي قدموا معلومات كاذبة للمسؤولين الكويتيين عن الأسرى الشهداء.
أما الملف الأكثر أهمية وسخونة فهو ضرورة عودة الدور الكويتي، فلا يعقل أن يسرق معظم الجيران من الكويت دورها التاريخي، وثقتنا بالشيخ صباح ونائبه الأول الشيخ نواف الأحمد لا متناهية ولا حد لها فالرجلان قادران على رسم المشهد المشرق لكويت المستقبل.
أتمنى أن يخفف الكويتيون من استخدام كلمتي ُسنّة وشيعة، فالنار تأتي من مستصغر الشرر، والمفترض أن الديمقراطية الكويتية ومسيرة هذا البلد للتحضر والتمدن والتسامح كانت قادرة على إلغاء المسافة بين اللفظين، فالوطن للجميع على قدم المساواة. الطريق طويل أمام الشيخ صباح، وفي كل يوم يغلق ملف ساخن تزداد ثقتنا بأبي الدبلوماسية والقيادة الحكيمة، فهل نتجاوز المعقول عندما نستعجله في الانتهاء قريبا من كل الملفات؟
 

الشيخ طبعا من وجهة نظرك حكيم زمانه!!!!!


6- *انتفاضة الأمير سلمان بن عبد العزيز* الكلمة المرتجلة التي ألقاها الأمير سلمان بن عبد العزيز أميرُ منطقة الرياض في مُلتقى المثقفين السعوديين كان لها وقعٌ أكبر من عشرات الأحاديث والندوات والاستضافات التلفزيونية التي كانت تراوح مكانها، وتتلعثم فيها الألسن، وترتجف الأجساد، ويخشى الجميعُ سطوةَ المؤسسة الدينية.
الملتقى كان مفاجأة فقد أغضبَ أحدَ أهم رجال الدين عندما تخللته موسيقى، وتصدّرته مسرحيةٌ متواضعة عن الصراع الفكري بين التطرف والاعتدال، ورسالة الرجل الرابع في الدولة كانت أكثر صراحة مما يتوقع المتفائلون أنفسهم.
كانت كلمات الأمير تزيل الرهبة من قلوب السعوديين، وتفتح طريقا للتقدم، ولو على استحياء، صوب الخطوط الحمراء التي رسمتها المؤسسة الدينية ووضعت عليها سيافين غلاظ القلب يضربون العقل كلما تحرر، ويقصفون القلم.
كانت بين سطور كلمات الأمير معان أشد وضوحا من كل ما قيل منذ بدء الاصلاحات ، فالرجل القوي الصريح يكاد يقول لهم: إذا لم تحركوا المياه الراكدة في المجتمع فسوف يتقدم من يهيج البحيرة كلها، وأنتم مضطرون للموافقة على مصالحة العصر، واحتضان ثقافة التسامح، والتعامل مع البشر من منطلق الموقف الانساني وليس التفسير النصي فقط، وأنتم آذيتم المملكة بخروج مفجري الحادي عشر من سبتمبر من بين أضلعكم فكاد الوطن كله يدفع الثمن من استقلاله.
الأمير سلمان بن عبد العزيز رجل يُجمع السعوديون على امتداح قدراته الادارية والثقافية والفكرية، بل إن لمسات الفن التخطيطي والمعماري للعاصمة كانت بفضل رؤيته الثاقبة لمستقبل الرياض في ظل منافسات مدن جديدة في خليجنا الدافيء.
لكنه أيضا رجل دولة من الطراز الأول، وأملٌ يلتف حوله السعوديون على اختلاف مشاربهم وألوانهم، فضلا عن أنه صديق للاعلام والصحافة والقلم مما يعزز قدرَته على التعامل مع أي نقد ولو كان موجها لصلب التجربة السعودية.
الاستخدام اللغوي في خطاب الأمير خلا من التورية والرموز والاشارات المبهة، فالوطن لم يعد يملك وقتا ضائعا، ومواجعه ليست للبيع وراء الميكروفون، والرهبة من مطاوعة الفكر لا تنسحب على الأمير الشجاع.
المرة الأولى التي استقبلني فيها كانت في ديسمبر عام 1984 أي منذ عشرين عاما، ومنذ ذلك الوقت وأنا أحمل للأمير سلمان تقديرا عجيبا لم تنتقص منه قيد شعرة المسافات الطويلة التي كانت تفصلني عن المسؤولين في المملكة، فظلت علاقاتي بين مد وجذر إلا مع هذا الرجل الذي كان يفهم ويستوعب ويؤمن أن كتاباتي الحادة والمباشرة نقدا وعتابا ونصائح كانت من صديق وليس خصما كما ظن الكثيرون ومن حسن حظي أن سكرتيره الخاص كان دائما وفيا له، يحمل له محبة وولاء ولا يخفي عنه السلبيات أو الانتقادات أو ما يغضبه كما يفعل مدراء مكاتب معظم المسؤولين في المملكة.
لذا بقي عساف أبو ثنين ينقل للأمير الصورة الحقيقية ولا يخاف في الحق لومة لائم، فظلت علاقتي الطيبة بأمير منطقة الرياض هي الأكثر عمقا وصدقا وصراحة.
كنت ولازلت أضع آمالا عالية في انتفاضة تغيير يأذن فيها الأمير عبد الله بن عبد العزيز للأمير سلمان بالذهاب إلى أبعد الحدود من أجل وأد الفتنة، والقضاء على الارهاب، وتصفية جيوبه المتوغلة في صدور الغلاة والمتطرفين والمتشددين والمتزمتين وحاملي مفاتيح الجنة.
الخطاب المستتر لم يعد له مكان، والطوفان يكتسح النعام الذي يدفن رأسه في الرمال، والأمير سلمان بن عبد العزيز يتابع الدكتور سعد الفقيه زعيم المعارضة السعودية وهو يستقطب الآلاف من أبناء المملكة، ليس لأنه يطرح رؤية مخالفة ولكن لأنه يتحدث في كل شيء، ويعرف أن القضية الرئيسية هناك هي رغبة المكبوت في الانفجار والحديث دون خوف أو فزع أو رهبة.
وإذاعة الدكتور سعد الفقيه تسبب صداعا للمسؤولين في السعودية، فضلا عن الارهاب الأعمى الذي يضرب بحماقة وقسوة الأبرياء ويغتال رجال الأمن ويفجر مجمعات سكنية.
سعادتي كانت بالغة عندما تابعت في الفترة الأخيرة حوارات السعوديين لأكتشف أن كل ما كتبت عنه في العقدين الماضيين أصبح مباحا الخوض فيه، فالسعوديون يتحدثون عن الحرية والانتخابات والفنون والمسرح والسينما والفلسفة والنقد والموسيقى والغناء، بل إنهم ينتقدون، ولو على استحياء، أباطرة الفتوى في المملكة.
كل الدلائل تشير إلى قرب تفجير أول قنبلة فكرية اجتهادية تفتح الباب على مصراعيه لتحرير المجتمع من المؤسسة الدينية التي في واقع الأمر حاولت سحب البساط من تحت أقدام الشرعية السعودية الممثلة بآل سعود الكرام.
نستحسن ونؤيد ونثمن التقدم الذي أحرزته السعودية في العامين المنصرمين في مجال التسامح والتعدد الثقافي والنقد والحرية، والذي تَوَّجَهُ الأمير سلمان بن عبد العزيز بكلمته الرائعة في ملتقى المثقفين، ولكن السعودية لن تتحرر من قبضة التشدد والتطرف والارهاب ما لم يتم تفجير قنبلة التغيير الأكبر لينتقل السعوديون إلى نور الاجتهاد والحرية وحماية وطنهم، وأعني هنا اعلان فض العقد الضمني الجنتلماني بين السلطة الدستورية الشرعية الممثلة بآل سعود وبين السلطة الحقيقية الفاعلة الممثلة بمطاوعة الفكر المتحجر القاسي الغليظ والذي أفرز أكبر وأرهب وأعتى سجون العالم، وهو سجن الفتوى.
سنوات طويلة ونحن نكتب في هذا الموضوع، ونُحَرّض السلطةَ السعودية على التحرير من قبضة أباطرة الفتوى، ونتمنى أن تتجنب المملكة طوفانا لا يُبقي ولا يذر إذا ظلت عشراتُ الآلاف من الفتاوى الفجة والمتخلفة والعفنة والمتأخرة أغلالا في أعناق وأفئدة وعقول شعبنا السعودي الطيب.
كل فتاوى الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز والشيخ العثيمين ومئات غيرهما ينبغي أن يعاد النظر فيها، ويتفحصها المثقفون، وينتقدها كل من يرى في نفسه القدرة على تبيان مواطن ضعفها، وتُرفع القداسة عنها، ويتم اعدام ما لا يصلح منها لمسلم هذا العصر.
لو قُدر لك أن تدخل في رأس أحد الارهابيين، أو قمت بزيارة داخلية لعقل واحد من المجانين الذين فجروا طائرات مدنية في البرجين التوأمين فستجد خيوطا متشابكة من الفتاوى التي طاردت هذا الشاب منذ طفولته، في المسجد والشارع والتلفزيون والاذاعة والندوات والمجلة والصحيفة والكتب العتيقة الخارجة من رحم الكهفيين .
انتفاضة الأمير سلمان بن عبد العزيز ستبقى علامة فاصلة على الانتقال من عالم التحجر إلى الانسانية المتسامحة، ومن عالم التكفير إلى متعة التفكير.
الطريق طويل جدا، وانتزاع أسلاك شائكة نسجتها بعناية قداسة الفتاوى الفجة في عقول أبناء الوطن وقلوبهم تحتاج لقائد حاسم وماهر وحازم ولا يخشى ثورة وغضب وتمرد السلطة الفعلية التي يمثلها تجار الفتوى وأباطرة التشدد.
نعم للموسيقى والغناء والمسرح والسينما وتحرير المرأة وقيادتها السيارة ودخولها مع شقيقها الرجل في خدمة الوطن.
لا للهوس الجنسي الذي تؤدي أكثر الفتاوى إليه ، ولا للانشغال فقط بالمرأة والجماع في الجنة والزواج من جنية وعدد الحور العين وفحولة الذكر في الآخرة، فقد آن الوقت للارتفاع بقضايا المجتمع، ومناقشة مستقبله وليس جره للخلف في تجديد صراعات فكرية مضت عليها مئات الأعوام.نعم للعدل في كل صوره، المساواة بين المرأة والرجل، رفع هالة القداسة عن رجال الدين، التعامل الانساني مع كل الوافدين، العدالة في الأجور، منع نظام الكفيل، الغاء الرقابة على الصحافة، الغاء تام للرقابة على الكتاب وترك السعوديين يختارون وهم شعب بلغ سن الرشد .
تحية منا للأمير سلمان بن عبد العزيز الرجل الذي يحاول بناء سد من الرحمة والتسامح والعقلانية والاستنارة ليقف في وجه طوفان هيجه المتشددون الغلاة.




أخشى اتهام الأمير سلمان أيضا بتنظيم الانتفاضة الفلسطينية الباسلة!!!

7- *قراءة في فكر أمير دولة قطر* لم تؤثر المقالات التي نشرتها صحف عربية ومهجرية وهاجمت فيها بسخرية شديدة دولة قطر، في الطريق الذي تنتهجه هذه الدولة الصغيرة المستقلة والتي تناضل من أجل تحرير كامل من عادات وتقاليد موروثة كبلت البلد لزمن طويل.
قد يختلف المرء مع قناة الجزيرة التي استقطبت جماعةBBC العربية وكذلك المعادين للسعودية والكويت والمتعاطفين مع فاشية نظام صدام حسين، لكن ثمن الإعلام الحر الذي تراه دولة قطر شرطا لموقعها الجديد على خريطة القرار السياسي الخليجي أصبح باهظا، وسوء الفهم وارد في كل الأحوال ومع كل الجهات، والانتخابات البلدية التي اجتازت بها دولة قطر حواجز وموانع عدة، وقفزت للأمام سنوات طويلة في حقوق المواطنة، كانت تعبيرا حيا عن الفكر المستنير والديمقراطي للشيخ حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني، وأيضا عن الثقة الكبيرة التي يوليها الأمير لشعبه وتهيئته لصناعة القرار الشعبي القطري.
ودور المرأة في الانتخابات يؤكد أن قرار السلطة غالب على أمره، والاستعداد الشعبي يتم خلقه وصناعته داخل قصر الحكم في أي بلد من عالمنا الثالث، لهذا فإن شجاعة الأمير مهدت الطريق في بلد صغير ليؤدي النصف الآخر من المجتمع دوره كاملا بغض النظر عن احتجاجات السلطة الدينية وجماعات الضغط وتلاميذ المطاوعة في الخليج العربي.
لقد كانت قطر في أمس الحاجة في العقدين الأخيرين لرؤية الشيخ حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني ودوره في صناعة القرار المستقل، وعلى الرغم من حنكة الأمير ورؤيته الثاقبة وحكمته في الدخول بقطر في القرن الحادي والعشرين إلا أن هناك أمورا نزعم أن الأمير- بفكره وعشقه للعدالة وإيمانه بضرورة الاستمرار في سياسة قطر الحرة والمستقلة- ستكون له رؤية مختلفة نأمل أن تخرج للعلن وتحقق قريبا في الأمور التالية:
ـ الحذر من القوى الإعلامية المثقفة والمتواجدة على الساحة القطرية والتي تنحاز ضد السعودية والكويت، فهي في الواقع طابور خامس لن ينفع قطر بأكثر مما سيؤذيها.
ـ أبناء الجالية المصرية الذين تم الاستغناء عن خدماتهم فجأة ولم يحصلوا بعد على تعويضات أو حقوق إنسانية وقانونية، فقطر ليست ليبيا، والشيخ حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني الحاكم العادل ليس كقائد ثورة الفاتح الليبية، الحاكم الظالم.
ـ وأخيرا إعادة النظر في مخزن الأسلحة الأمريكية بدولة قطر المستقلة.
 

طبعا لأن قطر قطر نتعامل معاها بالأدب واللياقة اللازمة
لكن هل تعلم قطر تبرعت ب 10 ملايين دولار لبناء استاد رياضي في إسرائيل؟؟!!!!!!!!


وفي المقابل لك آراء أخرى يا صاحب طائر الشمال في النرويج

ومنها:


*1- وقائع محاكمة الرئيس السوداني عمر حسن البشير* لم أكد أفتح عيني بعدما غفوت مرتين ورأيت خلالهما محاكمتين: الأولى كانت ( وقائع محاكمة الرئيس حسني مبارك) والثانية (وقائع محاكمة العقيد معمر القذافي) حتى غفوت مرة أخرى وبدا لي أن محاكمةً ثالثةً على وشك البدء، وأنني أجلس في الصف الثالث على مقعد قديم متهالك وقريب من قفص حديدي يجلس خلفه الرئيس السوداني عمر حسن البشير.
طبعا لأنه سوداني غلبان يبقى رؤيتك أن يحاكم؟؟؟؟!!!

2- *سعادة السفير!* لم يكن أمرا غير عادي أن يظل صاحبنا عشرين عاما أو يزيد يبحث عن العدو، فلا يراه مع أنه قيد أمتار معدودة منه.. ثم نكتشف أن السفارة الإسرائيلية لم تكن في يوم من الأيام هي العدو الرئيسي. بل أزعم أن تعيين بعض ممثلي منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية ( لاحقا دولة فلسطين، ثم غزة وأريحا، ثم شارع صغير في غزة تحرسه الشرطة الفلسطينية تحت رقابة الشرطة الإسرائيلية) يشرب له أعضاء السفارة الإسرائيلية نخب الانتصار دون دخول أي معركة، ويقضي مسؤولو الاستعلامات الإسرائيلية ويقضي مسؤولو الاستعلامات في سفارة تل أبيب على أثره العطلة على شاطئ إيلات.
سعادة السفير – وهو لقب يسعده كثيرا ولن نبخل عليه به – اكتشف بعد ربع قرن أن الكويت تستحق أن يجند ضدها قوته وكراهيته وعرفاته(!)، ولو أن جزءا صغيرا جدا من نضاله ضد الكويت توجه به الإعلام الصهيوني على الساحة النرويجية لأصبح ممثلنا جميعا، وليس فقط حارة غزة وأريحا. معذرة فقد ذهب بي الظن إلى مشروعية النضال ضد إسرائيل!!
منذ عام 1980 وسعادة السفير وصاحب هذه السطور يتخاصمان ويتصالحان في العام مرة أو اثنين لأسباب تتعلق بالعمل الإعلامي على الساحة النرويجية، إلى أن غدر صدام حسين بالكويت، فتحول سفير فلسطين في النرويج إلى مناضل عنيد، وأرسل إلىّ " وثائق" تؤكد شرف الموقف الفلسطيني من ضم الكويت، وعلى رأسه حكمة أبي عمار. 
الذين يفندون أكاذيب النظام البعثي التكريتي، ونحن، منهم يعتبرهم السفير "عملاء للكويت ضد الشعب الفلسطيني"،أما كيف توصل إلى هذه النتيجة فهو أمر ليس صعبا عليه، فقد تنبأ في أغسطس 1990 بكل ثقة ويقين أن الكويت انتهت إلى الأبد، وينبغي التركيز على دعم العراق في نضاله ضد الإمبريالية الأمريكية. الآن، نتحدى أن يتهم سفير فلسطيني واحد أو حتى أبو عمار الولايات المتحدة بالإمبريالية. ومرحبا بالنضال ضد الكويت، فلابد من عدو وإلا أصبح السفراء الفدائيون عاطلين عن العمل. الغريب أن صدام حسين لم يجد متعاونين كويتيين، لكن رابين يمكنه أن يشير بإصبعه فيأتوا له بأمثال عدنان ياسين قبل أن يرتد إليه طرفه، حتى لو كان طلبه من داخل القيادة!!
 
دي مقالة عن سفير فلسطين،، صح؟؟؟؟

3- *مغالطات فاروق القدومي .. قراءة في عقول غير قابلة للتغيير* يبدو أن اتفاق غزة ـ أريحا قد بعث إلى الوجود بفلسفة فلسطينية جديدة، قائمة على تبرير ما حدث، لكنها أيضا رافضة لمنطق محاسبة المسؤولين عن أخطاء سابقة. 
فالرئيس الفلسطيني ياسر عرفات يرفض رفضا قاطعا فكرة تقديم اعتذار للكويت، لأن هذا يعني تقديم كشف حساب شامل تنتهي به مصداقية المناضلين الذين أداروا ظهورهم للعدو الصهيوني، واستعدوا لمنازلة الكويتيين، حتى أن الفلسطينيين الذين تلقوا أوامر في الجزائر أثناء الاحتلال العراقي الآثم للتوجه إلى الجبهة الكويتية، اتجهوا إلى النرويج وطلبوا اللجوء السياسي في شمال الشمال.
وزير خارجية فلسطين قال في حديث لمجلة فلسطين الثورة لسان حال منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية (6 مارس/العدد975): "إن الزيارة التي قام بها الأخ أبو عمار إلى السعودية، والزيارات التي قامت بها وفود فلسطينية لدول الخليج، لم تكن تستهدف فقط تطبيع العلاقات الفلسطينية ـ الخليجية، بل بالعكس، هي سير نحو المصالحة العربية الشاملة. فبدون مصالحة سيكون موقفنا ضعيفا.. ولا بد من ميثاق عربي يحدد بشكل واضح العلاقات العربية، وكيف تكون عليه في المستقبل"!!
وزير خارجية أبي عمار لم يسمع من قبل عن دولة الكويت، لهذا لم يذكر لنا كيفية العودة إلى التضامن العربي، وهل يمكن أن يتجزأ المناضل الكبير ويتحدث عن الكويت، ثم يسافر إلى بغداد بعد ذلك؟
لم يقل لنا فاروق القدومي كيف سيتم وضع ميثاق عربي يحدد العلاقات العربية، وهل الميثاق الموجود حاليا، والذي حاول قدومي نفسه تمزيقه، لم يحدد العلاقات العربية؟ كيف يرى السيد وزير خارجية فلسطين الكويت بعد التحرير، وترسيم الحدود، وعودة الشرعية التي رفضها ياسر عرفات في مؤتمر القاهرة وطالب بحل " عرفاتي" غريب ينطلق من إجراء انتخابات كويتية قبل انسحاب الجيش العراقي إلى مواقعه السابقة؟ ومع ذلك فالشعب الكويتي لم يتأخر عن ياسر عرفات في الرد على اقتراحه، وخرج عن بكرة أبيه صباح يوم الخميس المشؤوم وأعلن تمسكه بالشرعية،، وظل متمسكا بها طوال مدة وجود نصف مليون جندي فوق أرض الكويت، في الوقت الذي كان سفراء عرفات في كل مكان( وعلى رأسهم السفير الفلسطيني في النرويج) يؤكدون ضرورة قبول الأمر الواقع، والاعتراف بالمحافظة التاسعة عشرة لنظام البغي البعثي في بغداد بديلا للبلد الذي آواهم ونصرهم.
حديث فاروق القدومي إلى فلسطين الثورة يؤكد أن المناضلين الفلسطينيين لم ولن يتعلموا من تجاربهم أو تجارب غيرهم، وأن السنوات الثلاث التي مضت منذ تحرير الكويت ليست كافية لإيقاظ الضمير الفلسطيني، في الأرض المحتلة،ولدى المثقفين، وأفلام المبدعين والإعلاميين وصحافة الإعلام الموحد.
حديث فاروق القدومي يصب في صالح المشروع الصهيوني، الذي كان ومازال مؤمنا أن مصطلحات النضال العربية للاستهلاك المحلي، أما الواقع فهي المحادثات التي تجري في غرف سرية وتختصر فلسطين كلها إلى غزة وأريحا، وربما أقل!!
ترى هل السبب يرجع إلى يقين القيادات الفلسطينية بمشروع التوطين في العراق، وبأنهم عائدون يوما إلى الكويت؟ أم أنه ندم ممزوج بكراهية لأن مشروع التوطين لم يتحقق أثناء وجود أربعمائة ألف فلسطيني في الكويت؟ نتمنى للمسؤول الفلسطيني الكبير النجاح في جولاته الخليجية من أجل التضامن العربي، ولن نبلغه عن موقع الكويت على الخريطة، وسنتركه يظن أنها لم تتحرر بعد!!
 
ودي مقالة تانية عن مناضل شريف،، فاروق قدومي أبو اللطف

*4-اريتريا .. بلطجي القرن الأفريقي* نشر في طائر الشمال ثم في كتاب ( ثقوب في ذاكرة المثقف العربي) عام 1997

عندما كنا صغارا لم يغب عن كثيرين منا حلم الانخراط في ثورة التحرير الإريترية للتخلص من براثن الاستعمار الإثيوبي، فكان القوميون العرب يصرون على عروبة أسمرا ودورها المستقبلي في وقت الهيمنة الصهيونية على هذه المنطقة الساخنة من القارة السمراء، وكان 
طبعا لأنها إريتريا!!!!
عموما لن أزعج أصدقائي وزملائي في منتدانا المصري مائة بالمائة أكثر من ذلك
لكن لمن يريد أن يتعرف أكثر على آراء طائر الشمال إليه هذا الموقع الذي دخلته ذات يوم مصادفة واستفزني كثيرا بصراحة، وفوجئت اليوم برئيس تحريره يعيد نشر ما نشره في موقعه
عموما عنوان الموقع لمن يريد المزيد، ولمن يريد أن يكتشف أن كل بلدان الخليج هي واحة الديمقراطية والازدهار والنمو وأن مصر وسائر البلدان متخلفون غارقون في الاستبداد إليه العنوان:

http://www.tearalshmal1984.com/


شكرا

----------


## محمد عبد المجيد

الأخ عمر المصري

في كل مقالاتي في المواقع والمنتديات المختلفة أذيلها دائما بعنوان موقع طائر الشمال لمن يريد أن يطلع على كتاباتي في العشرين عاما الماضية، والأمر ليس سرا.
ولكن هنا في المنتدى يتم منع تذييل المقال بعنوان الموقع أو عناوين أخرى.
شكرا لأنك قمت بالدعاية لموقع طائر الشمال، عن غير قصد طبعا.
ليس كل من سيدلف إلى الموقع ويرى أكثر من 700 مقال أمامه، سيخرج بالتالي بنفس الرؤية التي حاولت أنت ايصالها، فللناس مشارب وآراء وأفكار وقناعات وزوايا لمشاهدة الحدث وطرق للاستدلال والتعرف على الكاتب من خلال العمل الكلي وليس من مقتطفات يتم استخراجها لتؤيد وجهة نظر معينة.
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق وكل عام وأنتم بخير

محمد عبد المجيد
طائر الشمال
أوسلو النرويج

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*     * 
*يا راجل قول كلام غير كده....إنتحار فى اليابان ممكن ...إنتحار فى سوريا حصل....فى مصر ده من رابع المستحيلات ...المسئولين فى مصر واخدين حبوب منع الإنتحار ...بدل حبوب تنظيم الأسرة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   *

----------


## vip-vet

كان نفسي يبقي خبر حقيقي

----------


## الصاعق

الحقيقة بعد قرأت المقالات التي اوردها الأخ عمرو المصري

هناك علامة استفهام كبيرة تنشاء تلقائياً حول الأستاذ محمد عبد المجيد

----------


## فتى مصر

واية هى علامات الاستفهام دى يا خ الصاعق .

----------


## الصاعق

*الأخ الفاضل فتى مصر

يمكنك ان تضغط على أسم الأستاذ محمد عبد المجيد وتدخل على ملفه الشخصي وتقراء الموضوعات التي قام بكتابتها وردود الناس عليها ثم إقراء ما يكتبه في المقالات المقتبسة ن طائر الشمال على دول أخرى .  ثم قارن بين هذا وذلك وكون رأيك الشخصي*

----------


## محمد عبد المجيد

أخي العزيز الصاعق حفظه الله

كل عام وأنتم بخير

لو كنت مكانك لرفضت على الفور لعب دور زائر الفجر الذي يطرق الباب ويقول لصاحب البيت ( جتلنا إخبارية عنك، والباشا المأمور مستنيك في الكراكون، هي نص ساعة بس ).
لو كنت مكانك لكتبت: لقد قرأت مقالات لمحمد عبد المجيد في كل الشؤون والهموم، من الدين إلى الوطن، ومن الاستبداد إلى الحرية، وهو لا ينفك يتحدث ويكتب ويصرخ من أجل الحرية والكرامة والافراج عن المعتقلين ومنع الفساد ومحاكمة المسؤولين وعلى رأسهم الرئيس حسني مبارك.
لو كنت مكانك لقلت بأن الأخ عمر المصري كتب ما كتب، أما أنا الصاعق فسأذهب بنفسي لموقع طائر الشمال، وأتحقق من كل شيء، وأقرأ من خلال عيوني، وأفكر بعقلي لا بنسخ ولصق المقالات التي يضعها الآخرون مجزأة لأغراض في نفوسهم.
لو كنت مكانك لما آذيت أخا لك يكتب منذ ثلاثة عقود أو يزيد، وتحمل كتاباته نزيفا مستمرا، وتتجاوز الخطوط الحمراء في عالم الخوف والجبن والمسكنة، فتأتي أنت وتقول بأن علامة استفهام كبيرة تضعها أمامه.
لو كنت مكانك لترددت سبعين مرة قبل أن أرمي أخا لنا وزميلا في المنتدى ورجلا نعرفه ويعرفنا، وكاتبا لبث من عمره فترة طويلة يعرض أفكاره وكلها تدور حول الكرامة، ومنها مقالات وقائع المحاكمة ومقالات الحوارات سواء بين زعيمين عربيين أو بين زنزانتين أو غيرها الكثير.
كان أخي العزيز الشاعر عاطف هلال قد طرح على استحياء سؤالا مقاربا منذ فترة طويلة، ولما رددت وشرحت، جاء رده الفوري والرقيق والأمين باعتذار شديد إن كانت استفهاماته قد جرحتني.
عندما قرأت عن علامة استفهامك عني تذكرت يوم أن انغمست في كتابة مقال عن أوجاع أبناء بلدي تحت حكم الطغيان والطواريء والاستبداد، ثم انتهيت من المقال وسقطت على الأرض مغشيا علي حتى صباح اليوم التالي.
أخي العزيز،
قد تختلف أو تتفق معي، ولكن أن تضع علامة استفهام فهي شبهة تكاد تمسح عن صيامك في الشهر الكريم قيمته وشفافيته وخيره.
قد أتفق معك لو كنت أنا داعما للاستبداد، ومنافحا عن الظلم، ورافعا راية استمرار الرئيس فوق رقاب أبناء شعبي.
وقد أتفق معك لو كان صاحب هذه السطور اشترى مرة واحدة في اثنين وثلاثين عاما قضيتها في أوروبا برتقالة واحدة من يافا تعادل ثمن رصاصة تدخل في قلب عربي.
قد أتفق معك لو أنني أخفيت مقالاتي، واعتمدت على الذاكرة الضعيفة للقاريء كما يفعل مئات من الكتاب والصحفيين والاعلاميين، لكنني اضع بشرف وفخر واعتزاز مقالاتي لعشرين عاما خلت أمام الملأ والقراء ليقرأوا تاريخي قبل أن يفهموا كتاباتي.
أما الخليج فستجد مع علاقاتي الطيبة بالكثيرين هناك أنني الوحيد الذي تطرق إلى كل ما يدور بخلد أي مظلوم، من ظلم الكفيل إلى الأجور المنخفضة والجنسية والبدون والاقامة والمساواة وعشرات غيرها مما يتردد أي صديق لكبارهم أن يطرحه خشية العتاب أو الغضب.
أخي العزيز،
عد مرة أخرة لمشاركاتي لديكم، ولمئات المقالات في موقع طائر الشمال، ولعقلك وايمانك ومنطق العدل ولا يجرمنك اختلافك معي عن أن تعدل.
الآن أتركك لضميرك وأنتظر منك قبل العشر الأواخر من رمضان المبارك أن تعتذر لي عن كلمة ( علامة استفهام ) وأنا أقبل اعتذارك مسبقا.
والله يرعاك

محمد عبد المجيد
طائر الشمال
أوسلو النرويج

----------


## الصاعق

الأخ الكريم / الأستاذ محمد عبد المجيد 

*بداية كل عام وانت بخير*

*نقطة واحدة قبل ان اباشر بردي*




> قد تختلف أو تتفق معي، ولكن أن تضع علامة استفهام فهي شبهة تكاد تمسح عن صيامك في الشهر الكريم قيمته وشفافيته وخيره.


*صيامي عند ربي سبحانه وتعالى ولا يمكن لأي أحد تقديره أو تقييمه أو حتى إدعاء ذلك* 

*بداية أيها الأخ الفاضل إن الكاتب - أي كاتب - يكون له مجموعة من المواقف والثوابت أو ما نطلق عليه بإلاتجاه العام في كتاباته . فإنا لم اختلف معك ابداً على الأوضاع في مصر وإن اختلفت معك في موضوعك القديم - العصيان المدني - لكن بكل احترام . وفي المقالات المنقولة وجدت (( تغيراً )) او (( اختلافاً )) في الاتجاه العام لكتاباتك النقدية على غرار ما تكتب عن وطنك وبلدك*

*ولكني هنا أشاهد نمط أخر من كتاباتك عن حكام لدول أخرى شقيقة لا تزيد إن لم تكن تقل عن مصر في مستوى الحرية . لكني لم اشاهد نقداً كالذي كتبته عن مصر .*

*هنا تنشاء علامة استفهام - لماذا - وهذه العلامة لأني لم أسمع منك بعد. لماذا لم تخاطب الحكام في رسائلك عن الحريات وغيرها من المفاسد التي تملئ هذه الدول كباقي الدول العربية* 

*لماذا لم تنقد تعاونهم مع الأمريكان على غزو العراق؟ واسئلة مشابهة من الظلم ان اجيب عليها بنفسي ثم اقوم بصياغة رد عليها . لذلك اكتفيت بعلامة استفهام تنتظر حضورك .. فربما كانت لديك مثل هذه الكتابات ولم تصل لأيدينا* 


*دمت بخير*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

* تعددت الأسباب و الموت واحد ..  

أموت و اعرف الكلام ده بييجي منين .. 




*

----------


## samy751

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*و الله أنا بستغرب من الردود في الموضوع ده*

*لأن الأخ كاتب الموضوع بيتكلم عن نقطة معينة في موضوعه  لكن تلاقي الردود راحت تتكلم عن نقاط تانية و تحولت و تلاقي نفسك مش عارف ترد علي ايه بالضبط..*

*الأخ محمد عبد المجيد بيتكلم عن سلبيات حسني مبارك الرئيس المصري و كلنا عارفين السلبيات دي موجودة .. بس ليه متكلمش عن باقي الزعماء العرب دي قضية منفصلة .. مش لازم علشان يتكلم عن حسني مبارك يبقي لازم  يتكلم عن سلبيات باقي الحكام..*

*و بعدين كلنا عارفين فضائح الزعماء العرب و عارفين تفاصيلها ..*

*و خصوصا السلطان قابوس بن سعيد  ..* 

*يا ريت لما نتناقش في نقطة معينة نفضل في نفس النقطة علشان نستفيد من آرائنا و نعرف نرد  و نسيبش  أصل الموضوع و نمسك في تفاصيل و نقاط بعيدة جدا عن الموضوع..*

*تحياتي لك أخي  محمد عبد المجيد*

----------


## الصاعق

*الأخ سامي فاته ما نتحدث عنه وهو التعرف عىل اتجاهات كاتب الموضوع*

----------


## samy751

*أخي الصاعق* 
*و الله ما فاتنيش حاجة أنا  قرأت الموضوع و الردود كويس جدا*

*بعدين أخي الصاعق  تهمنا في ايه اتجاهات كاتب الموضوع .. أنا الي يهمني  الموضوع نفسه .ز*
*لو الموضوع برأي صحيح و معلوماته صحيحة يبقي هقله شكرا  ولو في معلومات مش صحيحه هناقشه فيها و خلاص*

*أما اتجاهات الكاتب سواء كان مصري أو أردني أو يميني ولا يساري ولا متطرف ولا حتي ارهابي  ميهمنيش ...*

*كل واحد بيقول رأيه و بيكتب وجهة نظره في النهاية ..*

*ده رأي أنا أخي الصاعق و طبعا كل واحد له وجهة نظره الخاصة بيه*

----------


## الصاعق

*لا يأ اخي الفاضل

لكل كاتب اهداف يستهدفها من كتاباته 

والقلم له تأثيره 

فقبل أن تقراء لابد ان تعرف لمن تقراء وماذا يريد ان يوصل إليك 

واقترح ان ننتظر اجابات الأستاذ محمد عبد المجيد 

واقترح عليك ان تقراء موضوع الشيق عن العصيان المدني وردودنا عليه فسيقربك اكثر من جو المناقشة*

----------


## samy751

*أخي الصاعق هو يمكن أنا لم أقرأ الموضوع بالشكل الي أنت  قرأته فيه*

*بس أنا  قرأت النقاط الي بياخدها علي حسني مبارك كزعيم عربي ... لاقيت الحاجات دي موجودة في الرئيس فعلا و في كل زعيم عربي..*

*أدي الحكاية ... بس ما خدتش بالي من أهدافه و هو عاوز يوصل لإيه*

*عموما زي ما قلت لما يجاوب علي الردود هنشوف رأيه و أكيد هيوضح أكتر*

*تحياتي أخي الصاعق*

----------


## الصاعق

> بس أنا قرأت النقاط الي بياخدها علي حسني مبارك كزعيم عربي ... *لاقيت الحاجات دي موجودة في الرئيس فعلا و في كل زعيم عربي*.


 
تمام هذا هو قصدي

----------


## عمر المصري

يا أخواني الأعزاء الموضوع بسيط جدا
أنا شخصيا لفيت أكثر من عشرين دولة وبينها دول عربية طبعا
لكن هل المطارات بتتعامل فيها كلها معاملة واحدة
لأ طبعا بالذات المطارات العربية، وبالذات أكثر الخليجية اسمحوا لي أن أقول انهم يعاملوننا كمصريين باحتقار
تدخل البلد الخليجي من دول كل شئ فيه يجد ويسبح بحمد السلطان خصوصا عمان وما شابه
ثم تلتقي مع أصدقاء من هذا البلد أو ذاك تلاقي حكايات يشيب لها "الغلمان"...  ::  
في دول تانية تلاقي الحاكم مش إله
وفي دول تالتة تلاقي اللعب في المنطقة الوسطى
إللى عايز أقوله إن الحاكم مثلا في مصر مش إله
لكن تقدر تقول على سلطان قابوس ما يشاع عن وزير الثقافة في مصر فاروق حسني من فساد، أو حتى عن الرئيس مبارك من استبداد وقصة توريث ابنه
تقدر تقول كفاية في الكويت أو السعودية وتقول لأ للتوريث
وفي الشارع
وعيني عينك
لأ طبعا

إللي عايز اقوله وانا بصراحة معرفش الأخ طائر الشمال إللي هوه محمد عبد المجيد اللي بيكتب لأكثر من ثلاثة عقود ما عرفش هل هو مصري ولا معاه جنسية نرويجي ولا جنسية عمانية بصراحة وحياة صيامي ما اعرف لكن أنا شكيت في البداية أنه خليجي من اللي بيكرهوا المصريين، وبعدين قلت لا ده كمان السوريين، وبعدين لأ بقى حتى الفلسطينيين وحتى المشهورين منهم بنضالهم وشرفهم فيه حاجة غلط
كملت لقيت الموضوع ماسك في خناق السودانيين/ والإريتريين،، يعني المسألة عالمية،، ودفاع عن الديمقراطية والحريات في كل مكان من العالم العربي
طيب اشمعنى دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي
طبعا احنا بنحترمهم جدا جدا
لكن بما إننا على الإنترنت، وهذه شبكة عالمية إنسانية ....إلخ فشعوبهم شعوبنا، وإخوتنا
وبصراحة يعانون الأمرين في مسألة الحريات والديمقراطية ومسائل أخرى خصوصا التوريث،، تصدق يا أخي طائر الشمال إن العيلة الحاكمة في أي دولة من دول مجلس التعاون الموقر بتمتلك آبار البترول،، جتنا نيلة في حظنا الهباب يعني لو كنت أمير مش كان يبقى عندي يمكن حتة بير
ما علينا 
ما أريد قوله هو أن الإنسان موقف واحد لا يتجزأ بتدافع عن الحريات يبقى في كل مكان
ضد الفساد يبقى لكل إنسان
ضد التوريث يبقى لكل البشر لأن الإنسان في مصر أو السعودية أو السلطنة سلطنة عمان يعني لا يجب أن يورث بأي حال
عرفت يا اخ محمد 
بالمناسبة اللهم تقبل صيامي
اللهم إني صائم

----------


## عمر المصري

كلمة واحدة أخيرة بعدما أفطرت ودعوت الله أن يحفظ بلدنا من الورائة والتوريث
أغنية قديمة يتردد صداها في أذني دوما
رغم كل شئ
رغم العولمة
رغم الاستبداد والفساد أحيانا كثير
حلاوة شمسنا
وخفة أرضنا
الجو عندنا 
ربيع طول السنة

الجنة في أرضنا يا أستاذ محمد
الجنة هي النيل
قبلي وبحر
ومشاهد لايراها المصري الصميم قد ما بيشعر بيها
بتدخل للقلب على طول

----------


## فتى مصر

اعتقد ان الاخ محمد عبد المجيد مصرى فمن حقة يكتب عن مصر . اما الدول ما تسمى بالخليج فاحق به الا يكتب عنها .ولا مجال للمقارنه بين مصر ام الدنيا ومهد الحضارات .وبين دول عمرها اصغر من عمره .



فتى مصر

----------


## إحساس شاعر

بصراحة شديدة قرات فى موقع محمد عبد المجيد وحكمت علية انة مو مصرى ولكن مع اسفى التمادى ليهودى كان ارحم  ومابعرف وين نخوة المصريين فى الردود

----------


## فتى مصر

وانت اية جنسيتك واية دخلك انت يا اسير النبض مادمت مش مصرى . احنا مصريين بنتكلم مع بعض .وبتسال عن نخوة المصرين انت اية جنسيتك انت .ومدخل لية مدمت مش مصرى .

لولا لم اكن مصريا لوددت ان اكون مصريا .

----------


## إحساس شاعر

فتى مصر هدى اعصابك اسير النبض مصرى اسكندرانى

----------


## إحساس شاعر

وطني 00 يا مصر يا سيد الاوطان
سلمتَ على مدى الأزمان ِحُراً 00 أبيـاً 00 ثابـت الأركـان ِوطني 00 على الأوطانِ دُمتَ مُسَوّداًبالعدلِ 00 بالتوحيـدِ 00 بالإيمـانِوطنٌ 00 بهِ الشرعُ الحنيف ِ مطبّـقٌفالقـولُ كـلّ القـول 00 للـقـرآنِوطـنٌ بـهِ الآيـاتُ تتلـى جهـرةًوسـواهُ تجهـرُ فـيـهِ بالألـحـانِوطنٌ 00 بـهِ بيـتُ الإلـهُ مكـرّمٌوبـأرضِ فيها حرية  للصليـبِ مبانـيْوطنٌ00 بنـوهُ مُهلـلٌ 00 ومكبّـرٌوبنـيّ غيـره ( جوقـةٌ وأغانـي )وطنٌ00 ترفرفُ فوق أرضـهِ رايـةٌ
  حمراءونسرتعلـنُ وحــدةَ الـديّـانِ وطنٌ00 بنـى للعلـمِ فيـه مجامـعشـتـى 00 ولاتحـتـاجُ للتّبـيـانِوطنٌ00 تفوّق في العلوم على الورىوبنـوهُ قـد فـازوا علـى الأقـرانِوطنٌ 00 يحالُ إلـى طبيبـهِ تـوأمٌمتلاصقانٍ 00 جماجـمٌ 00 ويـدانِفيحيلهـم مـن بعـدِ فضـل إلـهـهِمن واحدٍ ( فردٍ ) 00 إلى ( إثنـانِ )وطنٌ 00 شبابه ( للفضاء ) توجّهـوافإذا بهِ أضحـى قريـب 00 دانـيْوطـنٌ 00 تذلـل بـالإرادِةِ صعبُـهُوغدا ( عسيـرُ الأمـرِ ) بالإمكـانِوطنٌ 00 بهِ الطرقُ الفسيحةُ عُبـدتْوتـمـددت00 كتـمـدد الشـريـانِوطنٌ 00 شربنا الماءَ مـن شُطآنـهِعذباً 00 ونلنا الأجرَ فـي الظمـآنِوطنٌ 00 تردّد في المحافـلِ إسمـهُفرسانـهُ ( أُوَلٌ ) علـى الفـرسـانِوطنٌ 00 لـه 00 ولغيرهِ(بترولـهُ)لـم يغتنـيْ والغيـرُ فـي حرمـانِوطنٌ 00 سـرى للفقـرِ فيـهِ بليلـةٍبيضاءَ 00( مبارك ) غيـرَ مُهـانِفأمَـاطَ عـن وجـهِ الكليـحِ لِثامـهُحتى تجـرّدَ منـهُ كـلّ ( مُعانـيْ )وطنٌ 00 بـهِ للعاجزيـنَ ظمانهـمْوسواهُ يأخـذُ ( جزيـةَ ) الإحسـانِوطـنٌ 00 تكفّـلَ باليتامـى كُلّهـموحواهمـوا فـي رحمَـةٍ وحـنـانِوطنٌ 00 بغيرهِ ( للكـلابِ ) مكانـةٌوبـه تُصـانُ كرامـةُ ( الإنسـانِ )وطنٌ 00 يمـدّ الكـفّ دونَ تفضّـلٍبالخيـر نـحـوَ فقـيـرةِ البـلـدانِوطنٌ 00 يردّ الظلـم عـن جيرانـهِويصـدّ كـيـد مـدبّـر الـعـدوانِوطنٌ 00 يمزّقُ من أراد بهِ الـرّدىولمن اراد الخيرَ ( صـدرٌ حانـيْ )وطنٌ 00 يسامحُ من تمادى جاهـلاًأوشذ عن درب الهدايـةِ ( جانـيْ )وطنٌ 00 يناديْ أن تعالوا 00 أقبلواللرشدِ عـودوا 00 معشـرَ الشُبّـانِوطني 00 بحثتُ عن المثيلِ فلم أجدوطنـاً يعيـشُ كمثلـهِ ( بـأمـانِ )وطني 00 زمامُ الأمر فيـكَ معلـقٌبيديـنِ ( مبارك ) ( وشعبك )بوركتَ من وطـنٍ يسابُـقُ عصـرهُويسير نحو المجدِ ( سيـرُ تفانـيْ )وطنُ العروبةِ والسلام 00 سلمتَ ليْفأهنأ بمجدكَ 00( سيّـدَ الأوطـانِ )

فائق احترامى وتقديرى

المخلص
اسير النبض

----------


## فتى مصر

امال بتسال ليه عن نخوة المصرين . ومادمت من اسكندرية مرتش انت لية . ثم انك مكتبتش فى جزء من الموضوع وشكلك مقراتش الموضوع .

----------


## إحساس شاعر

فتى مصر قلنا هدى اعصابك

----------


## عمر المصري

> وطني 00 يا مصر يا سيد الاوطان
> 
> سلمتَ على مدى الأزمان ِ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> حُراً 00 أبيـاً 00 ثابـت الأركـان ِ
> 
> ...


 



سلمت يا اسير النبض
خليتني أشعر إني عايز أردد القصيدة تاني
بس ياريت نعرف هي لمين
ولا انت اللي كاتبها

يا أخي العزيز فتى مصر

لا داعي للثورة
أظن أن انفعال أسير النبض في البداية بعدما قرأ موضوعات طائر الشمال
وبصراحة يمكن يكون انفعال زائد لكن الأمر فعلا مستفز

أقترح من إدارة المنتدى إغلاق الموضوع عند هذا الحد
مع الشكر

----------


## عمر المصري

إضافة مهمة

مع كل احترامي وتقديري للكلمات النابعة عن شعور صادق
لكن مسألة (مبارك) هذه فيها قولان
وآراء

----------


## فتى مصر

انا مش ثائر بس انا فكرت اسير النبض مش مصرى وانا مبحبش غير المصرين فقط .

----------


## إحساس شاعر

> سلمت يا اسير النبض
> خليتني أشعر إني عايز أردد القصيدة تاني
> بس ياريت نعرف هي لمين
> ولا انت اللي كاتبها
> 
> يا أخي العزيز فتى مصر
> 
> لا داعي للثورة
> أظن أن انفعال أسير النبض في البداية بعدما قرأ موضوعات طائر الشمال
> ...


هلا بالى جانا عمر المصرى سلمت اخى فعلا الموضوع كان مستفز جدا وجدا واعتقد ان ما ينكتب  بهذ الاسلوب حتما سيكون ردنا بهذ الاسلوب والذى استفزنى اكتر  هو موضوع مكتوب على رئيسنا مبارك فى منتدى محمد عبد المجيد الشخصى فيها سب وقذف  وكلمات قاسية جدا وبصراحة ما ابى احكى تانى فى هذالموضوع لانها اشعرنى جدا بالغضب 
وفعلا اشاركك الراى بخصوص اغلاق الموضوع 
وبخصوص القصيدة هذة من كتباتى صديقنا العزيز  ومكتوبة فى قاعة الشعر من فترة ونتمنى زيارتنا فى قاعة عذب الكلام  لكم من الحب كثير اخونا العزيز 



فائق احترامى لشخصكم الكريم 


المخلص اسير النبض

----------


## الصاعق

إخواني الأحباب

احب أن ألفت نظركم أن الأستاذ محمد عبد المجيد مصري مقيم بالنرويج . وهو في عمر والد أياً منا فله كل الإحترام والتقدير.

الأمر الثاني والأهم . انه طالما لم يجب فلا افضل ان تكثر المشاركات في غير وجوده فيعود - وهو رجل موجه إليه انتقاد - فيجد عدد كبير من الردود فيتشتت تركيزه بينه وفي هذا غياب للعدل.

فألتمس منكم التماس الأخ المحب أن نتتظر عودته وإجابته قبل المزيد من المشاركات ظإنصافاً له 

دمتم جميعاً بكل خير وصحة

----------


## ابو عاصم

أنا أتقرب إلي الله بكراهية الرجل المسمي مبارك لأنني أعتقد أنه السبب في أغلب المصائب منذ 20سنة

----------


## الصاعق

> أنا أتقرب إلي الله بكراهية الرجل المسمي مبارك لأنني أعتقد أنه السبب في أغلب المصائب منذ 20سنة


أخي الحبيب

لكم أفضل ألا نتقرب إلى الله بالكراهية 

فلا أحد منا يعلم مصير الرجل بعد وفاته 

فندعو الله 
أن يصلحة أو يبدله بحاكم صالح 

دمت بكل خير وصحة

----------


## samy751

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

*



			
				 انا مش ثائر بس انا فكرت اسير النبض مش مصرى وانا مبحبش غير المصرين فقط .
			
		

 
*
*للأخ فتي مصر أنا مش هرد عليك بس أتمني من ادارة المنتدي هي الي ترد عليك* 

*حكاية أنك متحبش غير المصريين دي بعتقد تخليها بينك و بين نفسك بلاش تعلي صوتك و أنت بتقولها لأنها تعتبر عنصرية*

*و حاجة تانية أما يكون مش  مصري ممكن يكون مسلم ولا ايه حكايتك أنت ...*

*بعدين عاوز أعرف هو أي عضو بيشارك في موضوع بيشارك علشان يقول رأيه ولا علشان يفرض رأيه ؟؟؟*

*ليه مش كل واحد يقول رأيه و خلاص من غير تجريح في الناس التانية* 

*ليه بنسيب أصل الموضوع و بندخل في نقاشات جانبية ملهاش أي فايدة*

----------


## الصاعق

*كلام  الأخ سامي صحيح يا فتى مصر

فنحن لا نكره احداً بسبب لونه أو جنسه خاصة الأشقاء العرب*

----------


## محمود بهلول

مشكووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر

----------


## عمر المصري

الأخوة الأعزاء أسير النبض
وفتى مصر
الحمدلله
الأمور كده بخير
شكرا يا أخي الأسير للنبض
وسأزور عذب الكلام
على الأقل أخف وطأة من السياسة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*   * *انتحار الرئيس**المصري حسني مبارك!**الموضوع الأصلى* *لكاتبه طائر الشمال ...موضوع تخيلى رائع بصرف النظر عن بطل الموضوع و كوابيسه المستمرة!...و لا أى حرج على كاتبه المصرى الأصل و النرويجى الجنسية ...و لكن الحرج  كل الحرج على الكثير ممن علقوا على الموضوع ...خلاصة الموضوع أننا كمصريين لا نجيد الإنصات و لا نعرف الرأى و الرأى الآخر و الذى لا يصدقنى فليشاهد ما يجرى يوميا من برامج حوارية تليفزيونية سواء أرضية أو فضائية...و الله نحن برابرة و لسنا مصريين على الإطلاق...و لكن العيب مش علينا العيب كل العيب على الذى سمانا إيجبشاينز* *Egyptians** بالنسبة إلى إسم**Egypt* * و الذى فى اللغة اليونانية معناه "التيوس الخاملة" و بعد خمولنا الطويل للعديد من القرون تحولنا إلى برابرة كلنا نتحدث فى وقت واحد و بصوت عالى و لا نسمع إلا أنفسنا...الظاهر أننى سأغير رأيى فى تغيير إسم مصر من**Egypt* *إلى* *Misr** و لكننى سأرجع فى كلامى و لن أطالب بالتغيير حتى يجئ الوقت الذى فيه نستطيع الإنصات و أحترام الرأى و الرأى الآخر...*

*بلا خيبة بدل الكلام و الشعر الذى لا فائدة منه كل واحد فيكم يشوف له حزب سياسى عدل ينضم إليه ...التغيير إلى الأفضل لن يتم و نحن جلوسا متربعين على مصاطب المنتديات**دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى*

*   الحزب الأخضر الإشتراطى*

       (تحت التأسيس)

*لا تتردد وسارع بالإنضمام للمؤسسين للحزب لصنع مستقبل نظيف وإشتراطى لمصر*

*gmsherbini@msn.com*

----------


## إحساس شاعر

*بلا خيبة بدل الكلام و الشعر الذى لا فائدة منه كل واحد فيكم يشوف له حزب سياسى عدل ينضم إليه ...التغيير إلى الأفضل لن يتم و نحن جلوسا متربعين على مصاطب المنتديات*


*اخى العزيز الدكتور المهندس الركن المظلى  صاحب الحزب الازرق* 

*على اى اساس حكمت على اللى فى المنتدى بعدم وجود فائدة منهم واذ كان ذلك فلماذ انت اخى العزيز موجود بينانا  والشعر  ليش مو عجبك اخى الكريم واذ المطلوب من الشباب الذى فى العشرينات  من عمرها الانصات واحترام الراى فكان عليك اخونا العزيز احترام راينا ايضا وعدم التغلط على الشعر وغيرها والانصات لنا وانت فى عمر 63*


*فائق احترامى وتقديرى*

*المخلص*
*دكتور محمد محفوظ* 
*كاتب ورواىء مصرى صميم* 
*عاش على ارضها وشرب من نيلها ولن* 
*يساهم  فى زعزعة امانها  والتشكيك فى قدراتها  وافكارها وهدم واحلامها* 
*نريدها كما هى لو العيب فيها  اكيد احنا  احد اسبابها  مصر لكى فى القلب محبة كبيرة*

----------


## عمر المصري

*الحزب الأخضر الإشتراطى*

(تحت التأسيس)

يادكتور شربيني

إلا يعني إيه إشتراطك؟؟؟؟؟
ويعني ايه حزب اخضر
وبعدين إيه حكاية التيوس الخاملة
يا اخونا فيه حد هنا يعرف يوناني؟؟؟

وبعدين هل حزبكم مع التمييز العنصري
انت مش عارف ان البرابرة دول شعب حقيقي
وإن البربر عانوا فعلا الاضطهاد والتمييز من آخرين أمثال أعضاء حزبكم الاشتراطك؟؟

يعني بالضبط لما يجي واحد مش فاهم حاجة ويتدخل فيما لا يعنيه نقوم نقل له ياحمار فاكرين اننا كده بنشتمه لكن في الحقيقة الحمار كائن غلبان وطيب

يعني انت كنت تقصد تشتمنا احنا المصريين
وانت طبعا مصري
وتقول لنا يا بربر
لكن أنصحك لاستقطاب أكبر عدد من المصريين لا تشتمهم

على فكرة القرويات الطيبات كانوا بيسمعوا من المثقفين الكبار أمثال سيادتك إن البربر دي بتتقال على الهمج وغير المنظمين

فقرروا طلاقها على الكتاكيت الصغيرة
وقالوا برابر

وده طبعا بيضعنا في مشكلة يا دكتور شربيني

إنت تقصد إحنا بربر ولا برابر؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الصاعق

> *الحزب الأخضر الإشتراطى*
> 
> (تحت التأسيس)
> 
> يادكتور شربيني
> 
> إلا يعني إيه إشتراطك؟؟؟؟؟
> ويعني ايه حزب اخضر
> وبعدين إيه حكاية التيوس الخاملة
> ...


 
*اخي الحبيب عمرو* 

*ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لما سأقوله* 

*في مصر المحروسة نشأنا وتربينا على تقاليد فريدة . منها إجلال كبار السن والمقام كالوالد الفاضل جمال الشربيني. ومهما قال فهو على ( عينا وراسنا من فوق ) وحين نرد عليه نرد من هذا المنطلق.*

*اما معلوماتي عن اليونانية فهي قليلة . لكن بحكم اني خالطت اليونانيين فترة اقول لك ان مصر باليوناني إيجبتوس . وحرف السين في نهاية الكلمة يدل على كونها اسم وليس صفة واتذكر ان معناها ارض الفيضان او الأرض السمراء .*

*اماالقول بإننا تيوس خاملة من جانب والدنا الفاضل وله كل الحق في ان يقول ما يشاء فلا نملك إلا ان نرسل له باقات الورد والحب  *

----------


## عمر المصري

أعتذر 
لم ألحظ مسألة العمر هذه
عذرا أيها الوالد الفاضل المهندس عمرو الشربيني
حقيقة كان في حديثي سخرية لاذعة
لكن بصراحة أصابني الاستفزاز من حكاية الحزب السياسي
والانضمام إليه

وبصراحة شديدة لا أجد حزبا حتى الآن يستطيع أن يقدم فكرا حقيقيا يطرح المستقبل بصورة موضوعية
أغلب الأحزاب المصرية حتى ليس لها موقع على الإنترنت
وأغلب الأحزاب لا تتسم بالديمقراطية
ومعظم الأحزاب جاوز زعماؤها العمر الافتراضي للعمل السياسي الفاعل
وفي حين جاء عليهم الدور ليلقنوننا الحكمة والفكر نجدهم يخطئون في بديهيات العمل السياسي

أعتقد أيضا أن حالة الجدل والحوار البناء والبحث عن حلول موضوعية لمشكلات الوطن يمكن أن تقدم حلولا مبدعة للمستقبل

ونظرة يا آباؤنا وأحبابنا
وجميل أن يتحاور الأبناء بدلا من أن يحملون المدفع
وبدلا من أن يهاجروا إلى الشمال البعيد يأسا وحنقا

عفوا مرة أخرى

لكن فعلا أنا مش فاهم يعني إيه حزب اشتراطي

----------


## حسام سليم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
مبارك 
مبارك
عليكم مبارك
هل هو بهاذا الذكاء
ام نحن فى غايه الغباء

كل ما قراءته حتى الان يبخس حق هذا الزعيم

زعيم الزل والهوان
زعيم البطاله والادمان 
زعيم العهر والنسوان
زعيم الامراض والسرطان 
زعيم الرشوه 
ولاحباط
لقد تغيرت مصر فى ظل عهده الى خرابه كبيره يرمح فيها كل فاسد وينطفء فيها نور كل عالم 
دمر كل شى بدايه بالتعليم والصحه والمواصلات والزراعه والصناعه وكل شىء حتى الاخلاق
لم يصبح للانسان المصرى  قيمه فى عهده داخليا وخارجيا
رغم اننا فى هذا العهد المبارك لم ندخل اى حرب 

اكاد ابكى للمره المليون على هذه البلد وما وصلت اليه 
لمصلحت من هذا
الكلام كثير جدا والافكار تجرى فى ذهنى بسرعه رهيبه ولكنى اكتفى بهذا 
واذكركم بشى بسيط
انه وضع اسم يوسف بك والى فى الانتخبات القادمه مرشح عن الحزب الوطنى(الحزن الوطنى) بدلا من محاكمته 
وهذا الدليل يكفى انه حتى لم يراعى مشاعر الناس..ربما الكيماوى اثر عليها كمان
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

* ا**لأبناء و الأخوة الأعزاء سلام عليكم جميعا*

*فيكم من يعرفنى جيدا من قبل و فيكم من لا يعرفنى و أتشرف بكم جميعا هاكم قليل مما كتبتم تفاعلا مع تلك العاصفة المقصودة منى لأحرك المياه الراكدة و فى قول آخر التيوس الخاملة و الذى أنا منهم أيضا و لكن باللغة الأنجليزية إيجيبشانز أو إيجبتوس و لكننى أود أن تتحول بالعربى و بالإنجليزى و باليونانى إلى مصرى فقط و تكتب هكذا بأى لغة حية أو ميته فى العالم* *Misri** كما العراقيون* *Iraqis** و كما اللبنانيون**Lebanese* * و كما السعوديون* *Saudis** و كما و كما و كما... الخ... فلماذا نحن مصريون* *Egyptians**؟!*

*الذى لا يصدق إننا "تيوس خاملة" عليه مراجعة كل ما كتبه المهندس الفاضل أخى الأكبر و توأمى الفكرى ذو الـ 64 ربيعا فى منتدانا و كذلك كل ما كتبته من مواضيع و مشاركات..* 



*العزيز* *حسامسليم** ربما تتحقق الاحلام**…**كتبتم قائلين: اكاد* *ابك**ى للمره المليون على هذه البلد وما وصلت**اليه**لمصلحت من**هذا**   و أنا أنصحك بالعمل بدلا من البكاء و أقصد بالعمل الإنضمام لأى حزب سياسى حتى لو كان الحزب الأخضر الإشتراطى فهو جديد من كله* 



*العزيز* *عمر المصرى* *…**كتبتم قائلين: عفوا مرة أخرى لكن فعلا أنا مش فاهم يعني إيه حزب اشتراطي عذرا أيها الوالد الفاضل المهندس عمرو الشربيني* 

*إرجع إلى ما كتبته من مواضيع و مشاركات فى المنتدى مع العلم أنا جمال و لست عمرو!*



*العزيز* *الصاعق* *فارس الحقيقة** أعرفك من المشاركات السابقة ...* *كتبتم قائلين: إلا يعني إيه إشتراطك؟؟؟؟؟ ويعني ايه حزب اخضر وبعدين إيه حكاية التيوس**الخاملة يا اخونا فيه حد هنا يعرف يوناني؟؟؟*

*لو بتعرف إنجليزى بصحيح عليك بالبحث فى الإنترنت عن
**Aegyptus or Aegyptos*

*و أيضا إرجع إلى ما كتبته من مواضيع و مشاركات فى المنتدى ستجد الرابط* *بالكلمة موضوعنا..و سلامى للوالد العزيز فهو يعرف ما هو * *"الإشتراطى"*



*العزيز**اسيرالنبض** عضو**سوبر**...عذرا فأنت الذى زنقت نفسك فى قاعة القضايا وكنت هناك مع الحالمين و الحالمات فى قاعة الشعر و و السلام امانة للصديق الأخ على درويش* 



*أما موضوع البرابرة فعذرا هى مقصودة منى و اعرف معناها جيدا....هى كلمة مصرية عامية جيلنا أنا و عاطف هلال نعرفها جيدا و أرجح أن ذكرها جاء فى فيلم أحمد زكى و صفية العمرى "بواب العمارة"  هل تفتكروا إجتماع البوابين فوق سطح العمارة و طريقة حديثهم و الكل بيتكلم فى وقت واحد...فى الأربيعينيات و الخمسينيات من القرن الماضى كانت مهنة البوابين معظم من يعمل فيها أحبابنا سمر البشرة من السودان (بربرى من السودان و ليسوا البربر من ساكنى جبال شمال غرب أفريقيا) و هم يقولون أن العلمو نورن!*



*دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى*

*   الحزب الأخضر الإشتراطى*

      (تحت التأسيس)

*لا تتردد وسارع بالإنضمام للمؤسسين للحزب لصنع مستقبل نظيف وإشتراطى لمصر*
*gmsherbini@msn.com*

----------


## محمد عبد المجيد

شكرا على تفاعلكم ، وإن كان في النفس حزن شديد لضياع الحقيقة دائما لأن للحق أن ينجلي عندما يكون هناك من يرد على من يتكلم.
أسفي الشديد من الكلمة المهينة التي وجهها الصاعق لصاحب هذه السطور بوضعه علامة استفهام كبيرة، والحمد لله تاريخي مشرف، ومقالاتي التي أضعها في كل مكان مع روابطها لكتابات تصل إلى سنوات طويلة ولا أحذف منها شيئا تدل على موقف ثابتة.
أما قضية السب والقذف فهي في كل الأحوال وفقا للمنظور، وأنا مهموم إلى أبعد الحدود بقضية الكرامة والسجون والمعتقلات والامتهان والطواريء والفساد والتزييف، لذا تكون مقالاتي أكثر حدة من نظيراتها.
سألتني ابنتي ( والتي حصلت على الماجستير في بريطانيا منذ أسبوعين بتقدير امتياز) قائلة بأن زميلها المصري استنكر أن يهاجم والدها الرئيس مبارك بهذه الحدة والنتيجة كانت عدم تمكنه من العودة للوطن، فهل تستحق مصر أن ندافع عنها بهذه الشراسة؟
قلت لها: ابلغيه بأنني أكتب لأحميه من كف غليظة لمخبر جلف تسقط على قفاه.
هذه هو محور كتاباتي في ربع قرن أو يزيد.
أخي الصاعق أخذته العزة أن يعتذر لأن وضع علامة استفهام كبيرة، أو جرح أخا كبيرا له بطريقة مؤسفة، ثم لم يقرأ ردي فجاءت ردوده مخيبة لظني.
ماذا لو أنني أدخل موقعكم باسم مستعار، فهل كنتم ستبحثون عن كتاباتي الأخرى وتخلطونها بمقالاتي في منتداكم الموقر؟
لا أظن هذا
المفترض أن الرد يأتي على المقال المنشور لديكم، وليس البحث في مئات المقالات كأن كل قاريء أصبح لجنة مليس مجتمعة.
مقالاتي بفضل الله حالة الرقي في ايقاظ مشاعر الكرامة، وتجاوز الخطوط الحمراء، ورفع القداسة عن كهنة السياسة، وليس معنى ذلك أن تقول لي لماذا تصمت عما يحدث في مكان آخر، وتركز على مجموعة من الدول؟
بهذا المنطق تسقط كل الكتابات في العالم فلا يوجد كاتب على وجه الأرض ليست لديه حسابات خاصة أو رؤية معينة قد تبدو مصطدمة مع غيرها.
ومرة أخرى ..
أفتخر بفضل الله وأنظر في عيون أولادي ولا أخجل من مواقفي طيلة فترة نضوجي التي ربما بدأت في الثلاثين عاما الماضية، ومن أراد أن يكون حياديا وأمينا مع نفسه فليتفضل ويقرأ من مئات المقالات في موقع طائر الشمال، ولكن يكون تعقيبه على ما أكتب له في المنتدى.
لست ممن ينظر من عل أو فوقية في أي نقاشات، وأكثر القائمين هنا والأعضاء في عمر أولادي، لكنني أتعلم منهم، وآمل أن تجد كلماتي آذانا صاغية لأنني أيضا لدي ما أقوم بتعليمه للآخرين.
كان مقالي قبل ( انتحار الرئيس حسني مبارك) تحت عنوان ( رسالة خاصة من الرئيس حسني مبارك ) أرجو لمن يقرأها أن يعدل وينظر إليها كموقف ثابت لعشرين عاما أو يزيد
شكرا لكل الذين حاولوا جعل النقاش جديا ومثمرا، وأنتظر مرة أخرى من أخي الصاعق أن يعيد النظر في كلمته المسيئة والمهينة التي أقبلها ولا يقبلها أحد غيري لديه كرامة، ويحترم المنتدى وصاحبه وأعضاءه.
قلت في المقال الأخير ....

رأيت فيما يرى نصفُ النائم، نصفُ الدائخ، وكنت متدثرا حتى أرنبة أنفي، أنني تسلمت رسالة بالبريد المستعجل المسجل في مظروف بني اللون صادر عن رئاسة الجمهورية، مكتب السيد الرئيس!
فتحته على عجل ممزقا عن غير قصد طوابع البريد والتي كان واحد منها يحمل صورة سيدة مصر الأولى، ولم يكن هناك أي طابع بريد تزينه صورة شاب مصر الأول!
تسارعت ضربات قلبي، وتبادر لذهني أنني قرأت عدة كتب عن ( القراءة السريعة) لعلها تساعدني في أن أقفز فوق السطور لأصل إلى التوقيع قبل أن يرتد إلى طرفي 
كانت الرسالة مكتوبة على جهاز ماكنتوش، لكن التنسيق كان بدائيا وبدا لي كأنه خارج من البنك المصري الأمريكي، فرع شبراخيت
لم تصدق عيناي للوهلة الأولى أن الخطاب من الرئيس نفسه وليس بتوقيع الدكتور زكريا عزمي، فما أعرفه أن الرئيس ليس لديه وقت لصغائر الأمور، فهو، رعاه الله، لا يحصي أعداد المعتقلين المظلومين، ولا يعرف الحساب الختامي للبنك المركزي بعد نهب عشرات المصارف والبنوك، ولا يعرف أعداد مواطنيه في الخارج أو أسباب الديون الداخلية، فكيف يرسل لي خطابا ممهورا بتوقيعه؟
سقطت من بين يدي نظارة القراءة، فالتقطها في لمح البصر كأني أخشى أن يختفي الخطاب، ثم قرأت:

السيد محمد عبد المجيد
رئيس تحرير مجلة طائر الشمال

عندما أبلغني رجالي بنتائج فوزي في الانتخابات تذكرتُ على الفور مقالك الذي عنونته في منتصف أغسطس بــ ( حمار يقدم شكوى إلى الرئيس حسني مبارك ) والذي كان مطلعه

سيدي الرئيس،
لن أطيل عليك لمعرفتي المسبقة بأن وقتَك الثمينَ لم يعد ملكا لك وحدك، فهو موزعٌ ما بين اتصال من الدكتور ماير في ميونيخ للاطمئنان على صحتك، وعلى أن عزرائيل لن يقوم بزيارة مفاجئة إلى شرم الشيخ أو قصر العروبة أو قصر عابدين، وما بين انشغالك في تحديد نسبة نجاحك في الانتخابات ولعلك ترى أن 87% قد تكون مُرْضية للدكتورة كوندي، وما بين زيادة الطلبات من الذين لم ينهبوا من الوطن ما يكفيهم في ربع القرن المنصرم ويريدون بقية الكعكة المصرية، ورهن قناة السويس أو حقول البترول أو احتياطيات الوطن المسكين مما بقي في مصارفه المنهوبة.

كان حمارك محقا في النسبة المئوية التي وضعها لي، فلم أكن لأقبل بأقل منها حفاظا على كرامتي، ولو خرج المصريون كلهم عن بكرة أبيهم ورفضوا ولايتي الخامسة ومنحوا أصواتهم لأحمد الصباحي، مثلا، الذي منح بدوره الأولوية لارتداء الطربوش قبل حقوق المواطن، فإن النسبة المئوية التي أمرت بها أتباعي لم تكن لتتغير حتى لو تم فتح صناديق الاقتراع في البيت الأبيض وتحت اشراف الدكتورة ذات البشرة السمراء.
الآن يمكنك أن تتفق مع حانوتي في أي مكان خارج مصر ليدفنك بعد رحيلك في مقبرة باردة بعيدا عن وطنك، فأنا باق في القصر الجمهوري، وقائمة المترقب وصولهم إلى مصر ستظل كما هي، وإذا تأخر عزرائيل عن زيارتي عامين أو أكثر بقليل فقد أحكم لكم العقدةَ التي لا حل لها، ومارأيتموه، وسمعتموه، ولمستموه في ربع القرن الفائت هو ( لعب عيال ) مقارنة بفترة حكم ابني الذي سيسلخ جلودكم، وسيكسر عظامكم، وسيجعلكم تتحسرون على عهدي حيث كان أقصى ما يفعله ضابط أمن في قسم للشرطة أو التخشيبة هو أن يعلق المواطن من قدميه في سقف مكتبه، أو يصب كيروسين عليه ليلا ويشعل فيه النار أو يأمر مخبرا بأن يضع العصا في فتحة شرج المواطن وسط ضحكات هستيرية من المرشدين والمخبرين وضباط الصف، فقيمة المصري في عهدي أقل من ديدان الأرض وجيفاتها.
عد إلى كتاباتك في العشرين عاما الماضية والتي ذهب ظنك البائس بعد الانتهاء من نشر كل مقال أن الماء سينبجس من الحجر، وأن مظاهرة ستندلع في قلب عاصمة المعز، وأن كلماتك ستوقظ روح الكرامة المصرية، فإذا بك تبدأ من نقطة الصفر عشرات المرات.
كانت تصلني مطبوعتك التي ترسلها للآلاف، وأقرأ فيها ( وقائع محاكمة الرئيس حسني مبارك ) و( سيدي الرئيس .. استحلفك بالله أن تهرب) و ( سيدي الرئيس .. لا تصدقنا فنحن جبناء ) و ( الرئيس حسني مبارك يضحك في جنازة وطن ) و ( حوار بين الرئيس مبارك وإبليس ) و( رسالة مفتوحة لأم الدنيا .. ماذا فعل بك هذا الرجل )، وكنت اضحك وأغضب وأسب وألعن، لكن ثقتي في الرغبة الدفينة للمصريين أن يظلوا تحت حذائي بحجة عدم وجود بديل قد جعل كل الكتابات المعارضة التي تصرخ بها أنت أو غيرك، وتشتعل بها صحف المعارضة، أو جَمْعَ مجدي أحمد حسين لمئات الآلاف من التوقيعات بضرورة عزلي ومحاكمتي، أو المقالات المفخخة للدكتور محمد عباس، أو القاتلة للدكتور عبد الحليم قنديل، تذوب في قيظ القاهرة، أو تنزوي وتختفي مع السحابة السوداء كما تختفي أموال المصارف في جيوب حيتان عهدي الذين قمت بصناعتهم ، ونفخ كروشهم، وتسميم أنيابهم، وقتل ضمائرهم.
قمت بعمل مسرحية انتخابات أمريكية في وادي النيل يعجز آرثى ميللر لو كان حيا أن يفعل مثلها، وأخرجها لي أصدقاء وريثي، ونزعوا عني الصورة التقليدية في ولاياتي الأربع الجحيمية، وجعلوني شابا في الثمانين، ومتسامحا يختفي خلفه ثلاثون ألف معتقل جلهم من الأبرياء المشتبه بهم والذي يبكيهم نصف مليون مواطن هم عدد أفراد أسرهم وأقاربهم وعائلاتهم وأحبابهم.
وكما توقعت، تفرقت المعارضة المصرية، واختلفت في مفهوم الوطن، وغابت ذاكرة الكثيرين، وطمع البعض في التلميع الذاتئ في الانتخابات، واكتفى آخرون بشرف المنافسة أمامي، وتعهد أحدهم أن يقوم باهدائي فوزه فحصل على أقل من خمسة آلاف صوت هم سكان عمارته وثلة من معارفه.

إنني أعلم أنك تحدثت هاتفيا مع الدكتور أيمن نور، وأرسلت له عدة فاكسات تحثه وتحرضه على الانسحاب من الانتخابات والدعوة للعصيان المدني بالتعاون مع ( كفاية ) و الأحزاب الأخرى المعارضة، وقمت بتحذيره من مؤامرات ضده لتحجيمه، أو التسبب في فضيحة أخلاقية، فأيدي النظام قذرة، كما وصفتها أنت، في استدلالك بتصرفات بلطجية نظامي مع الدكتور عبد الحليم قنديل .
عصيانك المدني فاشل قبل أن يبدأ، وحتى لو استمعت بأم اذنيك وقرأت بعينينك المتعبتين عن حماس قيادات وطنية للعصيان المدني فهي كلمات تذهب مع الرياح، وينساها صاحبها قبل شروق شمس اليوم التالي، وهكذا كتب المستشار طارق البشري في أكتوبر من العام الماضي يدعو للعصيان المدني وبعدها بعدة أشهر كتب مقالا مناقضا يفسر فيه ذلك العصيان تفسيرا مخدرا يتعارض مع دعوته الأولى.
والدكتور عبد الحليم قنديل خصمي الأول في الصحافة المعارضة الذي حاول رجال ابني تأديبه فازدادت كلماته شراسة وعنفا وفضحا لممارساتي وأسرتي، لم يشر ولو مرة واحدة طوال دعوتك للعصيان المدني التي امتدت لنصف عام تقريبا، ومضت عدة أشهر وهو يقول بأنه سيجمع مئة ألف متظاهر يسقطون نظام حكمي في ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال، ولا يزال ينتظر رغم أن امكانياته تسمح له ولصحيفته باكتشاف أن نظامي أوهن من خيط العنكبوت.
وحمدين صباحي تحمس للعصيان المدني شهرا أو شهرين ومعه أعضاء حزب ( الكرامة ) ثم انحسر هذا الحماس وتبخر في هواء القاهرة الملوث.
ومجدي أحمد حسين الذي صرح أنه أول من قام بالدعوة للعصيان المدني انشغل عنها بمحاكمات لنظامي موثقة في مئات القرائن والأدلة والشهود لكنها ستنتهي كما انتهت حلقات فضح يوسف والي، فكل ما على أرض مصر من مؤسسات قضائية وتشريعية وأمنية ومالية واجتماعية ودينية هي بين اصبعين من أصابعي أقلبها كيفما اشاء.

السيد محمد عبد المجيد،
ألم يدب اليأس في نفسك بعد عشرين عاما من مناهضة نظامي؟
ألم تبلل دموعُك على بلدك وجهَك عشرات المرات، واستنهضت هِمَمَاً، واستنفرت رجالا، وغرزت ريشة قلمك في كرامة أبناء بلدك فلم تحرك ساكنا، بل جاءتك مئات الرسائل تسخر منك، وتتهكم عليك، وتشكك في وطنيتك لأنك واحد من عدة ملايين مصري في الخارج حرمهم قراري من الحق المواطني في التصويت، وحرمهم أبناء الشعب مرة ثانية عندما استكثروا عليهم الاهتمام بقضايا الوطن، وجعلوا غربتهم مضاعفة فأضحوا غرباء في الداخل ومنبوذين في الخارج؟
ألم تفهم بعد أن العصيان المدني خط أحمر لا يتجاوزه أكثر خصومي شراسة، لكنني لا أمانع في أن يتطرق إليه بين ألفينة والأخرى لزوم لعبة السلطة والمعارضة فكل منها تلمع الأخرى لتحتفظ بها أمام عيون الرعية التي تنظر ببلادة وبلاهة فلا تفهم ما يجري على الساحة، وإذا فهمتْ صمتتْ، وإذا صمتتْ سلَمتْ من قبضتي ولا مانع من كف غليظة فوق القفا لاتدري إن كانت للتذكير بأن سيد القصر موجود أو لنسيان أن سيد القصر موجود!
تعمدت في حملتي الانتخابية التي تشبه اعلانات دجاج كنتاكي وتشيكن ناجتس أن أمعن في اذلال المصريين فلم أتعهد بالافراج عن المعتقلين ومسح دموع أبنائهم وبناتهم وأحبابهم الذين حرمتهم ساديتي من حياة عائلية طبيعية، وحقوق مواطنة، وكرامة أعطاها لهم رب العزة فحرّمْتًها عليهم، فأنا وربكم لا نجتمع على مفهوم موحد للكرامة والعزة والتسامح والمحبة حتى لو كنت أقترب حثيثا من دود الأرض.
تحدثت معكم وإليكم، وشربت شايا أخضر من يد فلاحة مصرية، وجلست على مصطبة في حقل يحيط به رجال أمني، لكنني لم أتحدث عن الفساد الذي سلطته على بلدكم، وكنتم تمنحنونني أصواتكم، وتخرج مصر كلها، ظاهريا على الأقل، وكل واحد من المصريين، ولو أنكر جهرا وسمعه سكان الكواكب الأخرى، كان يعلم أنني صنعت أعفن وأفشل وأحط وأسفل نظام استبدادي، نهبي، قمعي، قهري سيجعل المصريين لو استمر عقدا آخر يتسولون طعامهم أو يبحثون عنه في صناديق القمامة.
إن غضبي ليس فقط على صمتكم وخوفكم وذلكم وجبنكم، لكنه حيرة أيضا فيما يمكنني أن أفعله معكم أكثر مما فعلت في ربع قرن!
فليقم أي منكم برحلة داخل كل مؤسسات الدولة، ويبدأ بزيارة سكان المقابر، ويتحدث مع ستة ملايين عاطل عن العمل، ويحصي مرضى الكبد ويضم إليهم البلهارسيا، ويتسلل إلى نظام التعليم الجامعي ليكتشف أن الجحيم يبدأ هناك، وأن عملية تدمير مصر ومستقبلها تبدأ من الحرم الجامعي، وتفشي الفساد، وبيع الرسائل الجامعية، وتعميم الجهل، والدفع للمجتمع بمئات الآلاف من الخريجين الذين كان أميو عصر النهضة أفضل منهم علما وأعلى قيمة وأكثر معرفة.
مصر تحتاج للخروج من آثاري تدميري إياها لخمسين عاما من العمل الدؤوب المخلص والادارة السليمة والقيادة الواعية والديمقراطية الملتزمة والخطط الماهرة للنهوض بأرض الكنانة، هذا فضلا عن عبقريتي في العبث بالشخصية المصرية، وزرع قيم الفهلوة والسطحية تماما كما كان رجال يوسف والي يزرعون طعام المصريين المسرطن وعليه ختم الدولة العبرية فيفجر الأمعاء ويوزع الأمراض بالتساوي بين الفقراء والأطفال المساكين.

السيد محمد عبد المجيد،
لماذا تتجاهل عمدا فشل كل كتاباتك في تحريك شعرة من مكانها أو تخويف نملة، وقد كان بامكانك أن تظل معارضا لنظامي في حدود المسموح به، وأن تتحدث عن الفساد ولكن بعيدا عن أسرتي، وأن تحرض ضد الحكومة لكن لا تقترب مني، وعندئذ كنت ستحتفظ بخط الرجعة، وتأتي إلى مصر وتغادرها متى شئت؟
قرأت لك ( حمار يقدم أوراق ترشحه للرئاسة ) و ( حمار يقدم شكوى إلى الرئيس حسني مبارك ) و ( رسالة من حمار إلى حركة استمرار ) و ( حوار بين حمار وزعيم عربي )، وكان حمارك يتحدث بصراحة أدهشتني، وفهمت أنك تهدف إلى نزع القداسة والهالة والتبجيل عني والخوف مني، لكن الحقيقة أنني لازلت الأوحد في مصر كلها، ولك أن تقرأ ماذا يكتب مثقفوالأمة، وأن تقوم بعمل قياس لذاكرة الشعب وستحصل على نتيجة تجعلك تيأس من الحياة والموت معا.
هل تعلم أنني تمنيت أن أجمع المصريين كلهم في قاعة واحدة تتسع لسبعين مليونا، وألزمهم بالجلوس صامتين كأن على رؤوسهم الطير، وأن أقرأ عليهم ما يعرفونه سلفا، وما يحفظونه عن ظهر قلب من جرائم تهتز لها السماوات السبع والأرض ومن فيهن، وأن أضع ميكروفونات مكبرة في آذانهم فردا .. فردا.
كنت سأسرد على مسامعهم كل التفاصيل الدقيقة التي لا يعرفها إلا أنا وإبليس.. عن دموع المعتقلين الذين مر على بعضهم عقد أو عقدان وهم يتألمون من ظلم واقع عليهم، ومن رفضي الاقراج عنهم، وبكاء كثيرين كالأطفال تماما وهم يستدعون إلى الذاكرة أطفالا كبروا في غيابهم، وأمهات متن كمدا، وزوجات لا يعرفن إن كن أرامل أم مطلقات أم معلقات بين السماء والأرض.
عن متعتي ونشوتي وبهجتي وأنا أقرأ تقارير الأمن، وأكاد أسمع صرخات المصريين في أقسام الشرطة يئنون من طول التعذيب وقسوته، وقد ينتهي الأمر، كما حدث مع المئات في ربع قرن، بشهادة طبيب بأن الوفاة طبيعية، وأن رجالي اختاروا التصفية بدلا من اجهاد أنفسهم بالتعذيب المرهق لهؤلاء الرعايا في عهدي.
كنت سأقص عليهم بالتفاصيل المملة عن عمليات النهب المستمر، وأسماء حيتان عهدي، والثروة التي جمعها كل منهم من الحرام والاحتيال والنصب، والأوامر التي تلقتها المصارف بتسهيل القروض للصوص، والمشروعات الفاشلة بالمئات التي كان الهدف منها مد يد العون لمن لم ينهب ما يكفي.
كنت سأقول أسباب رفضي اقامة مشروعات قومية، وزيادة نسبة الأمية، وصمتي على مافيا المستشفيات، ومعرفتي بكل خبايا عصابات السيطرة على صناعة الدواء، وأسماء كل الأشخاص الذين اشتروا بتراب الأرض تراب سيناء وأرضها ومنتجعاتها وشواطيء الحب والجمال والبحر فيها.
كنت سأفجر قنبلة معرفتي التامة بجحيم ماسبيرو، والقرارات التاريخية التي تم اتخاذها لتخدير الشعب، وتعيين أنصاف الأميين والمعاقين ذهنيا والمتخلفين عقليا ليقودوا مسيرة الاعلام في عهدي ، ورضائي الكامل عن نهج صفوت الشريف الذي جعل ريادة الاعلام المصرية واحدة من الأصفار اللانهائية في عهدي
كنت سأحدثهم عن الصفر المونديالي وكيف نجوت أنا من الفضيحة التي عرت نظامي ، وكشفتْ سوءات ونتن عهدي ، لكن ذاكرة المصريين التي تعادل صفري حَمّلت وزير الشباب المسؤولية، وخشيت الاقتراب مني.
كنت سأقدم كشفا موسعا ومفصلا ومسهبا بفشل معظم وزرائي ، وبمعرفة الجميع أن الفشل يعني الاستمرار، وأن الوقاحة في نظري هي ظن المسؤول أنه جاء لخدمة الشعب في وزارته، فيحاول مثلا التخفيف عن الغلابة في أسعار الدواء أو يطارد اللصوص، أو يقوم بتعيين شرفاء وأمناء ليكشفوا السوس في نظامي، وهنا يجب أن يفهم المسؤول أن الجلوس بجانب زوجته وأولاده هو النهاية السريعة والطبيعية لعالم الشرف والنزاهة.
كنت أعلم بتفاصيل المشروع الذي قدمه الدكتورفاروق الباز والذي كان سيفتح باب الرخاء على ربع سكان مصر، ويضيف إلى رقعتها الزراعية مليونا وسبعمئة ألف فدان، لكنني رفضت خشية أن يفتح الباب للشرفاء في مساعدة وطنهم مما يكشف رجالي وتلاعبهم في ثروة الوطن.
وكنت سأصرح بالمبلغ الاجمالي الذي تم انفاقه على مشروع توشكى فلم تستفد منه مصر كأنه توأم النهر الاصطناعي العظيم في الجماهيرية العظمى، ولكن كثرة المنافقين والأفاقين والمتزلفين جعلوا من المشروع مقدمة لتحويل مصر إلى جنة الله على الأرض.
كنت سأطلب من السبعين مليونا أن لا ينبسوا ببنت شفة حتى أنتهي من سرد جرائم العصر ، فقد كانوا شهودا عليها، ويعرف كل مصري منحني صمته أو صوته أو سوطه أضرب به ظهره أنه شريك جريمة مكتملة الأركان حتى لو كان رئيس تحرير صحيفة قومية أو قارئا يدافع عني في منتدى على الانترنيت أو عضوا في الحزب الوطني أو أحد قيادات المعارضة الذي يرفض التعاون مع الوطنيين الآخرين لتحرير مصرهم من أسرتي.

السيد محمد عبد المجيد،
قرأت لك ( كرامتكم تحت حذائي ) و ( سأجعلكم تزحفون على بطونكم ) و ( سأبصق في وجه كل من يعطيني صوته ) ، وسأعترف للسبعين مليونا برغبتي الأخيرة في أن أبصق على وجوههم، فأنا أحكم أعرق بلاد الدنيا، وصاحبة أغنى الحضارات، وولاّدة عباقرة في كل المجالات، وأم الدنيا، والدرس الأول لكل تلميذ على وجه الأرض يبدأ في التعرف على تاريخ البشرية، وصاحبة الرقعة الاستراتيجية التي تغزل فيها جمال حمدان ، وطمع فيها كل استعمار ولى وجهه شطر الشرق، وأهداها النيل ما بخل على الآخرين به، واحتضنها بحران، وثلاث قارات، ولو كنت أملك ذرة محبة واحدة لهذا البلد وشعبه لصنعت منكم ولكم معجزة يسطرها التاريخ بنور من العناية الالهية.
كان الأعمى يستطيع أن يرى قرائن ودلائل كراهيتي للمصريين، وكنت أتلهف على سماع أخبارهم السيئة وفواجعهم، فكانت النعوش الطائرة التي أرسلها لي صدام حسين بأقل قليلا من خمسة آلاف مصري تمت تصفيتهم، وكان العقيد يسعدني فيلقي بمئات من أبناء شعبي في صحراء السلوم، ويطلب امتهان كرامتهم فهو الشيء الذي يعلم القاصي والداني أنه يبهجني ويدخل السرور لكل مسامات جسدي، فإذا طال الوقت فيبلغني رجالي بكارثة أو سقوط بنايات من جراء الأسمنت الفاسد، أو غرق مركب تحمل مصريين غلابة هربوا من جحيمي إلى ايطاليا أو اليونان أو مالطا فاصبحوا وليمة شهية لأسماك البحر.
كنت سأقول للمصريين قبل أن أبصق في وجوههم أنني احتقرتهم فزادوا ولعا بي، وازدريتهم فتمسكوا بزعامتي، ووليت عليهم ابني دون منصب رئاسي فبلعوا كرامتهم، وأقنعتهم أن الاستفتاء سيعقبه تغيير فقاموا بتأييدي، وتعمدت أن أطالب بتغيير المادة 76 حتى أدس كرامة المعارضة في الأرض وأدهسها بقدمي كما فعل أخي الملك الراحل الحسن الثاني عندما طلب رجاله من بعض المحكوم عليهم بالاعدام أن يرددوا: عاش الملك عدة مرات ليتم العفو عنهم/ فلما صاح المساكين ورددوا الهتاف بحياة مليكهم، انطلقت الرصاصات من كل اتجاه، فالملك رفض أن يأخذوا معهم إلى قبورهم كرامتهم.
كان المصريون يعرفون أنني نمر من ورق، وأن نظامي المهتريء آيل للسقوط، وأنها زقة واحدة فننحدر جميعا، ومع ذلك اصطدمت المعارضة الوطنية ببعضها، وظن زعيما الوفد والغد أن المنافسة في الانتخابات أمانة في صناعة الديمقراطية الجديدة وفعلوا كما تفعل الشاة عندما تطلب من الذئب أن يرشح نفسه أمام الراعي، وكانت أكبر مظاهرة لــ ( كفاية ) لا تزيد عن بضعة آلاف في عاصمة يسكنها خمسة عشر مليونا من البشر منهم مليونا عاطل عن العمل ومثلهم من سكان المقابر والعشش الصفيح.
كنت سأوزع عليهم الكتاب الأسود وفيه جرائمي، وفي الصفحة الثالثة عشر سيجدون ما قد يجعلهم يلقون أنفسهم من فوق أحد الكباري، ثروة أسرتي المباركة، ومئات الملايين من أموال علاء وجمال.
في الفصل الثامن سيجد المصريون تفاصيل مبكية عن دوري مع اسرائيل، وحمايتي لشارون، وأوامري بتصدير الغاز للكيان العبري، ومساندتي للارهاب الاسرائيلي ضد الفلسطيينيين حتى تفريغ البضائع الاسرائيلية في ميناء بورسعيد لانقاذ حكومة شارون من نتائج اضراب عمال الموانيء الاسرائيلية.
عندما أطل من شرفة أحد قصوري وفي يدي صحيفة يومية وأمامي تقارير تتحدث عن استتباب الأمن، وزيادة الصمت، ومظاهرة صغيرة في قلب العاصمة، وعدة مقالات حادة ضدي وضد وريثي تشتعل النار في جسدي غضبا على شعبي كله .. صاحب أزهى حضارات الدنيا، فقد لجأ إلى ذاكرته الضعيفة، واستقبل نتيجة الانتخابات ببعض النكت والمزاح والقاء الزجل والشعر ورفع شعارات صفراء مع متظاهرين من ( كفاية ) تنتهي قبل مرور ساعتين وتبدأ مرة أخرى بعد مرور أسبوعين.
بحثت عن المصريين، وسألت عن الأكاديميين والثوار واليساريين والاخوان المسلمين والوفدين والناصريين والقادة العسكريين ورجال الدين والأمن والمخابرات والقضاء والمحامين والنقابات الكبرى وطلاب الجامعات فقيل لي بأن الجميع وافقوا على النتائج الديمقراطية للانتخابات الأمريكية في مصر، وأنه بامكاني الآن أن أعد العدة لتصعيد وريثي وابني لأمانة الحزب الوطني، وأن أعقد معاهدة مع مجلس الشعب فتمنح الأغلبية أصواتها لجمال مبارك، وأنا أتعهد بالصمت حيال فضائح الجهل والأمية والكيف والقروض تحت قبة الحرم الديمقراطي.
كنت أعلم أنني قتلت مصر، ولكنني لم أكن متأكدا من صعود الروح بعد، فذهب بي الظن أن المصريين سيتعلمون من الفنزويليين واللبنانييين والأوكرانيين وأبناء شعب توجو البطل، وخاب ظني فمصر كلها لاتزال تحت حذائي، واستطيع أن أقرأ في اليوم والليلة مئات المقالات في الصحف القومية والمحايدة وعلى النت كلاما كأنه دعوة لمزيد من الطغيان والاذلال والامتهان، فتحول الصمت إلى لذة، واللذة إلى شهوة، والشهوة إلى شبق يتخطى كل المحرمات في القيمة الانسانية، وأنا الآن استعد بعد أقل من ثلاثة أعوام للاحتفال بميلادي الثمانين، ولو كنت أحكم أصناما وأوثانا لنطقت احتجاجا ورفضت طاعتي، ولا أقول وطالبت بالعصيان المدني.

السيد محمد عبد المجيد،
كنت تكتب لي مقالاتك ( استحلفك بالله أن تستقيل ) و ( استحلفك بالله أن تهرب ) وغيرها، والآن أنا استحلفك بالله أن تنحي قلمك جانبا، وأن تتعلم من عشرين عاما من المعارضة التي ظننت أنها ستزلزل الأرض، وتعيد الروح للصامتين، فأنا باق ما بقي ملك الموت بعيدا عني، والمصريون سعداء بالعبودية، والقوى الوطنية المعارضة تعيش وتربح عندما لا تهدد نظامي، وكل من يقرأ كلامك يلقي به خلف ظهره بعد دقائق معدودة، ولو جددت الدعوة للعصيان المدني سبعين مرة فلن يستجيب لك المصريون، ولا تصدق أن وحدة تحالف وطني ستجمع كل قوى المعارضة، وستظل تتلقى رسائل التهكم والسخرية ما بقي قلمك منتصبا في وجهي وفاضحا جرائمي.

إن قوتي تكمن في الفهم المغاير للكرامة لدى المصريين، فإذا توحدت كلمتهم حولها فقد زال نظامي قبل شروق شمس اليوم التالي، ولعلك تتذكر الآن آخر رسالة الكترونية وصلتك والذي يقول فيها صاحبها بأن الخروج على طاعة ولي الأمر كفر ومعصية مهما فعل بنا ومعنا، وربما منع حياؤه أن يقول حتى لو أمر باغتصابنا واحدا وراء الآخر.

قل لي بربك ماذا لديك الآن لتكتب؟
لو كان لدى الذين تدافع عنهم ذرة كرامة واحدة لاضربوا عن الطعام والشراب عدة ايام فقط دون الحاجة لعصيان مدني أو مظاهرة مليونية
علمت بأمر الشاب الذي قرأ مقالا لك عن كرامة المصريين فأضرب عن الطعام ، ثم أنقذته عائلته بعد عدة أيام.
الطمع في الفوز بالحصانة البرلمانية سيزيد الصمت صمتا، ولن تتحرك القوى الوطنية وهي تراقب وتصرخ وترقص من وراء ظهر الشعب مع رجالي.
استحلفك بالله أن تنضم إلى القافلة، وتستمتع بالصمت، وتتلذذ بالاذلال، وتعيش حياة هانئة مستقرة،ويستقر معها ضغط دمك، فأنا الآن الرئيس المنتخب شرعيا ودستوريا وولي الأمر والنعمة ونائب الله على الأرض.
عندما أنتهي من تقديم كشف حساب لجرائمي أمام السبعين مليونا، سأقوم من مكاني، وأنظر مرة واحدة بكل ما تقدح به عيناي من شرر وكراهية، وأبصق في وجوه كل الحاضرين بصقة يهتز لها أبو الهول والأهرامات وكل تاريخ هذا البلد الواقع بين حذائي وحذاء ابني ووريثي.
الآن تبدأ ولايتي الخامسة، وطُز في حمارك ...

فجأة رن جرس الهاتف وأيقظني من غفوتي، ولكنني تذكرت كل كلمة في الخطاب الذي حلمت بأنني تسلمته في البريد مرسلا من السيد الرئيس حسني مبارك .. زعيم مصر في الست سنوات القادمة!

انتهى المقال 


وفي منتصف صيف عام 2004 كتبت مقالا أعتبره جزءا من فكري وكياني وأوجاعي وهموم بأم الدنيا قلت فيه ...

سيدي الرئيس حسني مبارك .. لا تصدقنا فنحن جبناء

﻿سيدي الرئيس حسني مبارك ...
كان ملك الموت يقترب منك حتى يلامسك، ثم يبتعد خطوتين وبعدها يعود ليطرق بابك.
وكانت قلوب الملايين من أبناء شعبك معه، تشجعه، وتشد من أزره، وتدعوه لحسم الأمر فهم ينتظرون على جمرات كأنهن قطع من الجحيم.
كانت مصر كلها، تقريبا، تنتظر بيانا صادرا من السماء إلى الأرض ينهي عذاب ثلاثة وعشرين عاما من عمر وطن انصهرت فيه أوطان، وذابت في جوانبه حضارات، وتتلمذ على يديه تاريخ العالم، وصنعته عبقرية الجغرافيا، واحتضنه النيل الأسمر وهو يروي عطش الأرض الطيبة، ثم وافيا بوعده الذي قطعه منذ اللازمن، بأنه واهب الحياة للمصريين حتى لو حاول الطغاة نزعها منهم.
سيدي الرئيس ..
هل صدقت ما نقلوه لك بأن الملايين من أبناء شعبك يبتهلون للعلي القدير أن يعيدك إلى قصرك، ويكمل بك معجزة الانجازات في ولاية خامسة تمتد حتى يبلغ عمرك المديد ثلاثة وثمانين عاما؟
هل صدقت أن مصر لا تنام، وأن أهلنا سيصبحون يتامى بدونك، وأن أرض الكنانة بعدك صكت وجهها وقالت عجوز عقيم، والحقيقة أننا لا ندري أشر أريد بمن في مصر أم أراد بهم رهم خيرا؟
هل صدقت عندما قصوا على مسامعك من أنباء أنهار من الدموع أغرورقت بها عيون مواطنيك الذين قضيت سنوات حكمك كلها تحافظ على كرامتهم وخيراتهم وأموالهم ورزقهم وعملهم وحريتهم واستقلالهم حتى باتوا لا يستطيعون تصور مشهد مصر بعد رحيلك؟
هل صدقت اللافتات التي ملأت كل شوارع مصر تحمد الله على عودتك سالما، وتستعد لتكملة الحلم المصري الجميل الذي صنعته في ثلاثة وعشرين عاما فجعلت أبناء وطنك يتصالحون مع الزمن، وتغدق عليهم خيرات وطنهم من سمنها وعسلها ولبنها بفضل عبقرية حكمك التي جعلت كل أيام رعاياك أعيادا؟
سيدي الرئيس.. إن كنت قد صدقت كلمة واحدة مما سمعته أذناك فقد أحكم لك المنافقون والأفاقون العقدة التي لا حل لها، فمصر كلها، شعبا وأرضا وبحرا ونهرا وسماء، كانت تبتهل للواحد القهار أن يستدعيك على عجل، وأن ينتهي زمن حزين يائس مكفهر مغبر كأنه سقط سهوا من ﻿جهنم بقيظها وجمرها وصراخ من فيها وأنين من يقترب منها.
كم وددت، سيدي الرئيس، أن استمع إليك وأنت على فراش أبيض في المدينة الألمانية الجميلة تتضرع إلى خالقك، وتدعوه أن يمن عليك بالشفاء لعلك تستطيع فيما بقي لك من عمر أن تعتذر لشعبك، وتطلب الصفح من رعاياك، وتصارحهم بأنك آذيتهم كثيرا، وتركت أمانة الوطن في أيدي لصوص وحيتان وذئاب مفترسة، واخترت من مواطنيك الأكثر فشلا وسوءا لتقبض بأصابعهم على رقاب أبنائك المصريين.
هل يمكن أن تكون هناك لحظة صدق في حياتك تصفو بها نفسك، وتسمو بها روحك، ويستيقظ معها ضميرك، لتكتشف أنك كنت تعرف تفاصيل مئات الحالات من التعذيب والاهانة والاذلال والقهر واغتصاب الرجال وتعليقهم من أرجلهم في سلخانات الشرطة، بل وصل الأمر بأحد ضباط الشرطة أن يسكب الكيروسين على جسد مواطن مسكين، ثم يشعل فيه النار وهو نائم في التخشيبة ليؤكد له أن المواطن حشرة في عهد السيد الرئيس حسني مبارك، وأن الرئيس يعلم بأكثر تفاصيل الجحيم الذي يتعرض له مواطنوه، بل كنت، سيدي الرئيس، تطغى، وتحتقر شعبك، وتتحدى مشاعره عندما أمرت بترقية ثلاثة ضباط شرطة متهمين بتعذيب وقتل بعض مواطنيك.
هل تظن أن أهل وذوي وأقارب وأحباب المعذبين في الأرض، والمهانين بين أيدي رجال أمنك، والمغتصبين الذين كان ضباط شرطة يهددون بعضهم بوضع العصا في فتحة الشرج أمام الأم أو الأب أو الابن امعانا في الاذلال، وهم يعلمون جيدا أن ضوءا أخضر من القصر الجمهوري بعابدين أو قصرك المعمور بالخيرات في شرم الشيخ يمنحهم هذا الحق، كانوا يدعون العزيز الوهاب بعودتك سالما من رحلة الموت والحياة؟
كان الوطن الطيب هو الذي انزلق غضروفه، والتوى ظهره، وانحنت قامته، وأغبر وجهه، وتلوث هواءه، ونهبت مصارفه، وأكل الأمراض جسده، وعبث لصوص عهدك في كل شبر منه.
على الرغم من أنني في كل ليلة طوال خمس عشرة سنة أحلم بلحظة شجاعة نادرة يلهمك إياها القدر، فتقدم استقالتك لأن المهمة أكبر منك، وأن مصر العظيمة الولادة تستطيع أن ﻿تخرج من بطنها بدون آلام الطلق عباقرة في كل المجالات يستطيع أي منهم أن يحل محلك، ويأخذ بيد مصر الطاهرة، ويخفف عنها، ويزيل ما علق بها من فساد وبيروقراطية واستبداد وطغيان، وأكتشف أن أحلام اليقظة يمكن أن تتسلل خفية إلى رؤى الليل، ولكن مرة واحدة تعلقت عيناي بالشاشة الصغيرة، وأرهفت السمع لساعات طويلة منتظرا بيانك الشجاع وذلك عندما صدر أكبر قرار إدانة لعهدك الأكثر فسادا منذ قرنين، وجاء القرار من مكان قريب من صناعة القرار المالي في أوروبا .. من زيورخ حيث حصلت مصر على الصفر المونديالي.
خدعوك، سيدي الرئيس، وأنفقوا من أموال أهلنا مئات الملايين، وقالوا لك بأن مصر في عهدك تستطيع أن تفرك مصباح علاء الدين فيخرج مارد يعرفك، ويقنع العالم كله بأن مصر مبارك قادرة على استضافة المونديال قبل عام واحد من انتهاء فترة ولايتك الخامسة مع افتراض أن مبارك الصغير يستطيع أن يصبر على مُلك أعده له والده وزينته له والدته، وجند الحزب الوطني مئة ألف من الشباب الغض والساذج والأحمق استعدادا ليوم يجوبون أرض الكنانة هاتفين بحياة زعيمهم الشاب .. أمل مصر كما سيكتب رؤساء تحرير الصحف القومية في مانشيتاتهم.
حدثني، سيدي الرئيس، عن مشاعرك وأحاسيسك يوم قال الطفل في زيوريخ: الإمبراطور عريان!
لن أحدثك عن جنوب أفريقيا وعبقرية نيلسون مانديلا( رغم أن بلده لا يتمتع بأي أمن، ولن يوفر الأمان لضيوف المونديال)، ولن أسمعك حديثا مطولا عن المغرب الذي نهبه الحسن الثاني، وأفقر ثلثي شعبه، وجعل حلم شبابه الهروب بزوارق الموت لعل شرطة اسبانيا أو قاع البحر تكون أكثر رحمة من نظام سياسي متغطرس وفاشل صنعه أمير المؤمنين طوال أربعين عاما..
لكنني أحدثك عن رجالك المنافقين والكذابين والجبناء الذين صنعتهم لحمايتك، وعبدوك لحماية أنفسهم.
صوت واحد يتيم لم يذهب إلى مصر رغم أن الدكتور علي الدين هلال قام بتذكير أعضاء اللجنة باهتمام الرئيس مبارك، وأوحى إليك رجالك بأن الدنيا كلها ستصوت لمصر من أجلك، ولو كان من حق الجن والملائكة وسكان الكواكب الأخرى أن يصوتوا لما تأخر أحدهم عن منحك صوته.
أراك ربما قد تصببت عرقا، وطلبت فورا مستشاريك لكي يهمسوا في أذنك بكلمات ثناء ومديح، ويقنعونك بأنها مؤامرة ضد دور مصر، وأن صفر المونديال كان يمكن أن يتحول إلى أربعة وعشرين لو تعرف الأعضاء على عبقريتك!
﻿وطال انتظاري لقرارك الشجاع، واعترافك الأشجع بأنك مُنيت بهزيمة نكراء، وأن مصر العظيمة التي كان اسمها يتردد في جنبات كل المؤتمرات الدولية فتكون اشارة البدء على نجاح المؤتمر.
في أشد أوقات المحن العصيبة عندما أصيب الوطن في ستة أيام وست ليال سوداء بدأت صباح الخامس من يونيو عام 1967 بهزيمة ونكسة شَمّتَتْ بنا الغرب والشرق وبعض الأصدقاء، انعقد مؤتمر القمة العربي في الخرطوم، وكانت المفاجأة أن مصر المهزومة حتى النخاع أكبر بكثير مما يتصور خصومها وأعداؤها.
في عهدك الذي لم يشهد حربا أو نفقات اضافية أو ازالة آثار العدوان أو مقاطعة مشروع مثلما فعلت أمريكا في السد العالي كان الخير يتدفق على الشعب الصابر، ويقوم ملايين المصريين في الخارج بتحويل المليارات من العملات الصعبة إلى مصارف مصر، وتنازلت دول الخليج في حرب تحرير الكويت عن ستة وعشرين مليارا من الدولارات، ومنحتنا الادارة الأمريكية دعما سخيا في كل عام في مقابل صمت أو وساطة بين القاتل والقتيل في فلسطين، أو انقاذ اقتصاد الكيان الصهيوني العنصري بمده بالبترول أو بتفريغ بضائعه في حالة الاضراب.. ولم ننس دخل قناة السويس والتصدير والمليارات التي جاءتنا من أوروبا واليابان ودول الخليج وهيئات الدعم الدولية ودخلت مغارة علي بابا، ولم يكن الأربعون حرامي في حاجة لمعرفة كلمة السر: افتح يا سمسم.
لأن سمسم كان مختبئا في نظام أعوج متغطرس يزدري المصريين، ويهدر أموالهم، ويصنع من الجمال قبحا، ومن العلم جهلا، ومن الاعلام اعاقة ذهنية، ومن السياحة تسولا، ومن المخدرات ربع مليون مدمن، ومن البنوك والمصارف مرشدا لكيفية تحويل الفهلوة إلى عمل محترم، والاقتراض بدون ضمانات إلى الخروج من باب كبار الزوار في مطار القاهرة الدولي، فالسمسونايت عليها ضوء أخضر من أعلى .. أعلى مكان فوق المصريين.
وأعود إلى الصفر المونديالي تاركا مغارة علي بابا والأربعين حرامي رغم أن الاثنين توأمان، واستحلفك بأغلى ما عندك، الأسرة أو الصحة أو المال أو السطوة أو السلطة، ألم تخجل من الظهور علانية أمام شعبك بعدما انكشف الغطاء عن سقوط مريع في أسفل درجات سلم الهزائم؟
ماذا، سيدي الرئيس، لو أن نتائج التصويت كانت تحت الصفر، هل كانت مصر مبارك تحصل عليها بجدارة؟
أحسب أنه قد آن الوقت لأن يصارحك أحد قبل مؤتمر الحزب الحاكم وتهيئة فخامة الرئيس جمال مبارك لحكم مصر ربع قرن بعدما تكمل أنت ولايتك الخامسة مع افتراض ﻿أنك لن تحتاج للدكتور ماير في مهمة عاجلة بأن الصفر في الواقع كان هناك.. أمام عينيك.. وفوق مكتبك وفي كل يوم وساعة ولحظة من فترة حكمك.
هل تريد أن أُذَكّرك به، أعني الصفر؟
كان بامكانك أن تراه في عيون ملايين المصريين الذين أذلهم الغلاء، وأقض مضاجعهم الفقر، وأرهقهم الدعاء سنوات طويلة أن يخلصهم الله، عز شأنه، من سارقي أموالهم، وناهبي خيراتهم والذين تكاثروا كالبعوض في عهدك وكأن عقدا ملزما قد وقعته ضمائرهم الميتة مع إدارة حكمك، وصمتك، ورضائك بأن من يتردد في الدخول إلى المغارة الآن فقد لا تتاح له فرصة أخرى إن حكم مصر وطني عاشق لها، خائف عليها، مغرم بكل شبر فيها، يحافظ على أموالها كما يحافظ على شــرفه وحرمـاته ورزق أولاده.
وكان الصفر هناك في إدارة فاشلة متعاقدة مع شبكة اخطبوطية تمد أذرعها في كل مكان، فلا يستطيع مصري واحد أن يستخرج ورقة أو شهادة أو استمارة أو يوقع عقدا أو ينهي اجراءات قانونية أو يتسلم حقه دون أن تضربه على قفاه سبعون اهانة في سبعين توقيعا لسبعين موظفا إلا أن يقدم رشوة قد تحسب عليه في الآخرة وله في عهدك.
وفشلت في استحداث الادارة السليمة في أهم مرافق الدولة، خاصة الشهر العقاري ومجمع التحرير والجمارك والضرائب والبريد والتصدير والاستيراد وحماية المستهلك، فكان شلل الوطن جزءا من اغتياله الكلي الذي بدأ في عهدك ولم ينته بعد.
وكان الصفر في الفن السابع عندما أخذ رجالك معول الهدم لروائع السينما والاخراج، وصنعوا بديلا عنه عالم اللمبي، وسقوط واحدة من أهم سبل تبصير المجتمع بقضاياه، واعادة الوعي لفاقديه، وتوسعة رقعة الجمال والخير والحب، وتراجع دور الشاشة الكبيرة ليقدم في كل عام أقل من عشرين فيلما بعد كانت مصر تسابق الزمن في ادراك أهمية هذا الفن.
وكان الصفر في ستة ملايين عاطل عن العمل، تخلت الدولة عنهم أو عجزت عن الاستفادة منهم لكي يمنحوا الوطن جهدا وعرقا وخبرة، وما أشد الألم وأوجعه عندما يشعر المواطن أنه عالة على أسرته وأصدقائه ومجتمعه، وأن ما قام بتحصيله من العلوم والثقافة لا يمنحه شرف العمل حارسا لأمن شركة استثمارية، وتسلل من بين أيدي اليائسين غول قبيح من التطرف الديني أو الهوس الجنسي أو الجريمة المنظمة أو البلطجة الغليظة أو أعمال التسول الخدمية أو بيع ممتلكات الأسرة الفقيرة في مغامرة غير محسوبة على زورق متهالك يقاوم الريح والأمواج من الشواطيء الليبية إلى مالطا أو جنوب ايطاليا أو اليونان وربما يعود بهم إلى مصر ويلقي المساكين أجسادهم المنهكة على شاطيء العجمي ظنا منهم أنهم في فاليتا أو كريت أو رودس أو حتى أيا نابا القبرصية!
وكان الصفر في سجون ومعتقلات مصر التي مر عليها في عهدك أكثر من ربع مليون مواطن، ﻿بقي منهم عشرون ألفا أو أقل أو أكثر، لم يُعرَضوا على المحاكم، ولم يرتكبوا جرما لكنهم يحملون أفكارا لا تروق لك، من يساريين وبقايا شيوعيين وعجائز الاخوان المسلمين، ولا مانع من خلطهم بذوي اتجاهات أخرى لعل سبتمبر الساداتي يتكرر مرة أخرى.
والصفر كان هناك .. يلتحف بقانون الطوريء ، ويصنع نظاما سياسيا سلطويا خائفا من شعبه، مسلطا السيف على رقاب الرعية، متعللا بالارهاب تارة وبأنه لم يستخدمه إلا لماما تارة أخرى.
قانون الطواريء إن كان قد تم تفصيله ليُعلّم المصريين آداب السير بجوار الحائط، فهو إدانة لك، سيدي الرئيس، ودليل لا يرقى إليه شك في أنك أكثر خوفا ورعبا من سبعين مليونا، وأن الشرعية الشعبية في (عدلت فأمنت فنمت) حَرَّمَها عليك قانون الطواريء.
والصفر كان هناك .. عندما رفضت تعيين نائب لك، ربما خوفا من أن ينقلب عليك وأنت في عطلة خارج البلاد، أو يسرق منك أضواء تراها من حقك أنت فقط، أو يشاركك سلطة تؤمن أنت أنها لمبارك الأول والثاني والثالث والأسرة الشريفة وهي محرمة على أي مصري آخر.
أو ربما، وهو الأرجح، اعداد مبارك الثاني منذ عقدين من الزمان ولم يكن هذا يستقيم مع وجود نائب يحمل رسميا صفة الرجل الثاني على الرغم من أن كل من حولك أصفار متراصة مهمتها خدمتك، وحمايتك، وتنفيذ تعاليمك، وتصنيع العبودية في القصر.
أو ربما لأنك تحتقر المصريين، وتزدريهم، وتكاد تبصق على أوجاعهم، وتنتشي بعذاباتهم، وترى علاقتك بهم لا تخرج عن سيد وعبيد، فكيف تصل الوقاحة بمواطن مصري ولو كان عقله أكاديمية متحركة أن يقف بجانبك، وتطلق عليه الصحافة الرجل الثاني، ويتولى شؤون الدولة في غيابك؟
والصفر كان هناك .. في مجلس الشعب الذي وصل معظم أعضائه إلى تمثيل مواطنيك بعد انتخابات هزلية كانت الدولة تعد صناديق الاقتراع، وتذل من تشاء، وتعز من تشاء، وتتولى بمعرفتك التزوير والتزييف وايصال رجال الحزب الوطني إلى السلطة التشريعية.
واكتظت مقاعد الحرم الديمقراطي بنواب الكيف، ونواب التأشيرات، ونواب العملة، ونواب الخدمات، لكنهم كانوا يستطيعون في نومهم ويقظتهم أن يصفقوا حتى تتورم أكفهم، وكان كبيرهم معصوما من الخطأ، فيجددون له أربع عشرة دورة فلا يدري المرء إن كانوا يريدونه لحمايتهم، أم هو مفروض عليهم لحمايتك!
والصفر كان هناك .. عندما خانتك شجاعتك ولم تستطع الوقوف متحديا أي مصري يريد أن يرشح نفسه بديلا عنك، ومنافسا لك، ومقدما برنامجا اصلاحيا، فاعتبرت الترشيح والانتخابات والمنافسة هزيمة لك لو منح الاعلام والأمن والسلطة والقضاء لمواطن آخر الفرصة نفسها ﻿وأغلب الظن، الذي بعضه إثم، أن منافسة حرة ونزيهة يتساوى فيها المرشحون كانت ستحملك في نهايتها بعيدا .. بعيدا عن قصر عابدين وقصر العروبة ومنتجع شرم الشيخ واستراحة برج العرب!
أم تظنك، سيدي الرئيس، كنت قادرا، مثلا، على منافسة الدكتور سعيد النجار، رحمه الله، لو اختار ترشيح نفسه؟
أكاد أراك ترهف السمع لأنك لم تنتبه جيدا للاسم!
الدكتور سعيد النجار هو صاحب كتاب ( تجديد الفكر السياسي والاقتصادي في مصر )، وهو الرجل الذي قال لابنك الرئيس القادم جمال مبارك: إذا كان والدك جادا حقا في الاصلاح فليسمح بوجود أكثر من مرشح أمامه، وهو الرجل الموسوعة الذي أرسل إليك خطابا مفتوحا عام 1995 يبسط لك فيه رؤيته الحرة والمتقدمة والعبقرية لكل قضايا مصر من حقوق الأفراد وواجباتهم إلى النظام الضريبي، ومن الضمان الاجتماعي إلى مبدأ تغيير الدستور.
قضيتنا معك، سيدي الرئيس، أنك، كما قال المرحوم الدكتور سعيد النجار، لم تعرف قيمة مصر.
كانت أكبر منك بكثير عندما توليت الحكم بعد رحيل الرئيس المؤمن، ولم تستوعب الصدمة الهائلة فهي ليست قرية نائية في الصعيد، أو قبيلة في العريش، أو حارة في الشرابية، أو أو حتى بلدا مجهريا في القرن الأفريقي، لكنها أم الدنيا التي لو سقط اسمها سهوا أو عمدا من كتاب تاريخ في أي بقعة في العالم لفقد الكتاب قيمته.
كنت تستطيع أن تصنع قوة ضاربة، سياسيا واقتصاديا واجتماعيا وعلميا، لو استعنت بما تضخه هذه الأرض الطيبة من علماء وأدباء وفلاسفة وسياسيين محترفين وإداريين وعباقرة مخلصين وشرفاء وعاشقين لوطنهم، لكنك من هول الصدمة اخترت الطريق الأسهل وهو اقامة سياج حولك من المنافقين والأفاقين والجهلة واللصوص، فقمت بتوزيعهم بالمساواة على معظم أجهزة الدولة ووزاراتها.
والصفر كان هناك .. عندما ظللنا أكثر من عقدين من الزمان ننتظر حديثا عفويا مرتجلا على لسان رئيسنا وقائدنا وزعيمنا نتأكد من خلاله أن مصر العظيمة بين يدي رجل مثقف يحيط بالفلسفة، ويتبحر في الآداب، ويقرأ الشعر، ويحفظ المعلقات، ويعرف تاريخ آداب العرب، ويستمتع بأدب الرحلات، ويقرأ لأدباء مصر والعرب والعالم، ويتأثر بالموسيقى الكلاسيك، ويعرف بصمات المخرجين الكبار على الشاشة الكبيرة، ولا يخطيء في اختيار المبدعين في كل المجالات، ويفهم في مباديء الفلك واعجاز القرآن الكريم، ويفتخر بتاريخ أقباطنا.. شركاء الوطن ...
لو كنت هذا الرجل الذي ننتظره لنفرت من الفساد، وكرهت المحسوبية والوساطة، ﻿وبكيت على عذابات شعبك، واحترمت وعدك بأن تكون خادما مخلصا له، وربما صنعت في أعوام حكمك معجزة حتى لو لم تكن لك صلة قربى بمهاتير محمد أو نيلسون مانديلا.
أدلف متسللا إلى غرفتي أحيانا، وأشعر بحنين جارف إلى نحيب وبكاء ودموع تطهر نفسي من رجس الاساءة ظنا ورجما بالغيب في عبقريتك وانجازاتك واخلاصك ونزاهتك، وأتمنى أن أكون مخطئا، ولكن شريطا واضحة فيه كل مشاهد الوطن الحزين في عهدك يمر مسرعا أمام عيني، ويوقظني عنوة من حماقة حسن الظن ليؤكد لي بأنك قمت، عن سبق اصرار وتعمد، بمحاولات اغتيال وطن بعدما أسات استخدام سلطتك كخادم أمين للشعب، وموظف كبير يحصل على أجره من أموال أهلنا، فقلبت عاليه سافله، وتأخرت مصر في عهدك، وتراجعت عدة عقود، واستطعت برجالك الدخول إلى المنطقة المحرمة على أي سلطة، داخلية أو خارجية، عندما عبثت بنفوس المصريين فصعدت إلى السطح سلوكيات لا أخلاقية لم تعرفها مصر في أي عهد أو زمن أو هزيمة.
وكان الصفر هناك .. حيث التمايز الطبقي، وصناعة ثقافة الفهلوة، وترتيب أولويات جديدة في سلم المجتمع، فتراجعت الطبقة الوسطى مفسحة المجال لحلم راود لصوص الميناء ( لعلك تتذكره في فيلم الصعاليك لداود عبد السيد عام 1984 )، وانحسر دور المثقفين والأكاديميين والعلماء وأساتذة الجامعات والمفكرين ليحل محلهم حيتان مارينيون يعرفون من أن تؤكل الكتف، ويقيمون امبراطوريتهم الممتدة من القرى السياحية حيث يتم الاعفاء الضريبي في مشروعات خدمية تتسرب منها أموال الوطن إلى الخارج، مرورا بأباطرة الأغذية الفاسدة الذين يصغر أمامهم الآن توفيق عبد الحي صاحب صفقة الدجاج الفاسد ( آخر ضرباتهم الموجعة للمواطن كانت أسماكا فاسدة تكفي لأكثر من مليوني شخص، وتم حفظها دون إعدامها توطئة لدخولها إلى الوطن الحزين ومن ثم إلى أمعاء المصريين)، وكبر حيتانك، وتضخم جشعهم، وبرزت أسنانهم القرْشية فأصبح الواحد منهم يخجل من سرقة عشرة ملايين أو نهب ثلاثين مليونا أو الهروب من مصر بخمسين مليونا فقط، فمغارة علي بابا لا تزال تتلقى مليارات من الخارج ، والضوء الأخضر يشاهده الأعمى، ومن لم يهبر هبرته الكبرى الآن فربما لن يتمكن منها في المستقبل!
والصفر كان هناك .. في أكبر عملية تدمير لوجه مصر الجميل في المعمار والفنون والأبنية والمنازل، فشهد عهدك فوضى عجيبة، وذوقا منحطا يفضل أصحابه القبح على الجمال، وطاردت أعين المصريين مبان وعمارات وأبراج وجراجات تختلط فيها بهرجة الألوان، وتختفي خلفها مواد بناء فاسدة، وغابت الدولة عن بسط سيطرتها بقوانين ملزمة يضعها مختصون ومعماريون وفنانون وأكاديميون تستعين ﻿هم السلطة حتى لا يتحول المشهد البنائي لأرض الكنانة إلى سمك لبن تمر هندي.
والصفر كان هناك .. عندما أصبح انتظار حكم العدالة كابوسا مفزعا، وتكدست في محاكم الدولة ثلاثة ملايين قضية، وعجزت عبقريتك عن ايجاد بديل في نظام قضائي سهل وعادل وسريع تخطط له إدارة ناجحة، ويدخل فيه عصر التكنولوجيا، ويستعين القاضي والمستشارون بالكمبيوتر والانترنيت وتخزين معلومات وقضايا مشابهة ، والاستعانة ببرامج البحث في ملايين القضايا المصرية والعربية والعالمية ، وربط أجهزة البحث بالشرطة وأمن الدولة والتعاون مع آلاف من رجال القانون عن طريق الانترنيت والربط المباشر، والاستعانة بأجهزة البحث الأخرى عن الجريمة والاحصاء والعناوين والتسجيلات والجوازات والمطار والسجون والسجلات المدنية وأسماء أصحاب العقارات في مصر كلها والرقم القومي وغيرها ..
كنت تستطيع أن تحقق العدل أو جزءا كبيرا منه لو استوعبت، سيدي الرئيس، أهمية الادارة الحديثة القائمة على أصول علمية متقدمة، وربما جنبت رعاياك أقصى درجات الامتهان والظلم والغبن وهضم الحقوق وضياع الممتلكات والتيه في ردهات المحاكم.
لو همس أحد مستشاريك المخلصين في أذنك مرة واحدة وشرح لك أهمية تحقيق العدل في نظام المحاكم فربما كان وجه مصر كله قد تغير، ولكن من قال بأنك تريد فعلا رفع الظلم عن المواطن؟
ألست أنت وحدك المسؤول الأول والأخير عما لحق بالوطن في ولاياتك الأربع؟
مئات الالاف من المصريين ينتظرون كلمة العدالة في قضايا مؤجلة أو تنتظر دورها أو غير مكتملة الأركان، والقضاة والمستشارون يعملون في ظروف بعيدة تماما عن أهمية المعلومات والشفافية والتعاون بين أجهزة الدولة وتضيع الحقوق، ويقع ظلم جديد على مواطنيك فضلا عن ظلمك أنت لهم.
والصفر كان هناك .. عندما لم تعرف، سيدي الرئيس، أن بناء الدولة الحديثة المكتملة الأركان، والباحثة عن مكان بين الأمم المتمدنة يبدأ من تصفية واعدام والغاء وحذف كل القوانين والمواد المتخلفة والحمقاء التي وَرَّثّهَا جيلٌُ لجيلٍ واستبقها الزمنُ فتخلّفت عنه عقودا طويلة ، ولم تناسب إلا الموظف الموميائي القاسي والذي ينتشي بالغلظة، ويتلذذ بتعذيب المواطنين، ويطالب الأرملة أن تعود بعد أسبوع، ويطلب من الأمي أن يوَقّع، ويمرر الطلب على كل موظفي الادارة فيجمع توقيعات كأنها انتخابات المجلس المحلي، ويفتح نافذة للرشوة حتى يجنب المواطن عذاب الانتظار.
ستظل مصر تتراجع ما لم يجلس في قصرها زعيم يعرف قيمتها وقدرها، ويبدأ من القاء كل القوانين والمواد التي تكرس الظلم ﻿والتأخر والتراجع في مزبلة التاريخ، ويستبدل بها أكثر القوانين تقدمية وتمدنا وعدالة مستعينا لها من الشرق والغرب ومنظمات حقوق الانسان وروح الاسلام وخبرات رجال القانون المصريين والعرب، وفتح باب الاجتهاد الفكري النابع من التربة المصرية ومشاكلها وقضاياها وهمومها لوضع قوانين جديدة وملزمة.
والصفر كان هناك .. عندما اخترق الكبرياء أسرتك، وتعامل كل منها مع مصر العظيمة على أنها ملكية خاصة أورثتهم إياها بأرضها وسمائها وترابها وعبيدها، فأن يصبح علاء مبارك مليارديرا وسط ملايين من المصريين الذين لا يجدون طعام العشاء، وأن يَضْحَى جمال مبارك رئيسا فعليا يستمد سلطته من الأب ويصغر بجانبه المصريون، فيأمر وينهى ويعين من يشاء ويضع سياسة الدولة ويخطط لمستقبلها، وأن تَمْسَى سيدةُ مصر الأولي رأسا ثانيا للدولة فتحكم دون وظيفة، وتنفق من ميزانية غير محددة، وتتحكم في اختيارات هي من حق رئيس الدولة، ولا ينتقص التوزع هذا من سلطتك المطلقة، فنحن هنا أمام حالة استرقاق لشعب لا يقرها دين او عرف أو كرامة أو عدالة.
والصفر كان هناك .. عندما أصبحت علاقتك بالأجهزة الأمنية غير صحية بالمرة، فأنت، سيدي الرئيس، لم تفهم أن المخابرات العامة ومباحث أمن الدولة والمخابرات العسكرية كلها تعمل في خدمة شعب مصر وحمايته والحفاظ على مكتسباته، وأن رجالها عاهدوا الله وأنفسهم على أن يكون مواطنين وطنيين قبل أن تلتقطهم أنت ليصبحوا حراسا لنظامك، ويغمضوا أعينهم على تجاوزات أسرتك ورجالك، ويشاهدوا بأم أعينهم تزوير الانتخابات وتزييف النتائج، في المحليات والبلديات ومجلس الشعب وغيره.
كان بامكانك، لو كنت تملك ذرة اخلاص لمصر ورعاياك، أن تبعد أجهزتنا الوطنية الأمنية التي نفتخر بها، ونحتمي برجالها، ونأمن على مستقبلنا في وجودها، ومنها نبصر بصيص أمل قد يشرق يوما على أولادنا وأحفادنا، لكنك رفضت أن تشاركك السلطة، وأن تكشف عورات رجالك، وأن تفضح تجاوزات المحيطين بك.
لذا قمت بتصغيرها، أعني حاولت تقزيمها، وتعمدت اهانتها وكان آخرها عندما رفض قاتل المصريين والفلسطينيين الارهابي آرييل شارون استقبال رئيس الاستخبارات المصرية عمر سليمان، ولو أمرت بانشاء وزارة أو إدارة خاصة بشؤون السلام، مثلا، وجعلت موظفا كبيرا بها مسؤولا عن الوساطة التي تقوم بها بين الفلسطينيين والاسرائيليين لما أحزنتنا في الاهانات الموجهة لرئيس المخابرات المصرية، فهو في أعيننا يمثل النقاء والطهارة والوطنية ( لا أعني شخصا معينا ولكن أي رئيس استخبارات مصرية ).
نفس الأمر ينسحب على مباحث أمن الدولة ﻿بتاريخها المشرف ( رغم بعض التجاوزات المتفرقة )، ورفضت بإباء وكبرياء واستعلاء وفوقية أن تجعل رجالها في خدمة الوطن فقط، وتستعين بهم لاعداد ملفات كل رجالك، وتجعلهم فوق أسرتك وحرمك وابنيك، فيضعون أمامك ملفات الفساد والرشوة والمحسوبية ونهب أموال المصريين والتهرب من الضرائب والاتصالات المشبوهة مع قوى خارجية والاستيراد اللامشروع والأرباح المخيفة لحيتان عهدك.
لو تخليت عن كبريائك ساعة أو بعض الساعة واجتمعت بهؤلاء الرجال الوطنيين ، وطلبت من لواءات مباحث أمن الدولة والمخابرات ملفات كاملة لكل من يحيط بك، ويستخدم سلطتك، لما نهب وزير المالية قبل الأسبق أموال شعبك، ولما توسع الفساد في وزارة الزراعة والري، ولما استطاع كبار اللصوص تهريب عشرات المليارات من أموال وخيرات شعبنا.
لو استعنت بهم لعرفت ثروة ابنك علاء، وسلطة جمال، وسطوة والدتهما، وعن ماسبيرو، والفساد في الجهاز المصرفي، وأسماء نواب الكيف، والصناديق التي تم استبدالها في الانتخابات، والاتصالات المشبوهة لرجالك، ورأي الشعب فيك وغضب المصريين عليك، ولعرفت أن شعبيتك أدنى من صفر المونديال، وأن احتفاظك سنوات طويلة بصفوت الشريف ويوسف والي وكمال الشاذلي وفتحي سرور وممدوح البلتاجي ومحمد فهيم الريان ومحيي الدين غريب والجوسقي وغيرهم ممن انتهت سطوته أو لا يزال يلعب في الوقت الضائع كان إثما وحوبا كبيرا.
نحن نشعر بغيرة شديدة على أجهزتنا الأمنية الوطنية، ونعتبرها ملكا لنا وليست في خدمتك، وأنت زائل وهم باقون بإذن الله، وإذا كنت تشعر بنشوة عندما تركل اللواءات الأكثر اخلاصا بينهم والأعمق خبرة بعدما عصروا أعمارهم في خدمة مصرنا، ثم تلقي بهم في أفواه رجال الأعمال والاستثمارات كمستشارين قانونيين في مقابل صمتهم وابتعادهم عن هموم الوطن فلن يغفر لك التاريخ هذا التجاوز.
نريد أن نرى وزير الدفاع خارجا من ثكنة عسكرية أو متفحصا سلاحا صنعه مصريون أو متناولا الطعام في كانتين أحد المعسكرات، ولا يهمنا أن يحضر حفلا غنائيا، ويجلس ساعات طويلة يستمع لأغنيات مديح زائف عن القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة.
والصفر كان هناك .. عندما فقدت مصر دورها الريادي، وأصبحت اهانة رئيس الجمهورية أمرا طبيعيا، حتى الملك عبد الله بن الحسين المحسوب على القوى الغربية قطع زيارته لأمريكا حفاظا على كرامته، أما أنت فبقيت هناك أصغر من مصر العظيمة بكثير، واستمعت إلى شارون وهو يهدد ويتوعد، وتعمد سيد البيت الأبيض أن يسقط حق العودة عن الفلسطينيين وأنت هناك، تماما كما عرض السادات زيارة القدس أمام أبي عمار.
والصفر كان هناك .. عندما أصبح المصريون ملطشة لتجار الموت غرقا وهم يهربون من ﻿جنتك الموعودة إلى أي مكان ولو كان سجنا على الشاطيء في مالطا أو في جوف كفيل جشع في الخليج، أو في الجماهيرية العظيمة البائسة، أو في نعوش عائدة بهم بعد قتلهم، أو في قاع البحر لتلتهمهم الأسماك، فأي جحيم هو أفضل من جنتك.
والصفر كان هناك .. عندما فقد أحبابنا .. شركاء الوطن من الأقباط الثقة بعدالة الوطن، وأفسحت الدولة المجال للمعاقين ذهنيا بتعليم المسلمين تعاليم دينهم تميزا واستعلاء على الآخرين، واستمر دور الأقباط هامشيا، ومنعهم ظلمك من حقوقهم الكاملة كمواطنين لهم في الوطن مثلما للمسلمين لا ينقص منه شيء، فهم ليسوا في مناصب عليا أو وزارات سيادية أو قيادات اعلامية أو محافظين أو قادة ميدانيين في الجيش أو لواءات في الأجهزة الأمنية أو طلاب في جامعة الأزهر، فأنت تصنع الفتنة الطائفية ثم يبكي اعلامك عليها.
والصفر كان هناك .. في أكثر الأماكن فسادا ( بعد جمرك الاسكندرية ) أعني ماسبيرو حيث تم تجييش حمقى ومتخلفين وبلهاء وتمت صناعة الاستحمار الاعلامي خشية الوعي المتجدد لدى الشعب، وقامت القيادات الاعلامية الفاسدة باستبعاد الأحرار والمستقلين وأصحاب الكفاءات والشرفاء ( وآخرهم حمدي قنديل الذي لا تسمح سفارة واشنطون به في اعلامك )، وبعدما تم تدمير الصرح الاعلامي وتدجين قيادييه، واغتيال اللغة العربية، وقتل الابداع، وقام صفوت الشريف بالمهمة كما يريدها زعيمه وسيده، جاء ممدوح البلتاجي من عالم السياحة وثقافة التسول والفشل الذي حققه في مقابل نجاح جزر صغيرة غير مرئية وبلاد فقيرة في جذب ملايين السائحين، وسيكمل المهمة في الاعلام المصري، وسيخرج كمال الشاذلي لسانه لخصومه، وسيتحكم صفوت الشريف في طلبات انشاء أحزاب جديدة.
والصفر كان هناك .. مع توريث العرش رغم أنوفنا، واستمرار عهد زادت فيه الأمية، وأكلت الأمراض أجساد المصريين، وعاثت البلهارسيا في أكباد عدة ملايين من مواطنيك، وأصبح سعر الدواء قاصما لظهر أي أسرة متوسطة الحال، وتحول الأزهر الشريف إلى محاكم تفتيش في بطون الكتب القديمة والجديدة، ورفضت تغيير الدستور بما يتناسب مع العصر، ولم تتخل عن ذرة واحدة من سلطاتك حتى تشكيل الحكومة تعمدت اهانة رئيس الوزراء الجديد حين أوحيت للاعلام بنشر احتفاظك بحق تعيين وزراء الدفاع والخارجية والداخلية حتى أن الدكتور ممدوح البلتاجي قال بأن رئيس الجمهورية كلف رئيس الوزراء باختياره وزيرا للاعلام.. إنهم يعرفون أدوارهم، فكلهم خدم تحت قدميك، ويطيعون أسرتك، ويهيئون أنفسهم للرئيس الشاب القادم.الآن هل تعرف، سيدي الرئيس، لماذا سمعت ضجة خلف باب غرفتك في المستشفى في ميونيخ؟ كان هناك سبعون مليونا هم كل رعاياك( إلا قليلا) يقفون خلف عزرائيل، ويطلبون منه الدخول عليك، فقد انتظروا كثيرا، لذا لا تصدقنا عندما نقول لك كذبا وخوفا ورعبا:حمدا لله على سلامتك فنحن جبناء، وهنيئا لمبارك الثاني في استعبادنا أو استحمارنا ربع قرن جديد!

انتهى المقال 

إذا أراد أخي الشاعر الرقيق عاطف هلال أن يغلق النقاش في هذا الموضوع، فسأكون سعيدا بقراره لأن الفائدة المرجوة انتفت بحوار لا يسمع فيه أحدنا الآخر.
آملا أن يظل الموضوع قائما فقط دون اضطرار لردود
والله يرعاكم

محمد عبد المجيد
طائر الشمال
أوسلو النرويج

----------


## محمد عبد المجيد

يبدو أن هناك خطأ في الرابط

----------


## الصاعق

الوالد الفاضل / المهندس جمال الشربيني

الذي استفسر عن معنى اشتراطي والتيوس الخاملة هو الأخ عمرو المصري وليس انا.
 :: 

الأستاذ محمدعبد المجيد 

عندما استفسر عن منهجك فهذا حق لي وليس كماتفضلت قلت ( اخذتني العزة ) . وقد سألت سيادتك سؤالاً عن الحريات في الدول التي وجهة رسائل لزعمائها ولماذا لم تتضمن هذه الرسائل نقد احداث مهمة مثل غزو العراق ومساهمة تلك الحكومات فيه . ولم اتلق إجابة 


اليس حقى في السؤال من قواعد الديموقراطية التي ننادي بها؟ .

----------


## عمر المصري

بس أنا برضه يا أخانا الأكبر الدكتور جمال الشربيني مش هانضم للحزب الإشتراطي إلا لما أعرف معناها
والله العظيم ما اعرف
وآسف على الخطأ في الإسم بس إبني اسمه عمر
ودايما على طرف لساني
تحياتي لك ولكل الأحبة

----------


## عمر المصري

الأستاذ محمد عبد المجيد
الأخ الصاعق
أنا مع حق الصاعق في السؤال
لأن اللي دار في رأسه
دار برؤوسنا جميعا
ودارت به رؤوسنا
بصراحة من حقه
ولا القصة فيها تمييز بين مواطن ومواطن آخر بالرغم من أن كليهما إنسان
يعني ببساطة أكثر
هل فيه في مصر وعند حسني مبارك مخبر جلف يضرب على القفا بس
ولا كمان فيه في الكويت والسعودية والسلطنة أجلاف بيضربوا على القفا وما غير ذلك
وكمان فيه مصريين كتير اتبهدلوا واتهانوا في الدول دي وكلوا على قفاهم وغيره
يعني المطلوب ارد على السؤال
والمطلوب الرد
وده حق
وبعدين ليه ما يكونش عندنا لجنة ميلس 
إيه المانع
يعني لو السوريين اغتالوا الحريري
ولا غيرهم
يبقى يستاهلوا بقى اللي يجرى
وانا شخصيا لو فيه ميلس على الطريقة المصرية في المنتدى بارحب بيها
وبالمناسبة
لو أي حد اختار اسم غير اسمه الحقيقي
هيقول الصدق الكامل 
وأجره على الله
لكن في بعض المنتديات مثلا يدخل أعضاء وكوادر من القاعدة مثلا يعني
وتكون هويتهم وتوجهاتهم معروفة
لكن الغرض بيبقى غير كده
الغرض بيبقى ضم عناصر جديدة للقاعدة مثلا زي ما قرأنا في بعض التقارير
أو الترويج لفكرهم
معلش 
طولت عليكم
لكن الرد حق مطلوب وموصول بالحوار
وأؤيد الصاعق

----------


## إحساس شاعر

العزيزاسيرالنبض عضو سوبر...عذرا فأنت الذى زنقت نفسك فى قاعة القضايا وكنت هناك مع الحالمين و الحالمات فى قاعة الشعر و و السلام امانة للصديق الأخ على درويش دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينىالعزيز جدا وجدا جمال الشربينى سهل جدا وجدا الردود تزايد فى يوم الى الالف رد وبذلك ما اكون سوبر بل اكون عضو فذ وربما مشرفا ولكن العضو عزيزى ليس بالاشراف وليس بكم الردود ومن حقى ان احلم لطالما انا فىبلد متل بلدى مصر وان لم احلم وانا فى بداية العمر متى احلم ؟؟؟ الفاضل الدكتور المهندس من الذى وهبك تلك الالقاب هذة البلد  اليس كذلك عزيزى عفوا على المداخلة ولكن اختلاف الراى لا يفسد للود قضية  ولكم فى الجوف مساحة من الحب شكرا لكم من القلب  بصدق اخوكم اسير النبض

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*  عزيزى اسير النبض*
*أحبك لوجه الله و أعذرنى لأننى ضعيف جدا فى الشعر و أكيد من حزنى على مصر تعديت حدودى بدون قصد و تطاولت على الشعر و ليس الشعراء حاشا الله أن أكون فعلت ذلك و ليسامحنى الله على فعلتى هذه*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

* الأخ العزيز عمر المصري*
*هل راجعت مواضيعى فى المنتدى بخصوص معنى الإشنراطى؟!*
*أرجو أن تكون فعلت ذلك*
*للمزيد راسلنى على:*
*gmsherbini@msn.com*

----------


## محمد عبد المجيد

أعود لبعض المشاركات القديمة وأجد أخي الدكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني وفيا إلى ابعد الحدود مع المنتدى والأعضاء، ولا ينتظر ردا أو تعقيبا، ولا يكترث لعدد المشاركات، لكن يقدم كلمته أو نصيحته التربوية والتعليمية، ثم ينصرف.
تحياتي لأستاذنا، والله يرعاك.

محمد عبد المجيد
طائر الشمال
أوسلو   النرويج

----------


## نور عروسة البحور

يسمع من بقك ربنا ويكون خبر الانتحار حقيقى , ونخلص بقى. حرام كل السنين دى ومافيش فايدة , بس النصيبة انه عايز يسيبلنا ذيل , مش حرام ده والنبى؟Girl (6)

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أعود لبعض المشاركات القديمة وأجد أخي الدكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني وفيا إلى ابعد الحدود مع المنتدى والأعضاء، ولا ينتظر ردا أو تعقيبا، ولا يكترث لعدد المشاركات، لكن يقدم كلمته أو نصيحته التربوية والتعليمية، ثم ينصرف.
> تحياتي لأستاذنا، والله يرعاك.
> 
> محمد عبد المجيد
> طائر الشمال
> أوسلو النرويج


*عزيزى طائر الشمال الجميل*
*هذه طريقتى السرية  (الخلطة السرية) و التى أبعدتنى دائما عن الإصابة بإرتفاع ضغط الدم و السكرى شفانا الله و شفاكم و شفا جميع المسلمين و المؤمنين بالله من جميع الأمراض...و اكثروا من شرب الماء مع إسماع الماء البسملة بصوت مسموع....*

----------


## محمد ابو دياب

لالالا اوافق على المهزلة الاخلاقية التى وصفت بها السيد الرئيسيا هارب يا حاقد يا مو مهذب بجد لست على حق واقسم للك انى لست سياسيا او وطنيا لاكن احب بلدى ولم اسيبها مثللك واحب السيد الرئيس واحترمة ولو انت راجل انزل مصر وانا اقطعك لانك جبان والاحلام احلامك انت

----------


## محمد عبد المجيد

الأخ محمد أبو دياب،
وصفتني في  سطرين بأنني جبان .. حاقد .. مو مهذب .. هارب .. 
ووصفت نفسك بأنك لست سياسيا أو وطنيا وأنك تحب الرئيس وتحترمه،
وانتهيت إلى نتيجة أنك ستقطعني إن زرت مصر لأنك تحب الرئيس.

كل هذا في سطرين فقط ومشاركة رابعة.
قطعا الموضوع لا يهمك، وما سردته أنا في حلمي لن تكترث له، ولو كنت أنا في مصر الآن لقمت بعمل نسخة من ردك وأرسلتها للسيد الرئيس الراحل والسيد الرئيس القادم وقلت لهما بأنني عثرت، أخيرا، على مصري يحب الرئيس.

كل عام وأنتم بخير ومرحبا بك في منتدى أبناء مصر.

محمد عبد المجيد
طائر الشمال
أوسلو   النرويج

----------


## محمد ابو دياب

اشكرك على سعة صدرك واحب اعرفك انى لست وطنيا او سياسيا لاكن احب اعرفك انى لا احب الرجال اللذين يهاجمون اناس ويوصفوهم باشياء كثيرة وكثييييرة ممكن تكون فيهم هذة الصفات ولكن لا نستطيع ان نقولها فى وجوههم مش هطول عليك انتة لو فى مصر ما كنت استطعت ان ترفع قلمك فى وجة ظابط مش رئيس جمهورية وااكد عليك ااكد عليك اننى احب الرئيس لانى مرتاح فى عصرة وبشتغل ومتزوج ومخلف الحمد لله رب العالمين 
اخيرا انصحك نصيحة لوجة الله سبحانة وتعالى احلم براحتك لاكن بلاش تجريح فى احد حتى لو انسان عادى 

وبلالالالاش تبقى زى الفار اللى وقف امام الفيل وبرضة لو نزلت مصر ابقى قولى علشان  اموتك من الضحك
واقسم لللك اقسم للللللللك انى بحب الرئيس لان اللى ما شفش مميزاتة يشوف عيوبة 

اخوك ولا بلاش اخوك لحسن تزعل منى محمد اللى هيموتك ناقص عمر يا حمامة الجنووووووب

----------


## محمد عبد المجيد

أخي محمد أبو دياب  
مشاركتك الخامسة، ومع ذلك فأحب تذكيرك بأن قوانين هذا المنتدى التي وقّعت أنت عليها تمنع منعا مطلقا سب أي عضو آخر أو شتمه أو النيل من سمعته أو توجيه اتهام له لا اساس من الصحة.
وتطلب القوانين منك أن ترد على الموضوع نفسه، وتنتقد فحواه، وتعقب بحقائق تدمغه.
أترك الباقي لأخي العزيز عاطف هلال ولأخي العزيز الدكتور مهندس جمال الدين الشربيني، ونحن الثلاثة قد تخطينا الستين من العمر، ولا يشتم أحدنا عضوا آخر مهما بلغ به الغضب، فهل لك أن تتفضل مشكورا بالالتزام بقوانين المنتدى حتى لو أنني قلت عن الرئيس بأنه ابن ستين ألف ..... ؟
ماذا لو أنني لعنت في هتلر وموسوليني وعيدي أمين دادا وستالين وهيلاري كلينتون وليلى بن علي والملك فؤاد، فهل ستدافع عنهم وتسبني؟
أما أن تشترك لتوك في المنتدى وتطلب مني العودة، فهذا الطلب لا يمكن إلا أن يكون من رجل أمن أو مرشد؟
أما أنك

تحب الرئيس
وتعمل
ومتزوج
ومخلف
ومرتاح في عصره

فلا يقوم هذا دليلا على عدم صحة مقالي أو حلمي، فأنا أعرف شخصا

يكره الرئيس
لا يعمل
غير متزوج
مش مخلف
وغير مرتاح في عصره

وهذا ليس دليلا على عدم صحة كلامك.

تحياتي لك، متمنيا أن تقوم بيننا علاقة احترام، ليس لأنك في عمر أولادي فقط، ولكن لأنني لم أدخل مرة واحدة وأشتم غيري لأنني أختلف معه أو لأنه لا يحب الملوخية مثلي ولا يتخذ كمال الشاذلي مثلا أعلى له.

والله يرعاك

محمد عبد المجيد
طائر الشمال
أوسلو   النرويج

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> اشكرك على سعة صدرك واحب اعرفك انى لست وطنيا او سياسيا لاكن احب اعرفك انى لا احب الرجال اللذين يهاجمون اناس ويوصفوهم باشياء كثيرة وكثييييرة ممكن تكون فيهم هذة الصفات ولكن لا نستطيع ان نقولها فى وجوههم مش هطول عليك انتة لو فى مصر ما كنت استطعت ان ترفع قلمك فى وجة ظابط مش رئيس جمهورية وااكد عليك ااكد عليك اننى احب الرئيس لانى مرتاح فى عصرة وبشتغل ومتزوج ومخلف الحمد لله رب العالمين 
> اخيرا انصحك نصيحة لوجة الله سبحانة وتعالى احلم براحتك لاكن بلاش تجريح فى احد حتى لو انسان عادى 
> 
> وبلالالالاش تبقى زى الفار اللى وقف امام الفيل وبرضة لو نزلت مصر ابقى قولى علشان اموتك من الضحك
> واقسم لللك اقسم للللللللك انى بحب الرئيس لان اللى ما شفش مميزاتة يشوف عيوبة 
> 
> اخوك ولا بلاش اخوك لحسن تزعل منى محمد اللى هيموتك ناقص عمر يا حمامة الجنووووووب


*الأخ محمد أبو دياب*
*الغير وطنى و الغير سياسى على حسب قولكم لعلك الآن تكون وعيت تماما الدرس الذى أسمعك إياه طائر الشمال أخى محمد عبد المجيد...هو له رأى محترم و انت لك رأى مخالف محترم أيضا و هذا لا يفسد للود أى قضية...*
*كثير مثلك جاءوا لقاعة القضايا السياسية مكثوا قليلا ثم مالبثوا أن رحلوا سريعا...فهل أنت منهم؟!...أيها الغير سياسى و الغير وطنى ماذا جاء بك إلى قاعة القضايا السياسية و انت أصلا غير سياسى؟!*


*أنى راحلة فهل ستفعل مثلها*
*أم ستبقى معنا؟!*

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

أهم ما في مشاركة الأخ الجديد محمد  أبو دياب اني لقيت واحد بيحب الريس ، و أنا مش معترض لا سمح الله لكن باحب أرصد الحاجات النادرة  :-)
أهلا بيك يا بو دياب بس لما انت مالكش في السياسة ايه اللي دخلك القاعة دي؟

----------


## محمد ابو دياب

اشكرك على اشياء كثيرة منها ان راى انا غير محترم واشكرك انك شبهتنى بانثى وهذا وذاك ان دل يدل على عدم تربية وشكلك قريب الاخ محمد عبد المجيد عصفور الشرق بتاع ريم ههههههههههه واحب ان اعرفك واقسم للك انى بعشق محمد حسنى مبارك بارك الله فى عمرة وكان يوجد رد اخر غير ردك اللذى هو غير محترم بالمرة وبعدين اسال حضرتك انتة استفت اية من راى محمد عبد المجيد تنفيس روحى على قهر ما تمشى عدل يا اخى وسياسة اية وزفت اية ما تاكل عيش ومش عهد الرئيس اللى انتة قاعد فية فى بيتك وبتدخل على النت وبتشتم فية ومحمد عبد المجيد هذا ما هو عايش احسن عيشة فى سويسرا وبيقبض باليورو علشان يشتم المصريين هو دة اللى عجبك وليا طلب عند حضرتك ممكن توقف اى ظابط وتقولة انك بتكرة الريس لو عندك شجاعة ادبية وهل الصح ان نتهجم على راجل قارب الثمانيين من عمرة 
بلالالالاش فزلكة

 ويا ريت حتى تعرف تكتب زى طائر الشمال اللى قرب يوقع
اخوك مع العلم ما يشرفنى ان اكون اخوك محمد اللى بيحب الريس

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*الأتوبيس ده مش رايح طولون....اللى ركب من شويه تذكرته خلصت ينزل علشان الأتوبيس حيجرش!*

----------


## the_chemist

ما يهمنى هو الأحداث في بلدى و كوننا ننقدها فليس لنا أن نقارنها بدول أخرى
فليس لأنى مريض بالضغط أقرأ في علاج مرض السكر
هذا ما تريدونه تماما بالمقارنة
و لى فقط تعليق علي حلم الوحوش فتفسيره الصحيح ليس كما جاء في المقال و تفسيره الصحيح
هذا الوحش هو جمال و الباقون هم رجال الرئيس المحيطون به

----------

